#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-17
 * wxl slaps adueppen around
<Unit193> wxl: Wrooooong channel.
<wxl> argh
<wxl> well at least no one's surprised, eh?
<Unit193> Preeeeeeeeetty much.
<krytarik> Checked LP bug 941074 - I'm gonna do an MP for that, set it to 340 ms - once my other one is merged, since same files.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 941074 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "double-click speed too high for Window Title-Bar " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941074
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-18
<wxl> i'm about to move our qa mailing list to lists.ubuntu.com. any dissenting opinions?
<ianorlin> wxl will this break subscritpions?
<wxl> ianorlin: i'll leave some overlap with a warning for everyone, but if people don't do anything, yes.
<ianorlin> yes and you should of course notify the list
<wxl> oh for sure
<wxl> and i'll give them time
<ianorlin> yeah because if someone was on vacation and then doesn't realize they are not getting list emails anymore
<wxl> i think maybe a month would be enough? or too much?
<ianorlin> a month should be good
<wxl> ugh i think ubiquity failed again
<wxl> um
<wxl> weird
<wxl> tracker doesn't say rebuilding but launchpad says it is
<wxl> yay images built successfully
<wxl> now we wait on the upload
<wxl> there
<wxl> ok now i can move on with life ;)
<wxl> ianorlin: is bug 1486159 reproducible?
<ubot93> bug 1486159 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel crashed while changing settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486159
<ianorlin> not easily but I tried to attach the crash file associated with it
<wxl> k
<ianorlin> I wonder why the default alpha for custom color is transparent
<ianorlin> in lxpanel
<ianorlin> I am not sure if that was added
<ianorlin> would probably be changed with a config file
<wxl> ask rafaellaguna ianorlin
<ianorlin> ah not on now
<wxl> yeah well you can email him
<wxl> or find him on facebook ;)
<phillw> ianorlin:  he's been idle for 40 mins... may be having an early night (he was quite late last night)
<ianorlin> phillw: I did the same last night
<phillw> i'm in multi tasking mode... just got centos v7 onto a VM, downloaded all todays builds of wily PC, answering on Fb and doing a paypal --> Western Union conversion for some one!
<phillw> ianorlin: rafael is not feeling to well, he should be back available tomorrow.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-20
<tsimonq2> Hey, wxl, quick question. When we migrate from LXDE to LXQt, will my custom panel settings stay the same, or will they be ported? If that answer is no, then how easy would it be to migrate the settings during the port...
<tsimonq2> wxl: Or rather the migration
<tsimonq2> And if wxl can't answer, can someone else answer? Kamilion ianorlin phillw
<tsimonq2> Unit193:
<Kamilion> ?
<tsimonq2> Read
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: no the settings for the panel are different
<tsimonq2> So I would have to tweak them all over again?
<Kamilion> Dunno, havn't gotten a chance to play with lxqt at all myself
<ianorlin> yeah but the applets are different
 * Kamilion returns to task
<tsimonq2> Are there applets with the same functions?
<tsimonq2> Take a look at my panel ianorlin
<tsimonq2> http://imgur.com/4fXmXe7
<tsimonq2> Can I do that in LXQt ianorlin?
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: Or no?\
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: I have to leave. Send me an email with an answer. My email is on my wiki page(wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2).
<Unit193> Hrm.
<Unit193> Well, anyway.  Different application, different settings.
 * Kamilion sighs
<Kamilion> http://imgur.com/gallery/DZqeyOO  <--- now I'm stuck browsing imgur
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-22
<tsimonq2> Is anybody active currently, or are you all out enjoying your Saturdays?
<phillw> I'm in normal lurking mode
<phillw> wxl: ping ... fb group and wiki page
<tsimonq2> k
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-22
<Notsonoble> question: is there a lxqt test image to download? I downloaded the daily but it seems to be lxde
<tsimonq2alt> Notsonoble: not yet. :)
<tsimonq2> Notsonoble: it's a work in progress though :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey, you around?
<teward> tsimonq2: argh gosh darn it people are insane.  I am having 403 issues getting the hash sums for the Lubuntu ISOs, happen to have them around?
<tsimonq2> teward: which ones?
<teward> 16.04.1 latest
 * teward thinks he broke an rsync from his fileshare server to this computer, and needs to check sums
<tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<tsimonq2> works fine for me :P
<teward> tsimonq2: i think it's a proxy problem here, hence my asking if you can grab the sum and send it my way
<teward> *hates weird setups*
<teward> trying to VPN out to avoid the proxy :P
<tsimonq2> ok one sec
<tsimonq2> teward: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0exhmhCedI-T1VzbVZLb09SWGs
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: here's your pong
<tsimonq2> wxl: hi :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: so a lot of things have been happening with lubuntu-default-settings that I wanted to tell you about :D
<wxl> tsimonq2: worthy of a blog or a list mail?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll do a blog post when it's all done, but I wanted to tell you what's up :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's a WIP
<wxl> tsimonq2: all ears
<tsimonq2> wxl: so currently, the QLubuntu session uses lxsession, and obviously we should migrate off of that
<tsimonq2> wxl: I want a rename BTW :P
<wxl> yaya
<tsimonq2> wxl: anyways, so this session used lxsession but lxqt-session doesn't allow you to specify a special Openbox file
<wxl> ugh
<tsimonq2> wxl: 0.10 in the archives flat out doesn't have that feature, so I'll have to craft a special startlxqt file to use
<tsimonq2> wxl: because Julien told me that is what calls lxqt-session
<tsimonq2> wxl: BUT in 0.11, that feature was added but it hardcodes a specific conf file
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just worked with upstream to allow an env variable to be set, so when 0.11 lands in the archive, there's no need for a custom startlxqt
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-common/pull/60
<wxl> good job
<tsimonq2> so progress \o/
<wxl> very good
<tsimonq2> wxl: but yeah, I'm working a LOT with the lubuntu-defaults-settings source
<tsimonq2> the final PR to Julien will be MASSIVE
<wxl> hhahaha
<wxl> i'm sure he'
<wxl> ll be happy to have the help
<tsimonq2> well technically I'm leading the transition so it's work that needs to be done :P
<wxl> oh wow
<tsimonq2> wxl: should I put my WIP notes on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt or on a different page?
<wxl> link to the blueprint and have the notes in there
<tsimonq2> wxl: well a lot of my notes are trivial bits that might not fit in the bluepriunt
<tsimonq2> *blueprint
<wxl> i dunno i guess it could go on the lxqt page
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's this config look to you? http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/0822/h_1471902431_2624208_f84e289d32.png
<tsimonq2> as in, how's the desktop look?
<wxl> tsimonq2: nice. but use the new wallpaper :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: blame Rafael.
<tsimonq2> wxl: :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: he didn't take the time to upload the new artwork package yet changing the LXQt stuff
<tsimonq2> wxl: but otherwise, think it looks ok? doesn't it look a lot like Lubuntu? :D
<tsimonq2> just out of curiosity...
<tsimonq2> !info lubuntu-core unstable
<ubot93> Package lubuntu-core does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> good :P\
<wxl> yes tsimonq2 it works
<tsimonq2> good
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/16/0822/h_1471903046_2998026_8705f56453.png ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: do the settings look reasonable there?
<wxl> looks good
<tsimonq2> anything specfic you want to see? :)
<wxl> i want to see an image
<ianorlyn> tsimonq2, does this mean we can get alt f2 on lxqt working out of the box because the runner is awesome
<tsimonq2> ianorlyn: yes it does! :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'd like to try something different. Some flavors mark milestones as ready the night before.
<tsimonq2> wxl: want to do that? :)
<wxl> if it's ready sure
<wxl> it just rarely is
<tsimonq2> wxl: I mean, if everything is tested of course :)
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> we've done it at least once before
<tsimonq2> HAH guess what I just did? startx, then I opened qterminal in that, and did startlxqt &
<tsimonq2> it started LXQt!
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> I learned something new today! :D
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-23
<tsimonq2> HAH \o/
<wxl> tsimonq2: did you/are you going to announce beta testing?
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh shoot
<tsimonq2> good idea
<tsimonq2> thanks man
<wxl> np thx for doing it!
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I attended the community team Q&A today, I got chatting with someone from LXLE
<wxl> oh interesting
<tsimonq2> wxl: I somehow convinced him to talk to the LXLE team and fix our roadblock XD
<tsimonq2> or at least help
<wxl> which roadblock?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/349
<tsimonq2> we can't apply default settings with that there :/
<wxl> ah interesting
<tsimonq2> so that's blocking all progress at this point in time
<tsimonq2> wxl: you know what might be interesting? an lubuntu-announce list
<tsimonq2> wxl: so you see that queuebot worked?
<wxl> yeah i was pretty excited
<wxl> but neglected to ignore queuebot on ubuntu-quality so had to fix that
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> me too :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: idea: make a page similar to this on lubuntu.me: http://xubuntu.org/donations/
<tsimonq2> wxl: after all, we do have stickers! \o/
<wxl> we do?
<tsimonq2> wxl: only two but yeah: http://www.unixstickers.com/tag/lubuntu
<wxl> i'll have to talk to them about it
<tsimonq2> wxl: I should make Rafael convince them to get Lenny stickers XD
<tsimonq2> why is that bad?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> just clarify how it works
<tsimonq2> wxl: former or latter statement?
<wxl> https://www.bountysource.com/teams/debian-lxqt/issues
<wxl> how the thing with unix stickers works
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> OMG THAT EXISTS?!?!
<wxl> https://www.bountysource.com/teams/lxde/issues
<tsimonq2> !info qxkb
<ubot93> Package qxkb does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> heh liboobs
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> !info qxkb experimental
<ubot93> 'experimental' is not a valid distribution: liquorix, partner, stable, testing, tor, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, vanir, videolan, virtualbox, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> !info qxkb unstable
<ubot93> Package qxkb does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info screengrab unstable
<ubot93> screengrab (source: screengrab): Crossplatform tool for getting screenshots. In component main, is optional. Version 1.95+20160128-3 (unstable), package size 211 kB, installed size 818 kB
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...so if I'm reading this correctly I can earn MONEY for doing tasks? :O gimme! :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: hmm so I think by having donations we could possibly use this program and offer like trivial bounties?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> dunno
<tsimonq2> wxl: how's that coming btw?
<wxl> not at all so far
<tsimonq2> valorie says the FSF is very very slow
<tsimonq2> they used to use it for Kubuntu
<tsimonq2> so they just gave up and appointed a treasurer
<tsimonq2> wxl: is that an option for us? want to act as treasurer? XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: not sure but when it comes to legal/financial issues, i want to make sure ti's done right
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> wxl: although either way I really like how Ubuntu does it. sliders telling where the money should go
<tsimonq2> we should bug Rafael :D
<wxl> it's not really his realm
<tsimonq2> ik I was kidding
<wxl> good
<tsimonq2> wxl: but I wasn't joking about the slider
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll get my school schedule tomorrow, so I'll know when my lunch hour is. If it's not too unreasonable, I'd like to see if the Lubuntu meeting time can be moved to my lunch hour (if it works for everyone) because there is a LOT that I want to discuss at the next meeting.
<wxl> that might work
<tsimonq2> wxl: because obviously it can't be during your morning meeting, and it can't be too late
<ianorlyn> wxl you only know about that know I have known about liboobs for years
<ianorlyn> argh nio is having problems installing in sweedish
<tsimonq2> I saw a similar bug a couple days ago but can't find it again
<ianorlyn> bug 1616183 is nios bug
<ubot93> bug 1616183 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "the installer failed at 'installing a language pack'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616183
<tsimonq2> I know but I think flocculant filed the one I saw a few days ago
<ianorlyn> I think I heard about that in ubuntu release
<tsimonq2> yeah
<ianorlyn> argh does npt seem to be a public bug
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-24
<bhykl> hello people!
<bhykl> why not release a slimmed lubuntu version with only X org Server running live?
<bhykl> with as few services and kernel modules as possible? with only the most used drivers
<bhykl> should fit easly on a 512 MB usb stick
<bhykl> then it would need less maintenence and a lot less bugged
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you know if that respin fixed the problems nio was going on about?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't know, I'm out of the house typing on mobile, could you ask on #ubuntu-release?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'm going full boar at work. will you have time soonish?
<tsimonq2> yes...
<tsimonq2> fine :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: thanks a ton man. it's just nuts here with this kickstarter
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah I saw the YouTube video. Congrats!
<wxl> tsimonq2: screen shot that and add it to your library of pictures of me XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: well that and that picture I linked yesterday
<tsimonq2> but yes that's going in my library of Walter pictures XD
<wxl> heh yeah that one is on my biz card
<wxl> tsimonq2: semes the issue is the ubiquity verson https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-August/000746.html
<wxl> tsimonq2: BUT also i think debian-installer and networking https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-August/000744.html
<tsimonq2> ahhhhh I can't deal with all of this right now
<tsimonq2> I have to go
<tsimonq2> sorry
<wxl> all good thx fo9r your help
<wxl> ping me later
<tsimonq2> k
<lynorian> hmm repsin today
<lynorian> of everything
<lynorian> wxl tsimonq2 ^
<wxl> lynorian: huh?
<lynorian> wxl all x86 images are respun
<wxl> lynorian: ah, k. thx
<lynorian> grr I had lubuntu install ok in a vm entire disk on alternate and then had no network on boot
<wxl> that's the problem i saw nio mention, lynorian
<lynorian> wxl did he report a bug on it?
<lynorian> nvm found it wxl
<lynorian> bug 1616400
<ubot93> bug 1616400 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu's alternate i386 installer cannot connect to a network" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616400
<wxl> lynorian: can you check if server's having this issue?
<lynorian> wxl sure thing
<lynorian> argh got the no network thing
<wxl> lynorian: after install?
<wxl> server's not participating in beta 1
<wxl> lynorian: can you dig through the log files and see if you see anything relevant to networking?
<lynorian> I am at the end of the install
<lynorian> and then you told me to dig through log files
<lynorian> but really hard without even less
<wxl> :(
<wxl> could put them on a usb?
<wxl> then grep it on your regular '[uter
<wxl> s/\[/p/
<lynorian> wxl I was getting nowhere
<wxl> lynorian: oh well. i asked in ubuntu-release so we'll see
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-25
<lynorian> yeah I saw that and was getting frustrated and we still have desktop images after that last respin
<lynorian> wxl see the ping in release
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Do you have LXQt images yet?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: still a WIP
<flexiondotorg> :-(
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: waiting on something to be solved upstream
<tsimonq2> Final Beta! :P
<flexiondotorg> :-D
<flexiondotorg> I've got a computer set aside for it :-)
<tsimonq2> :D
<sudodus> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ sudodus
<tsimonq2> sudodus: please join #ubuntu-release
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so you see what you just did? :D
<tsimonq2> sudodus: seeing bugs through and tricking people into fixing them is fun! :P
 * tsimonq2 is kidding on the tricking part
<sudodus> :-)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: one more thing, if you're up for it :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: Kubuntu has NO tests completed
<tsimonq2> sudodus: while you're waiting for alternate, if you want, can you knock those out? :)
<sudodus> It seemed to me that infinity and pitty know what they are doing. By the way, I tested the mini.iso that was uploaded today. It works in my computer too.
<tsimonq2> oh cool :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: yeah, infinity is the head of the Ubuntu Release Team
<sudodus> Well, I would like to, but I have a hungry son ... When is the deadline?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: (he's Adam Conrad, you might see him on Ubuntu Release announcements)
<tsimonq2> well if you only have limited time, then save your time for alternate ;)
<sudodus> OK
<tsimonq2> deadline is today
<tsimonq2> all needs to be done today
<sudodus> what time, later tonight CET I might have an hour or two
<tsimonq2> ok cool :)
<tsimonq2> um
<tsimonq2> idk
<tsimonq2> sudodus: what time is it by you now?
<sudodus> 17:38, CET is UTC +2 (+1 standard +1 daylight saving)
<tsimonq2> when's the earliest you can be around?
<sudodus> Maybe 1 1/2 or 2 hours from now, I think.
<tsimonq2> that works fine, can you be on then? :)
<sudodus> Maybe I can spend 2 more hours today for testing.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping
<wxl> tsimonq2: what's up?
<tsimonq2> wxl: read #ubuntu-release notes
<tsimonq2> s/notes/logs/
<wxl> can you summarize for me so i don't have to dig?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Lubuntu Alt is broken
<wxl> tsimonq2: and not going to get fixed for beta 1. siiiigh.
<tsimonq2> they're doing a respin soon
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh good!
<tsimonq2> yes it is!
<wxl> phew
<wxl> wearing my lubuntu lennicorn shirt today
<wxl> in honor of linux's birthday
<tsimonq2> your turn to be release manager for once *tag* :P
<wxl> hahahah
<tsimonq2> oh that's right!
<tsimonq2> cool!
<wxl> alright
<tsimonq2> but on that note, you should really read the #ubuntu-release notes
<tsimonq2> and again
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you want to email lubuntu-devel about the impending respin/
<tsimonq2> s/notes/logs/
<tsimonq2> in like 10 mins
<wxl> great thx
<tsimonq2> wxl: btw you should read the #ubuntu-release notes
<tsimonq2> s/notes/logs/
<tsimonq2> XD
<lynorian> oh wow wxl how long do alts take to build
<tsimonq2> a bit of time :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: where are we at with release notes?
<tsimonq2> progress
<wxl> more to do then?
<tsimonq2> correct
<wxl> great thx
<wxl> make sure to include the birthday thing :)
<tsimonq2> k man
<wxl> thx for all your help. it's been super nuts at work
<tsimonq2> no problem, happy to help :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: btw my lunch is from 12:15 to like 1:05
<tsimonq2> so I'm set! it's fine! :D
<wxl> cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: so desktop is marked as ready
<tsimonq2> not alternate though
<wxl> tsimonq2: saw that. my only hope is that netcfg doesn't mess with it. might want to spot test it.
<tsimonq2> you talking about alt or desktop?
<wxl> desktop
<wxl> i'd suspect it uses netcfg as well
<wxl> it doesn't need a full test
<wxl> just a quick spot check
<wxl> like boot&install it and make sure there's network. done.
<tsimonq2> well desktop is frozen solid isn't it?
<tsimonq2> alright
<wxl> not necessarily no
<lynorian> wxl last respin of desktop had network
<tsimonq2> hmm k I'll do that
<wxl> lynorian: i know but there's more changes coming down the pike
<wxl> probably won't affect it
<wxl> but might
<lynorian> for desktop?
<wxl> slim chance
<wxl> yes
<wxl> because one of the fixes is to netcfg which is more fundamental to all images
<tsimonq2> lynorian: need you to help test alt when ready if possible
<wxl> man i might need to throw down too
<tsimonq2> hm?
<lynorian> of course
<wxl> help out with testing
<wxl> i have a lunch date in an hour
<wxl> timing might not work out :(
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> yeah that might be a problem
<wxl> tsimonq2: not to be a pain, but don't forget an email to the list
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> did i ever send you two lennicorn shirts by the way? i know i've talked about this. i probably forgot. what sizes do you guys wear? email me a reminder with your address/phone number?
<wxl> i gotta get nio one.
<sudodus> o/ medium size - for me :-)
<wxl> yay :)
<wxl> sudodus: send me an email with address/phone and a reminder of the size
<lynorian> me?
<wxl> lynorian: all of you! :)
<wxl> it's an old shirt but it's still a good one
<wxl> light blue
<wxl> lennicorn on the front
<wxl> lubuntu qa team on the right sleeve
<wxl> and a quote from a local rapper on the back
<tsimonq2> large for me
<wxl> "a unicorn's uniform is usually untestable"
<wxl> tsimonq2: EMAIL
<wxl> ok so i'm logged into all the places
<wxl> so i'm ready to go
<tsimonq2> wxl: btw read the #ubuntu-release notes
<tsimonq2> XD
 * wxl glowers at tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: SENT
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe ;)
<wxl> lynorian: don't forget your address
<tsimonq2> wxl: SENT
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> so as soon as we get respins, let's check versions
<wxl> in the manifest
<wxl> netcfg should be 1.138ubuntu2
<wxl> and  20101020ubuntu472 for d-i
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> well, it's moved out of proposed at least
<tsimonq2> !info netcfg yakkety
<ubot93> Package netcfg does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info netcfg yakkety-proposed
<ubot93> Package netcfg does not exist in yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> hm :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: ping
<tsimonq2> wxl: he's publishing now and still no respun alternate :(
<wxl> tsimonq2: pong
<tsimonq2> wxl: if we want alternate, as soon as it's ready, we need to test FAST
<tsimonq2> if it's any use at all :(
<wxl> tsimonq2: well crap
<wxl> it is a beta, i guess that's ok
<tsimonq2> we don't have any critical bugs, why would we not release Beta 1 Alt?
<tsimonq2> we have no reason not to except that we didn't meet the deadline :/
<wxl> yeah so that's that
<lynorian> well the fix wasn't in before the deadline
<tsimonq2> yes it was
<wxl> with us questioning whether or not we need alternate, i guess it's no big deal
<lynorian> well not with time to rebuild
<lynorian> or was it?
<wxl> wait
<wxl> do you need me to respin????
<wxl> is that the issue?
<lynorian> we are now but they are releasing like now
<wxl> EVERYONE GET TESTING
<wxl> lynorian tsimonq2 sudodus !!!!
<tsimonq2> GO GO GO!!!!!!!!
<wxl> i can help with i386
<tsimonq2> alright claim it so we don't duplicate
<tsimonq2> I'll tackle amd64
<wxl> k downloading
<tsimonq2> me too
<tsimonq2> zsync to the rescue!
<wxl> unfortunately the latest i have laying around is an older xenial so i may have to do a bit more of an update
<lynorian> downloading
<lynorian> oops
<tsimonq2> lynorian: which one you grabbing?
<lynorian> I started amd 64
<tsimonq2> ok I'll delete my in progress result on the one you want
<tsimonq2> lynorian: pick one
<tsimonq2> ALRIGHT!
<tsimonq2> I have the images!
<lynorian> well I can do auto resize
<tsimonq2> (singular)
<tsimonq2> alright cool!
<lynorian> yay having previous vms around
<wxl> i'll send an email real quick while i wait on this
<wxl> ooh i'll check the manifest first
<tsimonq2> thanks wxl
<wxl> /pool/main/n/netcfg/netcfg_1.138ubuntu2_i386.udeb
<wxl> /pool/main/n/netcfg/netcfg_1.138ubuntu2_amd64.udeb
<lynorian> ok to the installing the base system
<tsimonq2> weeeee three going at once
<wxl> i can't find d-i in the list
<wxl> just libraries and utilities related to it
<wxl> since the source package was mnodified because of the netcfg fix, i'm going to just assume we're ok
<wxl> i'm still downloading :(
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I had a base iso so \o/
<tsimonq2> I'm already halfway on Installing base system on all three
<lynorian> I have both downloaded
<tsimonq2> niiiice
 * tsimonq2 gets a quick drink
 * lynorian can't do powerpc
<wxl> don't worry about ppc
<wxl> only lts, remember
<tsimonq2> yep
<lynorian> beware the http proxy tab
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> k email sent
<tsimonq2> oh that's right lynorian
<tsimonq2> wxl: \o/
<wxl> http proxy tab?
<wxl> darn it this download is taking forever >:(
<lynorian> in alternate if you walk away after installing base system
<tsimonq2> wxl: in alt it stops you halfway asking if you want a proxy
<wxl> ohhh right
<lynorian> it will just stay there
<lynorian> hmm halfway through base system on the one less far along
<sudodus> o/ downloaded, flashing now ...
<wxl> thx sudodus
<tsimonq2> sudodus: whatcha workin on? :)
<tsimonq2> and thanks sudodus
<tsimonq2> :)
<sudodus> I'll start with the i386 iso file
<wxl> good
<wxl> i'll help out with that once mine downloads >:(
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: join us here for coordination! \o/
<lynorian> I almost have both guided testcases done
<tsimonq2> REMEMBER EVERYONE! ONCE YOU SMOKE TEST IMAGES, CONFIRM THE BUGS BELOW THE SUBMISSION FORM ON THE ISO QA TRACKER!
<wxl> tsimonq2: are we just smoke testing? every other aspect of the test has passed?
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you mean?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i imagine the lack of networking might make some aspects of the testcases untestable
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm not having problems with that, are you? :)
<wxl> i'm saying that when we did have it, we had that problem
<wxl> which is to say running through the full test suite might be more appropriate than "smoke testing"
<tsimonq2> oh that's what I kind of meant
<lynorian> ok 2 guided at same time and have last one at 31 percent
<tsimonq2> I'm around 35% on my three on Selecting and Installing Software
<tsimonq2> wxl: how are your images coming?
<flocculant> evening - where abouts does the No network interfaces were found appear during install?
<tsimonq2> sudodus: ^
<flocculant> before installing base system or after?
 * flexiondotorg is here
<flocculant> hey sudodus - long time no speak :)
<flexiondotorg> alternates appear to have networking
<flexiondotorg> That was the main concern right?
<tsimonq2> I think so :)
<flocculant> well I assume all is well - it's grabbed packages with apt and is configuring now
<sudodus> hej flocculant :-)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg, flocculant: the discussion was this morning my time on #ubuntu-release
<flocculant> grabbed 960 of 960
<flexiondotorg> Yep, I agree with flocculant. Looking good here.
 * flocculant is glad he's not doing this 10 years ago ...
 * flexiondotorg is glad he's doing this on a full spec Entroware Athena ...
<tsimonq2> :O :D
<sudodus> Very early in the installer, but that is fixed now. Now we want to know, that the installed system gets a working wired internet 'out of the box'
<flocculant> k
<flexiondotorg> Booting now...
<flexiondotorg> Have network
<tsimonq2> one thing I found while doing this in a VM earlier, when you are in LightDM, on the top right corner, is that text not that visible?
<sudodus> Yes, I have a network in the installed system too, installed by the 32-bit alternate iso
<flocculant> can't imagine mine not having it then
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, That is a GTK3+ theming issue.
<sudodus> I can ping ubuntu.com, so it is there, but for some reason, the lines about it in nm-applet is greyed out. But I would say it is no longer a red bug
<flexiondotorg> sudodus, Yes.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'll bug Rafael :)
<flexiondotorg> Says "device not managed".
<lynorian> opening firefox works but it says device not managed
<flocculant> flexiondotorg: few of those about - the moving skip button in ubiquity particularly annoys me
<tsimonq2> yeah device not managed
<flexiondotorg> And "No valid connections found" when requesting Connection Information.
<flexiondotorg> But, the network does at least work.
<flexiondotorg> So, probably release note that.
<tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian: how are things coming? :)
<flocculant> what I'd do
<lynorian> one is done need to log in the tracker
<lynorian> other at 60% select and install
<flocculant> someone needs to report the new bug
<wxl> oh mine finally downloaded
<wxl> ok
<sudodus> After two attempt, the wifi is connected too - this should go into the release notes.
<lynorian> agianst what?
<tsimonq2> If anyone wants to add anything to the release notes, here you go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta1/Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> otherwise I'll read backlog and do it myself when I publish
<wxl> and booting
<sudodus> firefox works for me.
<flocculant> lynorian: not sure - nm-applet perhaps - doesn't really matter much right now - can be sorted out later - but people need a bug to put on the tracker
<flocculant> not my bag - I'm just using a bit of time to smoketest for you :)
<wxl> doing unencrypted home
<sudodus> I tested 'encryption' alias 'encrypted disk' and 'encrypted home' earlier today. I don't think it is affected by these late bugfixes
 * lynorian is writing a bug report
<flocculant> k - done - device unmanaged - connects to web pages ok
 * flocculant waits on bug number
<lynorian> bug 1617063
<ubot93> bug 1617063 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "from alternate lubuntu installs network manager does not manage devices or give network info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617063
<flocculant> wxl ok so all mandatory testcases covered now :)
<wxl> great thanks flocculant !
<flocculant> anything else?
<wxl> flocculant: i'm wondering if we shouldn't spot check desktop to make sure it doesn't have any issues with networking
<flocculant> didn't mean by me - by 'people' :D
<lynorian> well hasn't desktop not been respun
<wxl> upon further reflection i'm not going to worry about it
<lynorian> I checked it last time and it did not have issues
<flocculant> that :)
<flocculant> ok - well I'll wander off now - cya sudodus :D
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> my VMs are still going...
<wxl> thx flocculant !!!
<sudodus> I've double-checked Alternate Install (Guided) in Lubuntu Alternate i386 in Yakkety, and it works for me too.
<wxl> excellent
<tsimonq2> wxl: waiting for everything to be done or trusting it?
<wxl> tsimonq2: let's get the mandatory one you're working on and then call it good
<tsimonq2> k
<sudodus> Sounds like a good idea
<sudodus> good night
<tsimonq2> o/ sudodus
<wxl> sudodus: thanks so much!!!
<tsimonq2> wxl: EY B0SS ALL DONE
<tsimonq2> I'm still working on optional
<tsimonq2> but
<tsimonq2> wxl: GO GO GO GO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wxl> we did that in an hour
<wxl> great work everyone
<tsimonq2> YEAH! :D
 * tsimonq2 gives high fives all around
 * tsimonq2 runs around like a mad man
<wxl> hopefully laney didn't leave XD
<tsimonq2> that would suuuuuuuuuuck
<tsimonq2> wxl: NO images are published, he couldn't have yet...
<wxl> well, he COULD have
<wxl> he SHOULDN'T have :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: releasing Lubuntu
<wxl> yay!
<tsimonq2> alright all released
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have to go, could you update #lubuntu-devel's topic pls?
<tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> already on it
<wxl> bai tsimonq2 and thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<Kamilion> papercuts, eh?
<Kamilion> rrgh, still no lxqt.
<wxl> yeah we're gfetting there
<wxl> almost have the image ready
<wxl> waiting for some upstream changes
<wxl> don't mind me btw
<wxl> !eol
<ubot93> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kamilion> please tell me it doesn't encounter the same desktop bug
<wxl> which desktop bug?
<Kamilion> the stupid root window not resizing when the desktop does
<wxl> would you mind dropping a line to the lubuntu-devel list? i know others have a lxqt more handy than i do right now
<Kamilion> huh?
<wxl> email lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> i'm not sure it does
<wxl> don't have lxqt in front of me
<Kamilion> oh. nah, nevermind
<wxl> someone there will
<wxl> ooooooo k
<Kamilion> I don't give a fuck enough to post on forums or send email
<wxl> this being an official ubuntu channel i'll warn you about language
<Kamilion> someone else'll run into it
<Kamilion> what?
<wxl> or they won't XD
<Kamilion> oh, no, they WILL.
<Kamilion> it happens on vmware and vbox as soon as the desktop resizes
<Kamilion> that's why it's so damned annoying.
<wxl> well i don't think i've heard this form anyone else is the thing
<Kamilion> uh, why are you giving me a hassle like this is suddenly ubuntu controlles, lol
<Kamilion> did the board tell you guys to give up the lubuntu name or something?
<wxl> i'm just mentioning it because ubuntu is watching.........
 * Kamilion doublechecks he's in #lubuntu-devel and not #lubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu-devel is also an official channel
<Kamilion> *sigh*
<Kamilion> whatever then
 * Kamilion detaches for another six months
 * wxl facepalms
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-26
<wxl> tsimonq2: you see nio's note about mini.iso? i can't find a manifest for the thing to see what version of netcfg it has.
<wxl> tsimonq2: in alternate it's in /pool/main/n
<tsimonq2> uhhhhh no?
<tsimonq2> wxl: store Sphinx html output on manual.lubuntu.me - thoughts?
<wxl> tsimonq2: um, YES
<tsimonq2> wxl: k cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: create Lubuntu GitHub to store manual and other projects?
<wxl> tsimonq2: don't we already have a github? i thought we did. if not, yep.
<wxl> tsimonq2: make sure to make all the other admins admins
<tsimonq2> I don't think so
<tsimonq2> wxl: setting your email as billing but selecting free option
<wxl> tsimonq2: hey wxl@polka.bike plz
<tsimonq2> wxl: not wxl@lubuntu.me?
<wxl> tsimonq2: no
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> tsimonq2: ah well nevermind just leave it
<wxl> have you use gitlab before? i'd love to kind of transfer over to it more and more
<tsimonq2> wxl: do they have Pages?
<wxl> not sure
<wxl> don't think so
<tsimonq2> wxl: well let me play with GitLab a bit then maybe we should ;)
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<tsimonq2> wxl: accept invite :P
<wxl> why not just "lubuntu?"
<tsimonq2> wxl: taken
<tsimonq2> but I checked
<tsimonq2> it's some guy's profile
<wxl> really?
<wxl> dude fix that logo come on
<tsimonq2> I JUST created it
<wxl> THAT"SD THE FIRST THING
 * wxl chokes on his own spit he's so angry
<tsimonq2> stfu ;)
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2
<ubot93> tsimonq2: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> where can I find a pic?
<wxl> i'
<wxl> m looking
<wxl> we'll just use lenny
<tsimonq2> where?
<wxl> iu'll do it
<wxl> give it a description
<wxl> include links
<tsimonq2> no no no I got it
<tsimonq2> I found lenny
<wxl> um
<wxl> wait don't do it
<wxl> it will be the wrong one
<wxl> how do i edit this? am i the owner?
<tsimonq2> there you're an owner
<wxl> dip doo jeez
<wxl> do we have info@lubuntu.me?
<tsimonq2> uhh no...
<tsimonq2> wxl: use either lubuntu-devel or admins
<tsimonq2> wxl: Rafael's popping on IRC
<wxl> good
<tsimonq2> redwolf: HI! :D
<wxl> he didn't respond on slack
<tsimonq2> I saw :P
<wxl> hey redwolf do we have info@lubuntu.me?
<redwolf> hi!
<redwolf> let me check...
<redwolf> 686997
<wxl> ummm
<redwolf> sorry, wrong WINDOW XDDDD
<redwolf> no info@, but I can create one
<wxl> yeah i think we should
<tsimonq2> where would that point?
<redwolf> forwarded to?
<wxl> ummmm
<wxl> um
<wxl> um
<wxl> um
<redwolf> I think I can create a real mailbox
<wxl> huh
<wxl> admins?
<wxl> do YOU want to check another mailbox? *I* don't
<tsimonq2> I do
<redwolf> nor do I
<tsimonq2> gimme! :P
<redwolf> I have to check 4 daily
<redwolf> and it's enough
<redwolf> so?
<wxl> i think send it to lubuntu-admins
<redwolf> full address, please?
<wxl> @lists.launchpad.net
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "lists.launchpad.net" is not a valid command.
<redwolf> LOL
<tsimonq2> redwolf: there's a CNAME pointing https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/ to manual.lubuntu.me , fix it?
<redwolf> "Webbplatsen kan inte nås"
<redwolf> https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/ not found
<redwolf> nor manual.lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> redwolf: well YOU need to create manual.lubuntu.me to point to the CNAME entry on https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/
<tsimonq2> trust me
<redwolf> hmmm
<redwolf> masked or direct=
<redwolf> ?
<redwolf> direct, I guess
<redwolf> done
<redwolf> give the mapping thing to get settled
<redwolf> *give a few minutes
<tsimonq2> ok
<redwolf> what about the mail?
<tsimonq2> ?
<redwolf> info@
<wxl> redwolf: info@lubuntu.me -> lubuntu-admins@lists.launchpad.net
<redwolf> okies
<redwolf> done
<tsimonq2> wxl, redwolf: y'all should onsider making your membership in the Lubuntu team public
<tsimonq2> (in GitHub)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-27
<DaDaCinnamon> testing 16.10 .. but my screen keeps flickering.
<tsimonq2> DaDaCinnamon: what graphics do you have in that system>
<DaDaCinnamon> I'll be on #offtopic lubuntu from now on ...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-21
<Kamilion> Woohoo!
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kamilion/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/8190076/+listing-archive-extra
<Kamilion> sudo apt install lubuntu-qt-server
<Kamilion> == success!
<Kamilion> now i just have to check lubuntu-server (the non qt variant)
<Kamilion> maybe I can get this upstreamed before 18.04
<Kamilion> that was rather annoying to get debsource and dput to work with my keybase key
<Kamilion> took me a week to figure out it was really picky about the *changelog* being "keybase.io/kamilion <kamilion@keybase.io" instead of "Kamilion <Kamilion@gmail.com>"
<Kamilion> i had been messing with debian/control all week >.<
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> Hello Kamilion
<Kamilion> greetings, lubot.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-22
<lubot> Antrazi was added by: Antrazi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Antrazi, Welcome!
<lubot> <Antrazi> Hi, pardon me for my bad English. I'm brazilian.
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> actually what kamilion did do yesterday @sim
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Antrazi, It's cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ShiBonCip, He runs a Lubuntu spin with Xen called Kamikazi and he was testing his spin out with the LXQt spin of Lubuntu :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (it's a specialized Lubuntu spin that I believe he uses in his job, I could be wrong on that part :P)
<lubot> <Antrazi> How is the development of Lubuntu 17.10 LXD? I tested iso alpha 2 and it was excellent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Antrazi, LXD? :)
<lubot> <Antrazi> LXDE*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it's pretty good :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, you're the 40th member here \o/
<lubot> <Antrazi> \o/
<lubot> Darko28 was added by: Darko28
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Darko28, Welcome!
<lubot> <Darko28> Thank you
<lubot> Antrazi was removed by: Antrazi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aww :(
<lubot> <Schyken> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_522.mp4
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> 😂
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> give him some electricity shock please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne About your gdebi patch... you did the policykit file right, but you forgot to find the spots where gksu is called and replace those parts with an appropriate pkexec command. It's all cool now, I'm fixing it, I just wanted to let you know. :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, OK thanks :-) Show me the diff when it's finished, I'm curious to see what I missed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Alright :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne The gist of it is this:
<lubot>  - gdebi-gtk-pkexec isn't really needed because the program can run as the regular user, it just needs root access to do the actual package commands (where it calls gksu in GDebi/GDebiGtk.py).
<lubot>  - You forgot to install the policykit file and it doesn't work without it installed (and setup.py doesn't actually install it in the deb, I had to create an install file under debian/).
<lubot>  - Lastly, you forgot to edit the command in GDebi/GDebiGtk.py to call pkexec instead of gksu.
<lubot> Otherwise, thanks for the initial work (the policy file with the French translation) :)
<lubot> I'll get you a diff in a few minutes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne https://launchpadlibrarian.net/334154711/gdebi_0.9.5.7+nmu1ubuntu1_0.9.5.7+nmu1ubuntu2~ppa1.diff.gz :)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> That's probably why I didn't push it :-)
<acheronuk> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/lightweight-linux-distros-neal-rauhauser
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-23
<fishcooker> i've used to used gmrun to execute some commandS on the path... now i've just switch to lxqt-runner but i can't execute the file on the $PATH this is my conf and the PATH http://vpaste.net/9CdLd
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> hi everyone. I have a big problem with my Lubuntu LVM encrypted system... I try to boot but after I put my passphrase correct it go to Recovery Mode with command line...I try to encrypt my user folder but it say that folder isn't encrypted correctly (or something similar)..now I try to connect in another computer with Lubuntu to, and I find my hd encrypted..when it say me to put passphrase to decrypt
<musician_pro> I put the same
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> passphrase I put in the boot but it say this
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> Error unlocking /dev/sdb5: Error spawning command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb5" "luks-3f02f2bf-1cd0-4b1a-8576-9b68bbcb22de" ': Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory) (g-exec-error-quark, 8)
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> it is impossible I wrong password because in the boot it say that pass is correct and it decrypt the hd...
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> maybe the problem is that I encrypt user home folders to?
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> also I was trying to boot my hd with VirtualBox but I missed somethings...It is possible to do it?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-24
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1~build1] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> \o/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1~build1] (lubuntu)
<JEBjames> I tried the August 23 Lubuntu Next and I notice it didn't install xrandr.  No big deal, I installed it.  But without this GUI resizing in virtualbox is broken.
<JEBjames> The boot menu "install lubuntu next" doesn't work.  Seems to be the exact same as the "try lubuntu next".
<JEBjames> Some of the right most buttons in the installer are off-screen in lower resolutions.   Otherwise basic install seems ok.
<JEBjames> And the reboot at the end of the installer seems to hang/take a while.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-1ubuntu3] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <Schyken> wOaH
<lubot> <Schyken> This is gUd
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x960) http://i.imgur.com/gfirYuF.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oooj
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *oooh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Anybody fancy stone haggis? 😊
<lubot> <Schyken> O_o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, Wut
<lubot> <Schyken> The word haggis does not do the meal justice. What is a haggis? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Basically pieces of a dead animal inside his own guts 😐
<lubot> <Schyken> Ohhhhh that sounds pretty good
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> A typical Scottish meal
<lubot> <Schyken> :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Delicious
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-25
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> hi everyone. I have a big problem with my Lubuntu LVM encrypted system... I try to boot but after I put my passphrase correct it go to Recovery Mode with command line...I try to encrypt my user folder but it say that folder isn't encrypted correctly (or something similar)..now I try to connect in another computer with Lubuntu to, and I find my hd encrypted..when it say me to put passphrase to
<musician_pro> decrypt I put the same
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> passphrase I put in the boot but it say this
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> Error unlocking /dev/sdb5: Error spawning command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdb5" "luks-3f02f2bf-1cd0-4b1a-8576-9b68bbcb22de" ': Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory) (g-exec-error-quark, 8)
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> it is impossible I wrong password because in the boot it say that pass is correct and it decrypt the hd...
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> maybe the problem is that I encrypt user home folders to?
<musician_pro> <musician_pro> also I was trying to boot my hd with VirtualBox but I missed somethings...It is possible to do it?
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> !support
<ubot93> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lubot> Evhy Nurmala was added by: Evhy Nurmala
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Boss, I owe you a wallpaper 😁
<lubot> Sam was removed by: Sam
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Sam, 😢
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [ppc64el] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-2~build1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-2~build1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [arm64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-2~build1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [s390x] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-2~build1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-2~build1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: audacious [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [3.9-2~build1] (lubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-26
<djkev> new to ubuntu/lubuntu ... Loading 17.04-alternate-i386 on a very old machine and it is frozen on the resizing partition screen...thoughts, hints, suggestions?
<tsimonq2> djkev: How long have you waited? :P
<djkev> HAHAHAHA....it just jumped to the next screen.  Spoke too soon.
<tsimonq2> :)
<djkev> i had waited about 15 minutes and it remained at 0% the entire time.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that happens...
<djkev> installing the base system now....
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<djkev> so background, its an old 2003 Dell with a 1.8ghz processor....and ....wait for it...a whopping 512m RAM...!
<djkev> BOOM!
<tsimonq2> :D
<djkev> no idea if by confirming the partition option I wiped my drive or not.  Thing sat in my garage for a while, so not likely that I am losing something I needed
<lubot> Wolfenprey was added by: Wolfenprey
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-27
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Welcome to the club :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Thanks!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, o/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_528.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We wolves let's unite!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-20
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ugh, no clue why Phab is down.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, O_o
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll firefight when I get home.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (in ~ 2 hours)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> You have SSH access to Phab though, try and figure it out.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: nothing obvious to me except you're running on an supported php
<wxl> @tsimonq2: oh, i'm finally done with the apport-hook. what i had before wasn't done. this is rock solid and includes all the module settings, the global settings, the session, and the version of related packages including btrfs-progs and xfsprogs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wvw7zmfqCs/
<wxl> oh and just cuz i know it's eating away at you: yes, it's pep8 compliant
<wxl> aw gosh darnit i don't have the gall dang quiltrc on here
<wxl> hold on let me fix that
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl can you add a copyright notice?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Your choice, Lubuntu Developers or yourself.
<wxl> got some boilerplate?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Check lugito
<wxl> um
<wxl> fix phab then XD
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh right XD
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll be home in a jif
<wxl> k
<wxl> @tsimonq2: found some in masspackagelp
<wxl> why is it 2015-2018?
<wxl> has it been around that long? :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, And the comment style I used in there sucks
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Use # instead of one big """
<wxl> i guess i have to add a license too
<wxl> freaking gpl
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It's super easy to find a plaintext GPL somewhere though
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> And to be fair you can license it under whatever you want XD
<wxl> i don't care
<wxl> i hate copyright
<wxl> that's about the end of it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hmm, how's the file going to be installed?
<wxl> .install file
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> So where's your diff for it? XD
<wxl> working on it
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Mkay take your time
<wxl> quilt makes me crazy
<wxl> i cannot get the freaking file to add
<wxl> it's making me crazy
<wxl> you say i should add and then mv and then refresh, right?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup
<wxl> didn't work
<wxl> i'm about to throw hands
<wxl> this is the stupidest stuff
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Chill out :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Got your full history here?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll be happy to take a look and point it out.
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#VcB2_vW8pX2WTqckYMCqgQ
<wxl> i got to go. brb.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Phab fixed.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uhm, you switched the mv and add commands again :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you literally just told me to that in response to my question above
<wxl> @tsimonq2: anyways what was wrong with phab?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I had to update Phab and reboot the server.
<wxl> yikes that's a strange way of telling you to update
<tsimonq2> Phab is just running from a Git repo in /srv/phab fwiw.
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> i caught that much
<tsimonq2> It did have me go through and rescan all commits because of some code change they did that makes identification better.
<wxl> here's the reverse, which also fails https://share.riseup.net/#opI_VZ-TFq_wZZv-xxENlw
<tsimonq2> Start over. Here's how I would do it from scratch:
<tsimonq2> quilt new foo-bar.patch
<tsimonq2> quilt add LICENSE
<wxl> dumb
<tsimonq2> mv .../././././//... (wherever XD) LICENSE
<tsimonq2> quilt refresh
<tsimonq2> Then it *should* be good.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, we have a heisenbug.
<tsimonq2> Falkon apparently "constantly crashes.
<tsimonq2> "
<wxl> yeah well i doubt it
<tsimonq2> I can't reproduce it on any system I had.
<wxl> but i bet it fails on some "normal" stuff like gmail
<tsimonq2> And three different people have told me this.
<tsimonq2> Three.
<tsimonq2> One told me it was fixed after a reinstall.
<tsimonq2> Soooooo whaaaaaaaaaaa
<wxl> do you use it as your browser and only browser?
<tsimonq2> I don't personally.
<tsimonq2> I use Firefox.
<wxl> then do that because that's what these people are essentially trying to do
<tsimonq2> I have spent a few hours just messing with it and it works just fine.
<wxl> that's the thing
<tsimonq2> Doing what I normally do, screwing around, clicking on random links @VikingRedwolf sends me. XD
<wxl> don't mess with it. use it
<wxl> no, none of that
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<guiverc_d> tsimonq2, re: your last dev.post & 18.10 feedback.  FYI: I'm having issues with wireless connections (hidden ssid); lubuntu 16.04 no issue, xubuntu 18.10 (x86) daily no issue, & card is recognized on lubu 18.10. I got it once, rebooted to try & confirm my steps and nope. otherwise lubuntu 18.10 (32bit) is great.  I've assumed issue is user (me) error, and maybe more doco (wiki, info on lubuntu.me..) is needed 
<guiverc_d> for idiots like me  (I'm still fighting with it though)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<tsimonq2> Absolutely related to the "we ain't got a GUI for that yet" thing.
<wxl> is it?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> It's my bet.
<wxl> guiverc_d: were you able to add the connection?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: NVIDIA drivers don't like SDDM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
<guiverc_d> i thought I had it once, with notes on back envelope - i rebooted to confirm I'd had steps (was going to offer to create wiki), alas not again...  (or I'd forgotten to disable ethernet; needed to install xterm so tricked myself).. 
<wxl> well that was annoying
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DcGcnxDPP7/
<wxl> here you go @tsimonq2 
<wxl> guiverc_d: so what steps are you taking to accomplish it and where is it failing?
<wxl> like, try again, right now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T57: Proper HiDPI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T57
<tsimonq2> wxl: Two things...
<guiverc_d> i just rebooted into xub 18.10 to re-test cli steps there.. switching back to lubu 18.10 daily) - tell you when it's up
<tsimonq2> If you don't really care, just set it to GPL 3 and use the already existing LICENSE file in the Cala source.
<wxl> feel free. i'm over it
<tsimonq2> And you might want to put your name in debian/copyright as well. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: Make more things in our metapackage a recommends] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Figure out a good solution for backing up Phab] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37#1095
<guiverc_d> wxl, okay lubuntu daily is up, xterm added & ethernet disabled
<wxl> guiverc_d: so now try to add the connection
<tsimonq2> wxl: You play with Bluetooth at all yet with the daily?
<tsimonq2> Someone's telling me they can't get their mouse to stay connected.
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> Mkay.
<guiverc_d> edit connection, add, details added (pyramid (ssid), adhoc, wpa2, password..) no ping or info in iwconfig visible
<tsimonq2> I have a laptop with bluetooth support, I'll play with it tomorrowish wxl.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Apparently he had to install blueman O_o
<guiverc_d> wxl - that is as far as I've gotten via panel.config, my prior attempts were via cli
<wxl> guiverc_d: what about other connections? problems there?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<wxl> well i'm jetting for tonight
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have fun.
<tsimonq2> Don't let the bedbugs bite. XD
<guiverc_d> no issues with ethernet connection; my wifi skills are none & I've got a load of commands I've tried scrawled on back of envelopes (eg. nmcli dev wifi connect pyramid password ...` etc  - the laptop can't use my "n" connection so can't try that sorry
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#1112
<guiverc_d> would the hidden SSID make any difference?? (I tried to enable another AP without hidden, but no luck there which was issue with device itself)
<tsimonq2> I think so... I'll test myself.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> i'm back for a bit
<tsimonq2> Hey boss.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T9: Recruitment campaign] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T9#1113
<wxl> @tsimonq2: look above for my other concern. things were thought fixed not fixed
<wxl> and xfsprogs is still not in there yet it seems
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know why?
<tsimonq2> Because lubuntu-meta isn't sponsored yet. :P
<wxl> ok that's one down
<wxl> what about the other?
<tsimonq2> Huh?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T17: Better communication to downstream projects/forks] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17#1115
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#1116
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: Configure OEM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33#1117
<wxl> @tsimonq2: 1552 < wxl:#lubuntu-devel> @tsimonq2: after install, xterm is the local (higher priority) default for pcmanfm-qt and 
<wxl>                            our change for nm-tray has somehow reverted? 
<wxl>                            https://share.riseup.net/#WIaVtEjgsV-4YpTLWCwBlQ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1118
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uhh, our nm-tray fix was applied in the first place?
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nm-tray/0.4.0-0ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> That's stuck in -proposed with Qt.
<wxl> god darnit
<wxl> the xterm one is perplexing
<wxl> i don't k now what's setting local but that sux bad
<wxl[m]> Finally
<wxl[m]> Need certfp for Matrix
<tsimonq2> Waaaaaaait a minute... I think I know what the problem is!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1023x765) https://i.imgur.com/mxFrZWS.jpg Whatcha smokin'? XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's on a fresh daily.
<wxl> so was mine
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i think i know
<wxl> autologin
<wxl> started LXQt and THAT set it to xterm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yuuuuuuuuuuuup.
<tsimonq2> That'll be it.
<wxl> so fix autologin and we're done
<tsimonq2> Right.,
<tsimonq2> s/,//
<wxl> i'll read that code and figure it out
<tsimonq2> Love you long time.
<wxl> bai
<tsimonq2> Bai, ttyl.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Tomorrow I prepare for Portland!
<tsimonq2> weeeeeeeeeeee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Improved Wallpapers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, An update in the wallpaper issue. I tried all the wallpaper setter that are in ubuntu repositories: Feh, Nitrogen and Variety. Nitrogen and Feh appear to be good options being able to manage the 2 monitors w/o problems. Nitrogen has gui and feh does not. At this moment I haven't been able to set the wallpaper in nitrogen via command line, which is bad for scripts, only via the gui, Feh works ok via commandline. Variety runs in
<lubot5> backround continously changing wallpaper, and I couldn't find out how to manage multiple monitors. Should I post this update in launchpad?
<wxl> morning @Hans and thanks for the update. throw that in the bug report, please
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Morning Hans Möller and wxl
<wxl> i think we probably want to avoid nitrogen, as it's gtk and not qt
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Moring @tsimonq2, is there a problem with the translations page? It gives me a 502 error https://translate.lubuntu.me/translate/lubuntu/calamares-settings-lubuntu-desktop/es/?type=all
<wxl> @tsimonq2: weblate not running?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Weblate is running but it'd going through uswgi
<wxl> @tsimonq2: whatcha mean?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Weblate is running through uswgi.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how does that help us identify and resolve the problem? :)
<wxl> i mean the fact that it's running in uwsgi would make me think it would be less likely to have a problem
<wxl> so i might read your statement as "it will fix itself"
<wxl> @Hans another thing that might help is searching GitHub and GitLab for a similar application. If it *SOUNDS* like it would work, I could (A) teach you how to compile it (B) compile it for you, though (A) would be preferable as if it's not a self-contained binary, it would be sort of a pain in the butt to build the debian packaging bits just so i can make a .deb for you.
<wxl> @Hans if we find something that works, i'd be more than happy to *at least* build up that packaging and throw it in a ppa and we could have other folks test it. I'd be happy to set it up to autograb new releases (or just built off of master) and generate new versions but I don't know I want to maintain it
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, ok, I will search, if the instructions are complete I would have no problem compiling it. I was also thinking that maybe I could program a qt gui for feh. But I would have to learn which languages to use.
<wxl> @Hans a GUI would be great! I think most people programming in Qt use C++ tho…
<wxl> although I think perhaps I've seen Python, too
<wxl> @Hans try https://wiki.qt.io/Basic_Qt_Programming_Tutorial and https://wiki.qt.io/Qt_for_Beginners
<wxl> @Hans ah ha here's PyQt if you'd rather do Python (you would) https://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt
<wxl> There's a ton of tutorials https://wiki.python.org/moin/PyQt/Tutorials
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> thanks!
<wxl> no thank you! i really appreciate you taking this on so completely!
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I think I go with python, I've never use python, but I've always wanted to use it, C++ I've used it like 15 years ago.
<wxl> Python is very readable and functional. Some crucial utilities we use all the time (apport, pastebinit) are Python
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Correction: most.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Canonical loooooooves it.
<wxl> true enough
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.54.1]
<tsimonq2> Anyway hai.
<tsimonq2> oooOOOooo our settings package has been accepted.
<wxl> I have a sneaking suspicion you'd get better performance with C++ but whatever :)
<wxl> Unapproved?
<wxl> or that's just for bionic?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I uploaded that to the SRU queue a few days ago (at least).
<tsimonq2> For Bionic.
<tsimonq2> That removes the QLubuntu session.
<wxl> ah k
<wxl> so you get a sponsor for the seed yet?
<tsimonq2> wxl: After that's through, I have a fix for the duplicate network icon.
<tsimonq2> uhhhh what? XD
<wxl> you said tthe fix for the seed that includes xfsprogs required a sponsor
<tsimonq2> For YOU.
<tsimonq2> I want your name on it so it can count towards your uploads.
<wxl> ah
<tsimonq2> To show that you know your stuff.
<wxl> good on you
<tsimonq2> I'm already an Ubuntu Core Developer; there is little that I don't have commit access to now. :)
<wxl> ok what about the calamares debdiff?
<tsimonq2> uhhh
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> right
<wxl> need the link again?
<tsimonq2> Throw that at me again?
<tsimonq2> yeah.
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DcGcnxDPP7/
<tsimonq2> Love you long time.
<wxl> right back at you, babe
<tsimonq2> XD
 * wxl goes back to reading https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/762ad543440df3f1a54d3b02dc471867718cf75c/src/modules/displaymanager/main.py
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh and btw, you might want to see if highvoltage (Debian maintainer for Cala) wants to keep the apport hook in Debian.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 714x96) https://i.imgur.com/qd6jmC5.jpg wxl, two things wrong with this. :P
<tsimonq2> The date is in UTC, not your own timezone and whitespace.
<tsimonq2> I can fix both, but just so ya know. :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: let's get it in first
<wxl> ugh. this is the problem with being in a container
<tsimonq2> wxl: This needs to be an orly book XD
<wxl> i'll fix the locale now
<tsimonq2> "Hacking changelog entries manually."
<tsimonq2> wxl: Already all good.
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 runs the stats on wxl's package uploads.
<wxl> locale fixed
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have you ever heard of UDD?
<wxl> uh no
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.debian.org/UltimateDebianDatabase
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE9522a6b22792: DSC file for 0.54.1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE9522a6b22792
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEe104babd7e91: Import patches-unapplied version 0.54.1 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEe104babd7e91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEe746fac8f008: Import patches-applied version 0.54.1 to applied/ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEe746fac8f008
<tsimonq2> Database queries about uploads.
<wxl> how did you look up stuff on me specifically @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> I was just about to get back to you with that. :)
<tsimonq2> psql --host=udd-mirror.debian.net --user=udd-mirror udd --password
<tsimonq2> Password is "udd-mirror"
<tsimonq2> I did select source, version, date, signed_by_name, changed_by_name from ubuntu_upload_history where changed_by_name = 'Walter Lapchynski';
<tsimonq2> So far I see four Lubuntu-related uploads.
<tsimonq2> Soon to be five with Calamares.
<tsimonq2> And more incoming when Qt migrates from -proposed.
<tsimonq2> Aim for 25 uploads with my name on it and I'll sponsor you.
<tsimonq2> (Well, with me as sponsor and *your* name on it, really.)
<wxl> ugh the wifi is making me murderous
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bad connection?
<wxl> it keeps dropping in and out
<tsimonq2> Sounds fun.
<wxl> whoa look at all that k stuff :)
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<tsimonq2> The funny thing is that I sponsored all of it. XD
<tsimonq2> (Well, *most* of it.
<tsimonq2> )
<wxl> 80 uploads signed by you, @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Yup, but there's a difference.
<tsimonq2> Do you want to go for MOTU or just Lubuntu PPU?
<wxl> motu, eventually, so what's the criteria?
<wxl> meaning whow do i need to modify this query?
<tsimonq2> You might be interested in this, by the way: https://udd.debian.org/schema/udd.html
<tsimonq2> I'm having it also select component and distribution locally then.
<wxl> you can just \d
<wxl> anyways i'm not sweating that right now
<wxl> look at this https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/762ad543440df3f1a54d3b02dc471867718cf75c/src/modules/displaymanager/main.py#L385
<wxl> note that it first sets the local displaymanagers to the config value (for us, sddm)
<wxl> but then sets it to the value in "globalstorage"
<wxl> i don't know what that is, or if it's a problem
<wxl> probably not
<tsimonq2> wxl: libcalamares.job.configuration grabs from the YAML file and globalstorage makes it accessible to other modules if needed.
<wxl> this also strikes me as somewhat strange in that it looks for "default_desktop_environment" in the configuration but then sets a local variable to "defaultDesktopEnvironment"
<tsimonq2> yeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhh
<tsimonq2> Maybe that's it.
<tsimonq2> Maybe patch that line locally to say defaultDesktopEnvironment instead and try it out.
<wxl> because the else clause there is goes searching for the desktop environment
<wxl> because if that's the case, it looks for a list of known sessions and obviously lubuntu is not one of them but lxqt is
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think if i can confirm that installing calamares WITHOUT autologin does indeed set the session as lxqt, then i'm probably on the right path
<tsimonq2> wxl: But it doesn't.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, Qt IS READY TO MIGRATE. >:D
<wxl> are you sure?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, WITHOUT autologin defaults to "Lubuntu".
<wxl> fuck
<wxl> sorry everyone, for the language
<tsimonq2> !language | wxl 
<ubot93> wxl: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> well i'll mess with it more later. i gotta go to work
<tsimonq2> Have fun.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm gonna kick Qt more.
<wxl> have fun
<apt-ghetto> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hey apt-ghetto, how are you?
<apt-ghetto> i'm fine
<tsimonq2> What's up?
<apt-ghetto> i have a question: is Lubuntu 14.04 still supported?
<tsimonq2> Hehe, that's a ... tough question. :)
<tsimonq2> We never announced the EOL.
<tsimonq2> And it still gets security support.
<tsimonq2> So, my answer is "yes, but less than other LTSes"
<apt-ghetto> yes, but in the ubuntu mailing list it is announced, that it is supported 3 years
<tsimonq2> We'll have a clear three year cutoff for 16.04.
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: After that, since we have upload access anyway, we've been providing updates anyway.
<tsimonq2> I would have liked to cut it off but that didn't exactly happen. :)
<apt-ghetto> on lubuntu.me/downloads there is a picture at the end
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<tsimonq2> We "support" it.
<tsimonq2> That's my stace.
<apt-ghetto> so, all lxde packages in universe are still supported by you
<tsimonq2> Right.
<apt-ghetto> good to know
<apt-ghetto> another thing: in the commit message for lubuntu-default-settings 0.54.1 you wrote "impresssion"
<tsimonq2> I did, yeah.
<tsimonq2> I noticed it only after uploading it. :P
<apt-ghetto> thanks for your time
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: You're welcome to stick around. :)
<wxl> yep, it's running the lxqt session that sets pcmanfm-qt to xterm
<tsimonq2> We found that out last night.
<wxl> interesting that loading lubuntu session first and then loading lxqt session does not change the Terminal in pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> so this whole xterm business will most certainly go away if we can figure out the calamares session thing
<tsimonq2> Right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1127
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you're wrong. 
<wxl> after a non-autologin install, sddm.conf includes Session=lxqt under the Autologin stanza
<tsimonq2> I am? :)
<tsimonq2> uhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.
<tsimonq2> #BlameAlf
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> there's no username, so it doesn't autologin
<wxl> actually maybe not
<wxl> i'm still thinking it might be calamares
<wxl> so the "set_autologin" function is ALWAYS run by the displaymanager module
<wxl> it works basically like this:
<wxl>  1. set autologin unless there's no username*
<wxl>  2. add autologin to sddm.conf if it's not there
<wxl>  3. if autologin is set, add user to sddm.conf; otherwise remove it if it's there
<wxl>  4. assuming there's a desktop environment, set session in sddm.conf
<wxl> *assumedly main calamares passes this value (username) as a way of indicating the value of autologin because i don't see how it could be none
<wxl> if any of that fails (such as there being no desktop environment, which is strange), there's a general failure that is logged ("Display manager configuration was incomplete")
<wxl> we start out with sddm.conf in live with Autologin('User=lubuntu', 'Session=Lubuntu.desktop')
<wxl> if we made a user foobar with autologin set, it SHOULD go:
<wxl>  1. set autologin
<wxl>  2. change User to foobar from lubuntu (sorry when i said "add" above, i should have set "set")
<wxl>  3. set Session to Lubuntu
<wxl> and if autologin is NOT set, it SHOULD go:
<wxl>  1. don't set autologin
<wxl>  2. remove User from Autologin
<wxl>  3. set Session to Lubuntu
<wxl> and all of that is true EXCEPT for the fact that it's pulling in lxqt instead of Lubuntu
<wxl> and the only way i can see it being set to lxqt is:
<wxl>  1. conf file not set correctly
<wxl>  2. conf file not being parsed correctly
<wxl>  3. conf file doesn't exist
<wxl> well, those are the xplanations for it not being set to what we want
<wxl> that code i replied to the github issue MUST be where the issue is
<wxl> basically, it's "if desktop environment is set in the config, use it; otherwise run the function that WILL result in lxqt being set"
<wxl> i can also say there *IS* a displaymanager set SOMEWHERE because otherwise, it would complain
<jsubl2> downloaded the daily today.  looking good so far
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4051.mp4
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Wrong button, hehe
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<wxl> 404
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yup
<wxl> search for >>> here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wz3jkQcbmF/ I'm gonna find this thing if it's the last thing I do
<wxl> oops type error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d7hHJkVYhc/
<wxl> totally not pep8 compliant anyways; don't kill me
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i tracked down the autologin issue
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tl;dr there is a bug upstream but also it's your fault XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1128
<wxl> here's healthy focus on lightweight @tsimonq2 https://www.deepin.org/en/2018/08/20/deepin-15-7-enjoy-the-better-performance/ we might want to find out what they did to reduce power usage and memory consumption
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-21
<wxl> @tsimonq2: a little quibble that perhaps you can help me fix. /etc/apt/sources.list used to say information of the installation image at the top. this wouldn't change over upgrades, but it was a great way to figrue out which daily you had installed. now it says some bull about being automatically generated by Calamares. any way we can get that back?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: OOOH here's a nasty bug: our GRUB on the CD won't boot to the hard disk; note Boot Options are totally empty: https://share.riseup.net/#YWO06R-JBOkzhFMS5SWZJA
<wxl> the menuentry isn't even in /cdrom/boot/grub in the live system
<wxl> i did find the other thing i was looking for. it's /cdrom/.disk/info
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: Configure OEM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33#1134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#1135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T9: Recruitment campaign] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T9#1136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#1137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Figure out a good solution for backing up Phab] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37#1138
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Hi everyone I have 2 news. 
<lubot5> 1.- On the transaltions issues in Spanish, does are from calamares, anyone nows how to correct them? specifically they are in this file: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/lang/calamares_es.ts
<wxl> ^^^^^ @Wolfenprey
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> *those are from calamares
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Regardig the wallpaper, using feh or nitrogen involves killing "pcmanfm —desktop", I believe that this is not a solution, right?
<wxl> ugh maybe
<wxl> i assume it doesn't show any folders on the desktop then? or the trash?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, @Wolfenprey sees calamares translation? I can talk direct to him.
<wxl> @Hans I'm sure he can help. He's the goto guy for Spanish anyways :)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, yes, and the menu on right click is the one from openbox
<wxl> @Hans yeah that's a no go. sigh.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> which will be the default image viewer? LxImage? Nomacs?
<wxl> for lxqt nomacs
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I think that the solution will be to create an image with the two (ore more) wallpapers one next to the other and use taht image as wallpaper.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I will see if this can done easily in nomacs, otherwise y will check a commandline utility for that
<wxl> imagemagick probably
<wxl> it's probably rather easy in that
<wxl> you probably just need to spend 2 hours reading the man pages XD
<wxl> it's not quite as daunting as the ffmpeg manpage, if that makes you feel any better ;)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, jajaj, that's why I wanted to see if nomacs can make it easier
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> the nice thing about imagemagick is you could script it. you could probably make a cronjob to check to see what your current wallpaper is and if it changed and if it has, fix it
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Is it ok that when I run pcman-fm from the terminal it gives me a message?:
<lubot5>  hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ pcmanfm-qt
<lubot5> ** Message: 22:18:42.564: x-terminal-emulator has very limited support, consider choose another terminal
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i think it's dumb message personally :)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> wow!!! I found a very nice feature that current versions doesn't support. The use of the Super_L key alone.Example Super_L to open the Menu and Super_L+E to open pcmanfm-qt. That doesn't work well in 18.04 always thought it was an openbox problem and thus it wiould continue with lxqt+openbox
<wxl> ah cool :)
<lubot5> * tsimonq2 stretches
<lubot5> * Hans Möller 
<wxl> ?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hahahaha
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I just click over /me (thought it was a link).
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Got another one! :)
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> what other one?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Hans Möller, We all do it at least once
<wxl> another bug that's your fault?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> And we catch everyone at least once.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> jajaja
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hey so wxl you fix GRUB yet?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> i spent all day tracking down that autologin thing
<wxl> still need to submit patches but still at work
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> You da man
<wxl> > @tsimonq2: tl;dr there is a bug upstream but also it's your fault XD
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl> , Oh? :)
<wxl> yeah. wrong config file
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Wait
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> WAT.
<wxl> yup
<wxl> check phab. it's all in there.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> ARE YOU *SERIOUS*
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> My
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Freaking
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Gawd.
<wxl> well, not wrong config file
<wxl> you didn't complete the config file
<wxl> let's say that
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ahh.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Love you long time.
<wxl> still, bad boy
<wxl> NOW GET THAT APPORT DEBDIFF TAKEN CARE OF
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Sure can.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1140
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: Configure OEM] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33#1141
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T40: Calamares needs per-package apport hook] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T40#1151
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#1155
<wxl> @tsimonq2: still awake?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yup.
<wxl> so any suggestions on how to deal with this calamares issue? should i just arc diff it as normal or what should i do to deal with upstreaming it, if anything?
<tsimonq2> wxl: debdiff in the Phab task (with a quilt patch) for Cala, and since our Cala settings are in LP, MP there.
<tsimonq2> Unless you think I should move the Cala settings to Phab, ofc.
<wxl> no there's two things
<wxl> the cala settings are one thing.. and those should be in phab
<wxl> i'm talking about the actual bug in the cala upstream code
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDfc9c1389cf0e: Make all non-essential packages recommends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDfc9c1389cf0e
<tsimonq2> wxl: What do you mean?
<wxl> go read the task
<tsimonq2> We can keep a patch in our packaging, but ultimately you should use GitHub to upstream it.
<wxl> ok so is everything set so i can arc diff both of them to us?
<tsimonq2> Nope; if you give me a minute I can import the Cala packaging we have into Phab, and our Cala settings too.
<wxl> go for it
<tsimonq2> OK, so https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/ is all set, I just have to move Weblate over.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGe39cf518da49: Sync changes from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGe39cf518da49
<tsimonq2> wxl: Here's Cala: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGf843a06bc64f: Wraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGf843a06bc64f
<tsimonq2> wxl: So yeah, arc diff if you're still around...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGa5fa632907ad: Update Vcs-* for maintaining in Lubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGa5fa632907ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGe139230b5339: Update Standards-version to 4.1.2, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGe139230b5339
<wxl> @tsimonq2: um so settings is native so no patches right? just make the changes and arc diff?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yessir.
<wxl> um
<wxl> why does this say calamares-settings-*U*buntu in the changelog?
<wxl> source package huh?
<wxl> yep nevermind, i'll shut up
<tsimonq2> Yeah, because eventually I want to convince Kubuntu to move too.
 * wxl answers his own questions
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I've procrastinated on packaging for my trip to Portland tomorrow morning so I'm going to go do that real quick. >_>
<wxl> hehehe
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll be travelling for the most part tomorrow, for what it's worth.
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> I take off from GRB at like ... noon? But TSA has apparently tightened up so I'll be there for like 10:15.
<tsimonq2> By the time I get off the plane, find the public transport, and get to sarnold's place it'll be easily 5 or 6 PM local time.
<wxl> and this is 20, right?
<wxl> current is 19
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<wxl> version
<tsimonq2> I guess so.
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> stupid api token
<tsimonq2> wxl: How's it going?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING3b3bc6aca78a: Change Uploaders to Ubuntu uploaders.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING3b3bc6aca78a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGa042a621c88f: Bump Standards-version to 4.2.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGa042a621c88f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGc366e9f07773: Wraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGc366e9f07773
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING196967406935: Fix the layout and line break so text isn't cut off.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING196967406935
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING103dd3e937f5: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING103dd3e937f5
<wxl> ok hold on
<wxl> settings up
<wxl> @tsimonq2: question
<tsimonq2> yo
<wxl> 3.2.1-1ubuntu2 is stuck in proposed
<wxl> so should i do 1ubuntu3?
<tsimonq2> Yessir.
<wxl> ugh it keeps wanting to append
<wxl> even with -i
<tsimonq2> wxl: uhm... do you have the latest Git checkout?
<wxl> i JUST grabbed it
<wxl> uh
<wxl> and wait
<wxl> it includes ubuntu3
<wxl> hadn't even noticed that
<tsimonq2> Oh, yeah, just append it then.
<tsimonq2> Because I just pushed to it earlier. ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS228b8ff4d0bc: Add executable key to defaultDesktopEnvironment stanza in displaymanager.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS228b8ff4d0bc
<tsimonq2> commit 228b8ff4d0bc5aa9c2cde1f0b925289e1f6103ea (HEAD -> master, origin/master)
<tsimonq2> Author: root <wxl@ubuntu.com>
<tsimonq2> >_<
<tsimonq2> Date:   Tue Aug 21 00:03:46 2018 -0500
<tsimonq2> Fixing and force pushing.
<wxl> no
<wxl> thaat's the only branch except for some testy crap
<tsimonq2> No, I mean the author.
<wxl> oh wth
<wxl> dch -r must have done that somehow
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS4f328dc3d72a: Add executable key to defaultDesktopEnvironment stanza in displaymanager.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS4f328dc3d72a
<tsimonq2> Force push done.
<wxl> i've got DEBFULLNAME set
<tsimonq2> That's not related to Git.
<tsimonq2> Your changelog entry was right, your Git author wasn't.
<wxl> oh git settings ya ok
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x429) https://i.imgur.com/BiuZuRu.jpg By the way, beware of dragons. :)
<tsimonq2> I love Phab so much. XD
<wxl> ok hopefully that behaved right for once
<wxl> did you see on D9 how the "NOTE:" was interpreted?
<tsimonq2> I didn't.
<wxl> so do you think i should just pull git master form calamares and submit the patch that way? should i tell them it's fixed downstream?
<tsimonq2> Yes to both.
<wxl> k
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING4ef8ded762c9: Fix default desktop environment variable in displaymanager.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING4ef8ded762c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING1600ef71ca0e: Er, 4.2.0...] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING1600ef71ca0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGa6922f6e159f: Sponsor for Walter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGa6922f6e159f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING431f592d3c84: Fix Walter's typo.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING431f592d3c84
<wxl> hahahahah maybe you were having a 420 moment
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Man, this Walter guy's really doing a lot of uploads to Ubuntu. XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: MAYBE it'll migrate today.
<tsimonq2> And once it's migrated, UDD will update too.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Love you long time.
<tsimonq2> I should probably go to bed, soonish.
<wxl> kk
<wxl> i'm almost done too
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1166
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 do me a favor and go through those documentation team tasks and figure them out
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sure.
<tsimonq2> wxl: You messed up your upstream commit.
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> wxl: Your author is still at "root <wxl@ubuntu.com>"
<tsimonq2> Fix it. :P
<wxl> wth
<wxl> i changed the gitconfig
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> um
<wxl> no
<wxl> i called it .gitrc
<wxl> don't care
<tsimonq2> ahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Fix your stuff, yo!
<wxl> i'm over here trying to slam out new development while trying to put together a development environment and document it, so cut me some slack
<tsimonq2> No problem, I just enjoy giving you a hard time. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1167
<wxl> not as much as myself and apparently others like yelling at you :)
<tsimonq2> LOL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1169
<wxl> also hey please look into https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] apport-kde -> apport-qt: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23
<tsimonq2> OK
 * wxl pets lugito
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> lugito is literally the best.
<tsimonq2> wxl: T23 should be easy enough to JFD.
<wxl> well two things
<wxl> 1. where's this bug you mentioned
<wxl> 2. what do you think about my suggestion?
<tsimonq2> Ignore the bug, but it's linked in the description.
<wxl> no, it's a different one
<tsimonq2> Hover over "this bug".
<tsimonq2> uhh
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1768970/comments/6
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1768970 in Lubuntu Next "Bionic: ubuntu-bug / apport not present" [Undecided, Won't Fix]
<tsimonq2> That was referring to the Phab task. XD
<wxl> ohhhh ahahahah
<wxl> ok, so #2 then?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1170
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<wxl> omg their travis is borked
<wxl> https://travis-ci.org/calamares/calamares/builds/418539595
<tsimonq2> LOL.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1171
<wxl> jeez borked for 12 days https://travis-ci.org/calamares/calamares/builds
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1172
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1173
<wxl> ok that's it for me
<tsimonq2> Have fun wxl.
<tsimonq2> Remember, you're within driving distance of me tomorrow. ;) ;)
<wxl> you too
<wxl> and a good trip
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> dude, take the bus :)
<tsimonq2> ahahaha
<tsimonq2> naw
<tsimonq2> Ain't got the time.
<wxl> me either
<wxl> sad but true
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING82d72b8400b9: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING82d72b8400b9
<wxl> it'll probably take another conf in the middle of nowhere XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> k nye
<tsimonq2> nai
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE981591ba217e: DSC file for 1.8] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE981591ba217e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3627a784cbdf: Import patches-unapplied version 1.8 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3627a784cbdf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEb8f9cbae333a: Import patches-applied version 1.8 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEb8f9cbae333a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE600fc28e6bbe: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE600fc28e6bbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEc450b5c9e4c6: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEc450b5c9e4c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE017031b0f78f: Fix the layout and line break] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE017031b0f78f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEcd89f6e0d361: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEcd89f6e0d361
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you should get lugito to respond to things like T54
<wxl> instead of just doing the links
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, What do you mean?
<wxl> anywho regarding https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54 do you know where the ubiquity code for this is?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Smart package removal: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54
<wxl> ^^ that, except that instead of responding to full links it also responds to Tsomenumber or Dsomenumber, etc., in much the way bug somenumber does with ubottu
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ohh
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, No clue.
<wxl> you should make it case sensitive. t54 is invalid
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Mkay.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm waiting at my gate now... I might go get a quick bite to eat.
<wxl> do that in pdx. food is great
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> GRB is soooooo small, it has two concourses with five gates each.
<wxl> heh, in EUG there's upstairs and downstairs and that's it. two gates, really.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Smart package removal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#1175
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, In which Qt should I focus? Qt4 or Qt5?
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> alguem tem o Link do Lubuntu 18.10
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @luca_aleksandr, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<wxl> @Hans if i had to guess (and i do), 5. both of them are in cosmic, but e.g. calamares depends on 5
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> if 5 is supported I'll go with 5
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> That respin has the new Qt, wxl?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Because I don't think it's all published yet....
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> The publisher will at least take an hour or two.
<wxl> dailies rebuilding to pick up calamares changes https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-August/001219.html
<wxl> ugh really
<wxl> well maybe we have to try again
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Really really.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I bet the ISO build will fail.
<wxl> rebuilding again now that 3.2.1-1ubuntu3 has migrated
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Aaaand landed in PDX.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hai
<wxl> o/
<lyorian> wow nm-tray has connection speed in kilobit 
<wxl> oh jeez i hope 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 gets in this rebuild. i didn't even check that.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-22
<wxl> @tsimonq2: since we have backups, why do you say we still need backups? color me confused.
<tsimonq2> wxl: If DO goes down for some reason, we're done for.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Could you look at backporting this? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-panel/pull/674
<ubot93> Pull 674 in lxqt/lxqt-panel "Optional overriding of icon theme for panels" [Merged]
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it is so unlikely DO will just disappear, or that in providing a backup service they have no redundancy. if you're super paranoid, sftp the important bits and store them on an external drive. have an extra drive that you rotate in.
<wxl> that said i'm calling it closed.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11
<wxl> omg where's lugito???
<wxl> @tsimonq2: make lugito come back!
<wxl> can't fix it dn't know how love you bye
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> o Lubuntu 18.10 esta confiavel galera .. bom dia
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Figure out a good solution for backing up Phab] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37#1183
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Fix GitHub OAuth for Phabricator] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1178
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: apport-kde -> apport-qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#1180
<tsimonq2> wxl: Morning.
<tsimonq2> wxl: lugito's bacl.
<tsimonq2> *back
<tsimonq2> I'l look at your diff shortly.
<wxl> that's nice that he queues old stuff
<tsimonq2> Just webhook stuff though.
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> And that's on the Phab side.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE61ea0a09443d: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-3build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE61ea0a09443d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEba89062df0f6: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-3build1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEba89062df0f6
<wxl> well it would be weird to start spitting out links :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE16e64670cb99: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE16e64670cb99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE172ff9058cf1: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1-3build1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE172ff9058cf1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE70e71088f2a6: fribidi: update for version 1.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE70e71088f2a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE44de699e6464: qt: fix build against Qt 5.11] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE44de699e6464
<tsimonq2> wxl: Lubuntu.me is down again!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you tell me what "an icon theme that looks better" is
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Different Papirus variants.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i need specifics, based on your (or someone's aesthetic preferences). i dont' care enough :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Figure out which one you can see the most icons with.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: as i said, i don't have a lot of intimacy with the issue, so without digging through that entire convo, it's not going to be clear to me. 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: as i said, i don't have a lot of intimacy with the issue, so without digging through that entire convo, it's not going to be clear to me.  (not sure you saw this with netsplit)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T55: Autologin with Cala is borked] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T55#1187
<lyorian> oh the password dictionary checker does work
<lyorian> better than ubiquity saying test1234% is a good password 
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-23
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @lyorian, Oh?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> wxl: Do we still need the config for that?:
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 that's the minimum length built into cala afaik but will test
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: ack
<Guest57746> htop good call
<Guest57746> will kde branding be in this for apps? like partition manager or are you guys gonna "fork" or brand fork it? 
<Guest57746> re: alpha 18.10?
<tsimonq2> Nope, we're going to use Breeze for the time being.
<Guest57746> less than a half gig of ram w/ htop and quassel running
<Guest57746> has keyboard launcher (e.g. kupfer) been considered?
<Guest57746> sim. to plasma alt-space launcher?
<Guest57746> including that by default? 
<tsimonq2> Guest57746: Superkey activation should be default.
<tsimonq2> (For the launcher.)
<tsimonq2> Keyboard launcher I don't know about.
<Guest57746> ah i see, that works. 
<Guest57746> in any event, kupfer works lol
<tsimonq2> What's it do?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGcac77df97847: Add optional overriding of icon theme.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGcac77df97847
<lyorian> launcher is still set to alt+f2
<lyorian> easy enough to change to what you want
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://nm.debian.org/process/534
<tsimonq2> lyorian: Right.
<lyorian> tsimonq2: clicking on email addresses in featherpad causes 100 percent cpu useage and an error opening in falkon what should I report that againt
<lyorian> and a lot of ram useage as well
<tsimonq2> Oh, interesting.
<tsimonq2> Let me see if I can reproduce it.
<lyorian> I would try to reproduce on a virtual machine not bare metal
<lyorian> well might be different on multicore but would peg one cpu to 100%
<tsimonq2> Could you please report bugs for both with explicit details?
<tsimonq2> I can't reproduce Falkon, so I'm interested in seeing the logs for that.
<lyorian> tsimonq2: this is in a fresh install do you have an email client or another browser installed?
<tsimonq2> I do.
<lyorian> That is probably why it tries to open an email address in the email client right?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> ohhh
<tsimonq2> Please do file a bug.
<lyorian> against what default settings?
<tsimonq2> Featherpad.
<lyorian> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEf7b226cb8661: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEf7b226cb8661
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE712cea63596d: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE712cea63596d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE9a0b02bb9e1f: Definitely remove plugin-clock] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE9a0b02bb9e1f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE2051b9a44f5f: Allow plugin's "static" configration change] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE2051b9a44f5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE9afff130f8a1: Add "override" to declarations] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE9afff130f8a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE99734262f3e7: Add auto-expansion feature] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE99734262f3e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE98bffafc9d7a: Add optional overriding of icon theme.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE98bffafc9d7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb8bf6b82593a: volume: Do not auto-unmute on volume change] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb8bf6b82593a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE94435be8a65f: Use QStringLiteral whenever possible] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE94435be8a65f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEfa9f14690097: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEfa9f14690097
<lyorian> bug 1788542
<ubot93> Bug 1788542 in featherpad (Ubuntu) "On fresh install of Lubuntu 18.10 clicking adress in featherpad causes 100 percent cpu useage" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788542
<lyorian> is what I reported
<wxl> thx lyorian will check into it
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm a bit confused by the new password stuff. i wonder if the defaults have changed.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Figure it out, boss. :)
<tsimonq2> For now though, I'm hitting the hay.
<tsimonq2> Feels like 1 AM. XD
<wxl> k
<wxl> well the good news is the extra lib IS working
<wxl> so we can require more than one character class
<wxl> i also like that it provides reasonable messages
<wxl> well, except for the "password is too weak" one
<tsimonq2> ah
<wxl> i might be able to get around that using the one in libpwquality
<wxl> anyways nai :)
<tsimonq2> naii
<wxl> that's the key
<wxl> "password is too short" that way
<wxl> should submit a upstream bug on that "weak" b.s. XD
<lubot5> <JyotiGomes> Hi, friends. Do you know when the installation of Lubuntu 18.10 daily through Calamares will give you the option of automatically installing on the whole disk (instead of having to manually partition the disk)?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @JyotiGomes, Las time I installed it (last week) I did it that way in virtualbox.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: there's at least one party miffed about the whole password requirements. this could have a negative effect on us if we just "make the decision" rather than discussing with the community. https://linuxrocks.online/@hil/100600128336751092
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm leaving this to you.
<wxl> k
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm sad, today I leave Portland. :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG9629beaa3aab: Added spanish translation for Newsletter 1.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG9629beaa3aab
<wxl> it's pretty cool isn't it? :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Fo sho.
<wxl> btw almost done going through the ubiquity code that deals with removing packages. holy hell it's crazy
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> An excessive amount of hipsters lurk in these parts but that's expected. XD
<wxl> yes, hipsters
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hahahahahaha exaaaactly.
 * wxl sips his nitro cold brew
<wxl> (coffee)
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> Hipsters? Come to Barcelona...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Hahahahahaha
<wxl> art's better there, though wolfenprey :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the translation by the way, @Wolfenprey!
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> i have more for upload today, just finishing formats, and lookin for typos
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Cool :D
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'm going to work on importing more as time goes on.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Smart package removal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#1190
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG69db8067dd6a: Added spanish translation for Newsletter 2.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG69db8067dd6a
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @lugito, <3
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-24
<lubot5> <Mangesh Ghatol> I need of full Marathi Language supported Keyboard into Lubuntu either built in or downloadable from repo, just like Google Keyboard on Android.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> (Photo, 740x601) https://i.imgur.com/SFzQrHZ.jpg
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> Hi everyone! I asked in of the oficial spanish lubuntu telegram group about the password hardness. The abstract would be this picture
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> if you can't see it https://www.xkcd.com/936/
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> as a corolary, if people come up with difficult passwords, they tend to write them down to not forget them.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> (and some write it down on post-it glued to te computer)
<wxl> wth how was i not here?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Did you see the logs from Hans?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no i didn't see crap cuz it seems when services went down i had a late identification
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Sent to you.
<wxl> tl;dr xkcd?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Kinda.
<wxl> there's also plenty of holes in that argument
<wxl> but c'est la vie, ie's goig to have to go
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I think the general consensus I've seen is have a recommended but not mandatory password strength.
<wxl> right
<wxl> and that's what happens if we turn it all off
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Maybe ask upstream about having "recommended" values (in Cala) and have a warning dialog if it doesn't meet the requirements talking about the importance of decent passwords.
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/743c19d8dd58bc7e7ee26b3fca769318d254d172/src/modules/users/page_usersetup.ui#L440
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> But that's a QLabel.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It only shows up if passwords don't match, if I recall correctly.
<wxl> no
<wxl> it shows up no matter what
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Oh really?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if you set min/maxLength to -1 and comment all libpwquality lines, there's no checking at all. still shows up.
<wxl> even commenting out the whole passwordRequirements section
<wxl> only thing you can't seem to use is a blank password
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> yes, recomended but nor mandatory passw3d strength, and perhaps some recommendations of how do good passwords.
<wxl> @Hans see that link above and see if you have suggestions for rewording it, if at all
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hans Möller Did you ever get your translations issue solved as well with Calamares?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @tsimonq2, no, I search if they have some translate page and couldn't fond it, maybe I didn't search enough.
<wxl> you didn't @Hans :) https://www.transifex.com/calamares/calamares/
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, it's ok.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @wxl, thanks!!
<wxl> np
<WizBright> how's everyone's friday? :D
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Good, how's yours? :D
<WizBright> Not too bad. It's been a busy first week of classes :)
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> good. I've made the translations change suggestions in calamares and I've translating some unstranslated strngs they have.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> what should this mean?
<lubot5> Cre&ate
<lubot5> ???
<lubot5> Thinking in how to translate it.
<wxl> looks like it is the word create with an erroneous ampersand in it
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> good, done, there are only 3 strings pending in spanish, one that's KDE-plasma and better to leave to someone who uses Kde-plasma so it is consistent.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Uhm, you don't know what that means? :)
<wxl> hhm?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> In Qt, for example that string can be activated by doing Alt + a
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> So it's not erraneous. :)
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> @Hans Möller, maybe can be translated to "Cre&ar"
<wxl> wait, what?
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> ???
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yup.
<wxl> y
<wxl> sorry, yup does it really clarify what it does
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Np :D
<wxl> um, sarcasm
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> We need a lesson from Sheldon.
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> xD
<wxl> or maybe sheldon needs a lesson
<wxl> our own little sheldon
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> @wxl, Be careful! It's leveling up quickly!
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#lxoagm3ApRI9D8gf75SLNQ
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bug 1788904.
<ubot93> Bug 1788904 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Blanket Feature Freeze Exception: Lubuntu's LXQt Transition" [Critical, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788904
<wxl> saw it
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's something the Ubuntu Desktop Team has had clearance to do for cycles now but has never been formalized.
<tsimonq2> Answering the question of "can we upload new features to packages which are in the Lubuntu seed only"?
<wxl> sure sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thoughts on having the option (opt-in) to enable Compiz?
<tsimonq2> I have it locally configured and it's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good.
<wxl> people can add it if they want
<tsimonq2> Sure, I guess.
<wxl> i mean i like awesome but i don't think we should build that opt-in into the installer
<tsimonq2> Understood.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @tsimonq2, compiz over compton?
<tsimonq2> OH.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did I say Compiz? I mean Compton.
<wxl> oh yeah a compositor would be nice
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> I use xcompmgr now, less resource-hungre than compton, but apparently xcompmgr is dead.
<wxl> that
<tsimonq2> Well so is Compton. XD
<tsimonq2> Hey WizBright, did you ever look at compositing?
<tsimonq2> WizBright: If you wanted to keep it as close to the original Openbox as possible that's fine, but otherwise maybe built-in, opt-in compositing could be an option.
<WizBright> we can work together with something
<WizBright> I just haven't had any time to devote much to other bits of waybox :/
<tsimonq2> WizBright: Sure, no problem.
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @Hans Möller, 3,5 vs 5,5 RES.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1192
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1194
<tsimonq2> Cool, so now USWGI and Lugito is just done with Cron.
<tsimonq2> The last thing to do before I'd consider this "automated" is figure out mysql's global conf...
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDOCPACKAGING164fc5bb4478: Drop Qt WebKit from the list of dependencies.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDOCPACKAGING164fc5bb4478
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDOCPACKAGINGe42bb3037fcf: Update debian/copyright.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDOCPACKAGINGe42bb3037fcf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDOCPACKAGING9fbfe993c146: Bump Standards-Version to 4.2.0, no changes needed.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDOCPACKAGING9fbfe993c146
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDOCPACKAGING731efa3a0213: Release to unstable.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDOCPACKAGING731efa3a0213
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING3f4a5744acab: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING3f4a5744acab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING16e75264fa3b: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.0.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING16e75264fa3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING4bc802f425bd: Add my name to the copyright for the packaging.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING4bc802f425bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGe877d4c0aab6: Remove fix_test_remove_qlibraryinfo.patch, which seems to be unneeded.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGe877d4c0aab6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGbe5e120cbe10: Add missing files] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGbe5e120cbe10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING2063747b1aaf: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING2063747b1aaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING2a74161dff7f: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING2a74161dff7f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGa71dd1a936f1: Restore and update fix_test_remove_qlibraryinfo.patch.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGa71dd1a936f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING35c12e3852f9: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING35c12e3852f9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING6de6b7f5b006: Remove Do-not-make-lack-of-SSE2-support-on-x86-32-fatal.patch due to it not…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING6de6b7f5b006
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING1b42a1e47c8c: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING1b42a1e47c8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGa8873b0e0cd2: Update symbols from buildd logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGa8873b0e0cd2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING43bb15732f1b: Upload to Sid.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING43bb15732f1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGfe1282486346: Remove unneeded command from debian/rules.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGfe1282486346
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGe1e9da2f212e: Refresh patches for the new release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGe1e9da2f212e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING876f658e2d30: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING876f658e2d30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING2169dd3147ad: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING2169dd3147ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING41ebeabecedb: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING41ebeabecedb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING49f625a84a9f: Refresh quilt patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING49f625a84a9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING5fa0b1e1e2bd: Bump the virtual ABI package to qtdeclarative-abi-5-11-0 because of MISSING…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING5fa0b1e1e2bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGf58ea445f71c: Start a new changelog entry.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGf58ea445f71c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING4b65cfe1a9f2: Add missing files] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING4b65cfe1a9f2
<tsimonq2> Oh, fun XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING9f845102d614: Update symbols from buildds' logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING9f845102d614
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING677e094399df: Upstream testcase_array_iteration.patch from Ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING677e094399df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING3fb8caab91fd: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING3fb8caab91fd
<tsimonq2> Should be done soon.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING8bde58831186: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING8bde58831186
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING873b4ce5738e: Update symbols files from buildds’ logs.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING873b4ce5738e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGaf2009eba95f: Pull qtdeclarative5-dev-tools from qtdeclarative5-dev] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGaf2009eba95f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING12c38bf6ada3: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING12c38bf6ada3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGf85ed7c8e3ab: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGf85ed7c8e3ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING8018595dd8c9: New changelog entry.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING8018595dd8c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING7e61226190ec: Bump Standards-Version to 4.2.0, no changes needed.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING7e61226190ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING35ad2ab51197: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING35ad2ab51197
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGa587847fa727: Update symbols files with buildds' logs.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGINGa587847fa727
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING4cb4da1e429c: Release to unstable.] lisandro (Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING4cb4da1e429c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING559cf5a6a047: Release to unstable.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING559cf5a6a047
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1198
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1200
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-26
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://zoom.us/j/6281131827
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hop on.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I'll be there in like 20 mins.
<wxl> meh i don't want to talk to peeeeople
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> C'mon dude!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Some people had problems with NVIDIA cards, I don't wanna be alone. :0
<wxl> unfortunately i'm about to be sent on a food run so that's a problem too
<wxl> tell agaida to get on there
 * wxl ducks
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 what's the current status of metapackages?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Huh? :)
<lubot5> profetik777 was added by: profetik777
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot5> <profetik777> spanks!
<lubot5> <profetik777> love the new logo btw
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2: like e.g. lubuntu-desktop? We keeping those updated for cosmic?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], uhh yeah? :)
<wxl> just checking
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why is `scrot` still around?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where did you get those images for the boot menu? it seems THEY are the problem with the blurriness
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Dunno why scrot is still around.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Plymouth but those images are too slow and @VikingRedwolf won't give me anything bigger.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we're supposedly getting rid of it as an openbox recommend but it doesn't seem to be working. may be a timing sort of thing https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/desktop$89
<tsimonq2> wxl: Harumph.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can't tell whether we should punt this or not... we should probably have Cala automatically verify ISO checksums.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Either that or craft a "lubuntu-verify-iso" package of some sort to just run on the Lubuntu ISO and check it on boot, like Fedora does.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then we don't have to waste time yelling at users to do it themselves. ;)
<wxl> jfdi
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, add to backlog or punt? :)
<wxl> add it
<tsimonq2> mkay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSfcc2036633b3: Remove all password checking.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSfcc2036633b3
<wxl> so the plymouth logo has no background. how did you generate the whole of the file?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/files/head:/data/cosmic/
<tsimonq2> lubuntu.*
<wxl> those ARE the files
<wxl> that's not what i asked
<tsimonq2> I grabbed the logo from our Plymouth theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/usr/share/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-logo/lubuntu_logo.png
<tsimonq2> So I grabbed it and overlayed it.
<wxl> with what tools?
<tsimonq2> GIMP...
<wxl> did you do that and then change the size or did you set the size from the beginning?
<tsimonq2> I don't catch your drift... I opened up the plymouth logo and the Lubuntu files from debian-cd, put the new Lubuntu logo as an overlay over the old one, switched to the backlayer and removed the logo.
<wxl> ah yeah that might be your problem
<wxl> yep https://share.riseup.net/#qzl20_wKENq5uwOUY7NerA
<wxl> you're not allowed to do art anymore
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: soooooooooooooooooooooooo wanna fix it and send it off to the debian-cd branch?
<wxl> of coursse
<wxl> it will be a little bit harder getting the pcx right
<tsimonq2> (Note, when submitting it, it messes you up... you have to submit to the SUBBRANCH of debian-cd, not just debian-cd)
<tsimonq2> It messes me up... EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.
<tsimonq2> Freaking Launchpad. XD
<wxl> which is ubuntu, right?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> ok should have those images pushed soon
<wxl> you want me to make you one of the reviewers?
<tsimonq2> Please :)
<wxl> k when back form breakfast :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1033793462968246272
<lubot5> Help me wish @mariogrip good luck with his release!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Well, UBports' release, but hey :D
<lubot5> <mariogrip> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_4055.mp4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0d19922805c8: Add Korean.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0d19922805c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS7d0940466ef0: Add Korean support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS7d0940466ef0
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where can i find info about this auto checking fedora does?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-19
<guiverc> just noted (forum question), https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highlight=sddm refers to /etc/sddm.conf, but my 19.10 box has /etc/init/sddm.conf ?? lynorian 
<lynorian> I don't know about 19.10 as currently for 19.04 so might need to get added to phab
<guiverc> ack.
<wxl> guiverc: lynorian: i see both actually
<wxl> i've never heard the init one referenced, though
<lynorian> which takes precedence?
<wxl> curiously the manpage doesn't even mention init
<lynorian> I think that is what I used
<wxl> sddm installs it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `apt-file show sddm | grep "sddm.conf`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or packages.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> CLI <3
<wxl> strangely it doesn't provide /etc/sddm.conf
<guiverc> :)  thanks folks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sddm.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=disco&arch=any
<wxl> and apt-file doesn't know where it comes from
<wxl> wth
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sddm.conf&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay wsr.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *wat
<wxl> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man1/sddm.1.html#files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check the XDG properties of the sddm code for recent changes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 1. Find where the code is that reads the config file.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 2. History of that file, git blame
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can do this all via GitHub
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or CLI <3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I say XDG as the "Kleenex" of config files because it usually points me in the right direction
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Obviously season to taste
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2109
<wxl> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/blob/cf4c3caf058ea81d0e61c2087493623faac56a3f/src/common/ConfigReader.cpp#L144
<wxl> nope, no init
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Next step, Debian packaging
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://tracker.debian.org/sddm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Top left corner, option to browse Git repo in a browser
<wxl> i see they removed /etc/sddm.conf so that one could use /usr/share/doc/sddm/sddm.conf and build from there
<wxl> i.e. it ships with default upstream settings
<wxl> so that explains why /etc/sddm.conf doesn't come from anywhere
<wxl> strange that it's there.... but whatever
<wxl> .install doesn't show init https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/3rdparty/sddm/blob/master/debian/sddm.install
<wxl> @RikMills: you know why sddm is installing /etc/init/sddm.conf?
<wxl> one thing i should say is that based on the code it should be ignored
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh nice, full upstart compatibility
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, what I can say is, I do think defaults are loaded into /etc/sddm.conf and SDDM just reads from that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise Cala autologin wouldn't work
<wxl> still, how it gets there is unknown XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Agreed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Next, as a spot check, it wouldn't hurt to check the Ubuntu delta
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just In Case.
<wxl> there's nothing obvious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's just what I personally do, it's optional :P
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hey
<wxl> init IS just an upstart script
<wxl> so yeah, we can just ignore that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2110
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2111
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2112
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2113
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this override is driving me crazy, I have one for autotest which works ok, but the one for desktop-command-not-in-package does not.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2114
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [this override is driving me crazy, I have one for autotest which works ok, but t …], Warning vs info?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I forget if that's a part of it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> info: … I: lubuntu-update-notifier source: unused-override desktop-command-not-in-package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> warning: … W: lubuntu-update-notifier: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/upg-apply.desktop lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What does the Lintian override say specifically?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-update-notifier source: desktop-command-not-in-package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's the line
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 1. Source vs binary package override
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the whole file: … # lxqt-sudo is used to run lubuntu-upgrader with admin privileges … # while lxqt-sudo isn't provided in this package we declare a dependency on it. … lubuntu-update-notifier source: desktop-command-not-in-package … # Whishlist … lubuntu-update-notifier source: testsuite-autopkgtest-missing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 2. lxqt-sudo at the end?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 3. s/whishlist/wishlist/ ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2115
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-update-notifier source: desktop-command-not-in-package /usr/share/applications/lupg-apply.desktop lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tried that befiore, will try w/o the .desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I tried that befiore, will try w/o the .desktop], No, without the "source" :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tried that to.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And with binary instead of source.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is a fun one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe there is a bug
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try committing your Lintian overrides file and I'll run it by some peers of mine
<lubot> <teward001> here's a question
<lubot> <teward001> what's the *Exact* lintian error output
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [here's a question], no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> shush simon
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots Simon with a taser several hundred times*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Try committing your Lintian overrides file and I'll run it by some peers of mine], Thanks, I will tell you when ready, I used this to be more general, but it does not work https://sources.debian.org/src/bleachbit/2.2-3/debian/lintian-overrides/
<lubot> <teward001> where's the lubuntu-update-notifier packaging again?
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in a ppa from myself
<lubot> <teward001> no i mean the source code
<lubot> <teward001> i.e. VCS
<lubot> <teward001> generally not your specific overrides file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/repository/master/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^ please commit it, even if it's a WIP
<lubot> <teward001> because depending on the format of the package you MIGHT need a binary.lintian-overrides file in debian/(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that?
<lubot> <teward001> for the binary name
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl try this...
<lubot> <teward001> make a file named lubuntu-update-notifier.lintian-overrides
<lubot> <teward001> put `lubuntu-update-notifier binary: desktop-command-not-in-package` in the overrides file
<lubot> <teward001> rerun lintian
<lubot> <teward001> see if that works
<lubot> <teward001> (that's the binary-specific override I"ve seen)
<lubot> <teward001> ASSUMING that the lintian trigger is on the binary not the source
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, will try. Sounds plausible
<lubot> <teward001> but again, I'd need to see the exact lintian run you're working with
<lubot> <HMollerCl> N: Processing binary package lubuntu-update-notifier (version 0.1, arch all) ... … W: lubuntu-update-notifier: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/upg-apply.desktop lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's why I think can be binary
<lubot> <teward001> OK so you need the binary level trigger *on* the binary package itself, hence the lubuntu-update-notifier.lintian-overrides attempt
<lubot> <teward001> if *that* fixes it your problem is solved
<lubot> <teward001> i have several such overrides in some packages I have
<lubot> <teward001> for built binaries even though they're `arch: all`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I put it in debian or in debian/source ?
<lubot> <teward001> (in my own repos)
<lubot> <teward001> in debian/ directly
<lubot> <teward001> same place you would put the postinst, etc. scripts for the binary specifically
<lubot> <teward001> note i'm pulling this approach from several exemplars I pulled of this explicitly being overridden
<lubot> <teward001> from Debain's list 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [from Debain's list 😐], What's a Debain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> shush
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2116
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> did it work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yesss
<lubot> <teward001> you're welcome.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, it isn't documented...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least not here https://lintian.debian.org/manual/section-2.4.html
<lubot> <teward001> yeah, lintian overrides aren't nicely documented
<lubot> <teward001> it's crap I learned from #debian-devel
<lubot> <teward001> back when I lurked there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [yeah, lintian overrides aren't nicely documented], Time to document them, chop chop
<wxl> speaking of which
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 it needs to be written at the Debian level
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *dumps a gallon of coffee on teward*
<lubot> <teward001> GO GO GO GO GO
<lubot> <teward001> THAT"S YOUR JOB NOOB
<wxl> how does one best deal with script-with-language-extension?
<lubot> <teward001> *shoves @tsimonq2 off the cliff into the Debian sea*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> how does one best deal with script-with-language-extension?], Remove the extension and add a shebang
<wxl> you're saying patch it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where are you seeing this?
<wxl> that compton fork
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The answer I gave was generic, would help to get the exact Lintian output
<wxl> W: compton: script-with-language-extension usr/bin/compton-convgen.py  
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh, yeah, my advice still applies
<wxl> but you do mean patching, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> quilt add the new file name and the existing file name, mv old new, quilt refresh
<wxl> and stuff like binary-without-manpage and desktop-entry-lacks-keywords-entry might be things to leave alone and not override so we don't forget to fix them right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Those are things to tell upstream to look at
<wxl> right right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or we ship ourselves
<wxl> testsuite-autopkgtest-missing too i'm sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> did you see what i said earlier about copyright?
<lubot> <teward001> testsuite-autopkgtest-missing also isn't a critical error i think, it's somewhat hand-waveable to some extent.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> did you see what i said earlier about copyright?], Unless the file is very very substantially rewritten, keep the old notice there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And thus the new license
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can say something like "modifications licensed under X by Foo Bar"
<wxl> well a general goal of the project is to refactor everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Season to taste
<wxl> the project = the new fork
<wxl> so chances are we're seeing some big rewrites
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, so determine whether most of the file is rewritten. Just because it's their goal doesn't mean they can automatically assume full copyright, unless they do in fact rewrite it
<wxl> WHOA
<wxl> example: src/compton.c 6727 sloc (old) v 1993 sloc (new)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ultimately it's a judgment call. Worst case scenario, it wouldn't hurt to check with someone on the AA team
<lubot> <HMollerCl> AmericanAirlines?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Archive Administrators :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Archive Admins are the people with the ultimate responsibility of accepting new packages into the archive, verifying copyright, and making sure the archive stays relatively sane
<wxl> there's a contributors list, so i guess i need to mess with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Release Team is similar although they don't process NEW queues and their focus is towards the release
<lubot> <teward001> and AA tries to help newish sponsors catch mistakes they make in reviews ;)
<wxl> oh jeeeez it seems that the preferred license for new files is mpl, too
<wxl> omg this is a freaking mess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll openly say that I think copyright in packaging is the single worst thing you have to do, hands down
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Even AAs hate it 😆
<wxl> HAH
<wxl> Compton is distributed under MIT license, as far as I (richardgv) know. See LICENSE for more info.
<wxl> that's from the "original" compton
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<wxl> cuz it's a fork of xcompmgr.dana
<wxl> itself a fork of xcompmgr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good luck wxl :P
<wxl> omg kill me freaking now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Most time I've spent on copyright for a package is probably... 6 or 7 hours?
<wxl> hmmmmm it does use spdx
<wxl> so should i make myself the maintainer?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh and don't forget to make sure each license is DFSG compatible
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope, Lubuntu Developers <lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless of course you think this should go into Debian
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In which case, yes
<wxl> oh right well i guess that's what i meant.. should we change it
<wxl> i think it should go into debian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER5b9bdef0b1f2: lxqt-sudo lintian override] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER5b9bdef0b1f2
<wxl> compton proper is deeeeeeeeeeeeeead
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, so set yourself as the maintainer and set me as an "Uploader"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please use my Debian address though
<wxl> that's a valid control key?
<wxl> vim's not highlighting it right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, Uploaders
<wxl> thx
<lubot> <teward001> *salts @tsimonq2*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2118
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Please file an ITS bug for compton: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/ch05.en.html#ps-guidelines
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can help if needed
<wxl> kk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Obviously we can upload this to Ubuntu first if we want this in before Feature Freeze, and then do a no-change sync before the release
<wxl> i need ppl testing first tho!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Up to you if you want this in for 19.10
<wxl> if worse comes to worst i'm gonna just push it i think
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise we can totally get this done completely in Debian and spend more time testing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you can successfully do this ITS, sort through existing compton bugs in Debian, and give me something sponsorable with no major issues, I'll advocate for you becoming a Debian Maintainer no questions asked
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Debian Maintainer is basically PPU but for Debian :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And DDs get to grant access
<wxl> i'm surprised it's that easy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've already keysigned
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Debian Maintainer is a lot more handwavey than Debian Developer, believe me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I trust your packaging ability enough to be able to trust you with an advocation if you can nail these Debian processes
<wxl> cool
<wxl> aw hell
<wxl> renaming the file makes the build fail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me guess, dh_missing/dh_install?
<wxl> i'll also mention this dude is all about the fancy. they're using meson to build
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oooo
<wxl> i was *SHOCKED* dh didn't blow up about it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So what's the build error? XD
<wxl> meson.build:69:0: ERROR: File bin/compton-convgen.py does not exist.
<wxl> i guess i can patch the build file, too
<wxl> yay that was easy
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any luck with any of these? https://wiki.debian.org/CopyrightReviewTools
<wxl> i'm not sure wh the manpages don't build
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're good if the licenses are standard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Of course, you have to check that out
<wxl> both the fork and regular old compton use asciidoc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The license?
<wxl> hm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How is asciidoc relevant?
<wxl> oh i'm sorry i changed subjects on you
<wxl> manpages aren't building
<lubot> <tsimonq2> First instinct is to add an override in debian/rules
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check out the debhelper scripts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just a makefile after all
<wxl> hm i don't think they're actually building
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What is being built by default, and is there an additional build flag you can add?
<wxl> it's just using `dh $@` ultimately
<wxl> OH
<wxl> meson.build sets it to false by efault
<wxl> (meson_options.txt i mean but i'm talking to myself)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't stop talking to yourself, you're obviously onto something here :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez go ahead and merge/upload/tag
<wxl> there's an echo in here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> i said that in there :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ? 😂
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will get it tomorrow if that is ok?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D33#729
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Accepted] Clean up Calamares settings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D33#729
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Before Thursday though please ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes absolutely!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice work!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks. It seemed to spiderweb :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: regarding https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30 will doing the `update` take care of importing what's in the archive or how does that work?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] added screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa1adac2a421: Replace comma with ;] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa1adac2a421
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2992151d593: Reword to make command line main version as the GUI way not installed anymore] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2992151d593
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2119
<guiverc> 19.10 daily has textual add wireless connection again?  is/was this expected?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: cuz if you mean manually forcing an update on lubuntu-meta it was last updated an hour ago and it seems to be set to update every ~5h.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: and if you don't mean that but you mean running ./update i'm also baffled because i ran it before i did my last commit.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the only difference that exists is a slight difference in the target distribution (it's not UNRELEASED), which i remember.. that's likely my bad. hans' diff fixes that, actually.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: the only difference that exists is a slight difference in the t …], Bingo. Don't do that. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: figure out fcitx language support] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113#2121
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I didn't understand your comment on D17
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I create a new diff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have a copy of the .xml file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, ack on testing the lxqt-globalkeys from ppa. Tonight.
<wxl[m]> @The_LoudSpeaker that should work. New repo, copy xml over, dch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Edited shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: when will be screengrab in the iso? We will need to change the sortcut for it.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: eoan, not UNRELEASED
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oops!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 1 min.
<wxl> @HMollerCl: i'll make sure it's in tomorrow's
<lubot> <aptghetto> And version
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> that too
<wxl> should be 19.10.4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> D34 you are talking about?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> done.
<wxl> you mispelled shortcuts :)
<wxl> and your email is wrong
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand i did like your explanation of the shortcut changes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> is there sarcasm hidden here?
<wxl> no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Actually just checked, A star for window tilling is missing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how do I change that?
<wxl> all i see is "Modified shortsuts."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> dch changes only debian changelog. I want to change the summary of D34.
<wxl> you can edit that in the interface
<wxl> or `arc` has some way to do that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> all i see is "Modified shortsuts."], "verbose is good. unnecessary is not." - wxl. Circa, 2019
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you can edit that in the interface], ack.
<wxl> right, though you could say something like:
<wxl>  * Modified shortcuts to not use Super key so as not to conflict with Lubuntu's use of it in lxqt-globalkeys.
<wxl>  * Removed shortcuts that could be handled by lxqt-globalkeys.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker ["verbose is good. unnecessary is not." - wxl. Circa, 2019], tsimonq2 -vvvvvvvvvv &
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I wrote simillar thing in D18. Both are connected so I thought only one was enough?
<wxl>  * Removed non-functional shortcuts that were commented out.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [tsimonq2 -vvvvvvvvvv &], `strace $(pidof tsimonq2)`  :P
<wxl> is D18 lubuntu-default-settings?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [sudo strace -p $(pidof tsimonq2)  :P], Are you the guy that sudo failures go to? :P
<wxl> oh and one more bullet point:
<wxl>  * Removed shortcuts not relevant to LXQt releases.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oops!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> just sent it in.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> want me do it again?
<wxl> you can update it
<wxl> so four bullet points, basically.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> shit email id again wronmg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so four bullet points, basically.], haa. doing again.
<wxl> probably because you didn't follow the packaging requirements
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> probably because you didn't follow the packaging requirements], I did.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> will do again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [shit email id again wronmg], !language
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Are you the guy that sudo failures go to? :P], sometimes.
<lubot> <teward001> other times they go to "That Guy Down Below in Hell"
<lubot> <teward001> ;)
<lubot> <teward001> and other times to Santa 😜
<lubot> <lynorian> is the other screenshot tool making it in?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> is D18 lubuntu-default-settings?], D18 is lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <lynorian> Because I will need to rewrite screenshot and stuff
<lubot> <lynorian> also lubuntu-default settings might need a new keybind for new screenshot tool for printscreen to work with that
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker and that's why whatever you put there doesn't count for lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> re: email
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> re: email], Haa this time I double checked. email is correct.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL754c466d33e9: Add enjoy new upgrade to last sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL754c466d33e9
<wxl> For Debian tools:
<wxl>     Add the following to $HOME/.bashrc:
<wxl>         export DEBFULLNAME="your full name"
<wxl>         export DEBMAIL="your email address"
<wxl>         export EMAIL="your email address"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [is the other screenshot tool making it in?], That's what wxl is compromising for tomorrow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [also lubuntu-default settings might need a new keybind for new screenshot tool f …], Yes
<wxl> or rather lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or rather lxqt-globalkeys], +1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL194d8395ee1e: Add which tab to change to update] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL194d8395ee1e
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [is the other screenshot tool making it in?], Which task?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL598a70d904fa: Reword close bullet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL598a70d904fa
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 what are your thoughts on the lintian issues in D33 ?
<wxl> kc2bez: def. need a python3 depend
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Which task?], this task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and this diff https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] added screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30
<kc2bez> Right, but what about the other items?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which items?
<wxl> not-binnmuable-all-depends-any isn't in documented tags????
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [and this diff https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30], Thanks! Subscribing now.
<kc2bez> Sorry Hans that was for wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D30], is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez jaja, ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oops! I am already subscribed.
<wxl> closest i can find is https://lintian.debian.org/tags/maybe-not-arch-all-binnmuable.html
<wxl> but that's experimental/pedantic, not an error
<wxl> ignore testsuite-autopkgtest-missing
<wxl> like just leave it
<wxl> same with binary-without-manpage
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl https://lintian.debian.org/tags/not-binnmuable-all-depends-any.html @kc2bez
<wxl> oh i was looking at emitted tags bag
<wxl> s/bag/bah/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez @teward001 gave me the power to for binary override
<wxl> looks like any and all are right there
<wxl> looks like >= is what you need instead of =
<wxl> Depends: calamares-settings-ubuntu-common (>= ${binary:Version}),
<wxl> that
<kc2bez> Ah, gotcha. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whoops.
<wxl> if only our resident debian developer had done the work on that, they would have caught the problem
<wxl> also why does our desktop entry have a shebang? that seems weird
<kc2bez> I can pull a page out of @teward001 's book and blame  @tsimonq2 ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> you can override desktop-command-not-in-package
<kc2bez> Well, our desktop entry is kind of weird. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hacky, yes
<kc2bez> Effective though
<wxl> uses-dpkg-database-directly: ask the author of calamares-logs-helper whose documentation is most certainly lacking..
<wxl> extended-description-is-probably-too-short
<wxl> you can figure that out
<wxl> executable-not-elf-or-script: tsimonq2 probably chmod +x'd
<wxl> and that covers everything
<wxl> any questions?
<kc2bez> Probably but that will do for now. 
<wxl> whren you figure out that weird script, you can write a manpage for it if you're really cool XD
<wxl> i about pulled my hair out last night trying to get asciidoc to behave
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you can override desktop-command-not-in-package], @kc2bez that need @teward001 trick:  In /debian create a file called <package>.linitian-overrides
<lubot> <HMollerCl> look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/browse/master/debian/lubuntu-update-notifier.lintian-overrides
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @HMollerCl I will work on it in a bit.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Have you looked into whether we already have a GUI to do update notifications for release upgrades or if we can integrate that into your new GUI, if necessary?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just want to make it look smooth
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl Have you looked into whether we already have a GUI to do update notif …], I have heard there is one, but haven't tried
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Release-upgrader-qt apparently is his name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt iirc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's really really genetic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *generic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It just shows a monospace font copy of the release notes that are on the Ubuntu wiki
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I definitely think we can improve this experience
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is this something you could look into before 20.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It would run the same do-release-upgrade etc. scripts in the background as the normal one does, because there are special hooks and flags they stuff in there to make upgrades smooth and we can't discard those, but at least try to style it and make it our release notes etc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mmm, I'm not sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> At least this year I don't have time for it. Not sure if the first 3 months of the next one I will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's okay
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-20
<kc2bez> wxl: I can't find where automirror.conf and module.desc are made +x
<wxl> pull the repo down and check the mode
<wxl> https://medium.com/@tahteche/how-git-treats-changes-in-file-permissions-f71874ca239d
<kc2bez> So my filemode is set to true
<wxl> yeah so definitely toggle that
<kc2bez> dumb noob question: what will that mess up?
<kc2bez> Or will it just show the files with the permissions set from git?
<wxl> good questions XD
<wxl> i'm not sure tbh
<kc2bez> :D
<wxl> if it were me, i'd just `chmod -x` the files and push it
<wxl> leaving filemode as true
<wxl> the files = those two files
<kc2bez> I will try that.
<kc2bez> Here is where I am at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/232YCmg2sy/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after fixing lintian and pep8 here is the new ppa for lubuntu-update-notifier sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <N0um3n0> added to my system
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please test the new .desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's under preferences
<lubot> <HMollerCl> triggers cache update + full upgrade
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [triggers cache update + full upgrade], I tried it, it works ok
<kc2bez> Not sure where to go from here wxl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9QXGJcMSqy/
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Well, where do you want to start? :)
<kc2bez> With you writing a manpage XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> Other than that pick a spot.
<tsimonq2> First off, throw out everything starting with N:
<kc2bez> I did that. 
<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nNN7mWN4bG/
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> Easy ones:
<tsimonq2> I: calamares-settings-ubuntu source: testsuite-autopkgtest-missing - override.
<kc2bez> got it
<tsimonq2> See https://lintian.debian.org/tags/desktop-entry-lacks-keywords-entry.html - our custom .desktop file needs a Keywords entry.
<tsimonq2> The two executable-not-elf-or-script lines just need chmod -x ran on both of those files.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez for manpages if you have —help and —version, you can try help2man
 * tsimonq2 punts binary-without-manpage at wxl for not writing a manpage with his script XD
<tsimonq2> Oh and same with uses-dpkg-database-directly O_O
<kc2bez> I tried the chmod -x
<tsimonq2> Interesting. Did that not work?
<kc2bez> correct
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kcb
<tsimonq2> Fun one.
<kc2bez> it didn't work
<kc2bez> not really XD
<tsimonq2> If you are using debhelper to build your package, running dh_fixperms will often correct this problem for you.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> Never done it, but Lintian is trustworthy.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez desktop entry lack keywords, you can add somethin like Keywords=upgrade;update to your .desktop
<kc2bez> I think I can fix the easy ones. Let me do that, brb.
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
<kc2bez> Awesome. My override on the testsuite isn't working.
<wxl[m]> That's not my script dorko! 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Waaat?
<kc2bez> Keywords are fixed up but I can't get the testsuite override to stick and then we still have the executable stuff.
<wxl[m]> <tsimonq2 "punts binary-without-manpage at "> That's you dude
<wxl> do we want to leave the testsuite override to remind us to maybe add that later?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe0abe8acff8: Add crit temperture] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe0abe8acff8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa6dbf968e8fd: Move sensors with paragraph to custom settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa6dbf968e8fd
<kc2bez> I gotta get some shuteye here soon, what should I do?
<wxl> KEEP WORKING
<wxl> what else is left?
<kc2bez> executable fun and testsuite
<wxl> i would just ignore the testsuite
<kc2bez> Got it
<wxl> calamares-logs-helper stuff leave to @tsimonq2 
<kc2bez> Was planning to XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ???
<wxl> push everything you got
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You wrote the thing
<wxl> i did not
<wxl> that's what i said before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who did?
<kc2bez> Wasn't me
<wxl> you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh, no
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS88e201e0c82eda4438f78ad949b25a43409556a2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh what.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bahh
 * wxl pats @tsimonq2 on the back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go go go go Dan :D
<wxl> have fun with that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/browse/master/debian/source/lintian-overrides maybe that helpS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Send the code to the mothership!
<kc2bez> Alright I will arc diff this baby
<wxl> git update-index --chmod=-x
<wxl> ????
<wxl> git update-index --add --chmod=-x test-file
<wxl> that i mean
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALafa7889220bb: Minor Leave reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALafa7889220bb
<wxl> git ls-files should show the mode
<kc2bez> Ah hang on. I just sent it.
<wxl> sorry `git ls-files --stage`
<wxl> they all seem to have the same mode
<wxl> oh
<wxl> the Makefile makes all desktops executable
<wxl> wtf
<kc2bez> ugh
<kc2bez> that is why I can't change it. 
<wxl> just delete that and you'll be fine :)
<kc2bez> delete the makefile ?!
<wxl> no delete the chmod line
<kc2bez> oh already pushed it.
<wxl> you can update
<wxl> there's also a 755 chmod in debian/rules
<kc2bez> what about the main.py ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ac92b35c113: Style leave options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ac92b35c113
<wxl> well i guess we could specifically target that
<wxl> instead of the wildcard
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa71802df1a41: Add Lock screen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa71802df1a41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING91c63c6d5f48: added screengrab] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING91c63c6d5f48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29051d988cde: Make quicklaunch one word] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29051d988cde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGd6cbdd754823: remove fcitx-ui-qimpanel. resolves T64] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGd6cbdd754823
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGf4cad29742bf: fixing target distro] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGf4cad29742bf
<kc2bez> I headed off to bed wxl
<wxl> oh did you want me to figure that all out?
<kc2bez> No
<kc2bez> I didn't mean it that way.
<wxl> nor did i :)
<kc2bez> :) I appreciate the help.
<wxl> ping me if you need anything else
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. Thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl how about that ITS bug for compton?
<wxl> getting there
<wxl> i'm trying to figure out why the target distro when update is running in lubuntu-meta always ends up UNRELEASED
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've done https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=927231 - feel free to use it as a reference
<lubot> <tsimonq2> germinate-update-metapackage
<wxl> i know that
<wxl> the instructions to `dch -r` is useful... but if you just save, since the temporary file hasn't changed, it will not save the change
<wxl> that's how lubuntu-meta got out of sync (it was UNRELEASED versus eoan)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exactly
<wxl> i wonder if `dch -r ""` would do the trick
<wxl> that's it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING5deac3c8124f: update README] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING5deac3c8124f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Keep up the great work everyone, seriously I'm really happy to see the progress being made :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84#2130
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I drop D17? Can't find a option there.
<guiverc2> wxl fyi: i've finished testing on t96 for devices I can think of
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23083339/how-to-reject-delete-close-a-phabricator-patch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2132
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23083339/how-to-rejec …], Done.
<wxl> ^^^^^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T59: fix keyboard shortcuts  3]   15wxl (Walter Lapchynski)  com …], Umm. About that. I started my vm to do it but then I lad yo leave for some reason. My system is still running since last 5 hours and I am not in my room. Remember last time(when talking about T99) I said I had an idea. I gotta test th
<lubot> at and also your ppa. Will do tonight. But not for another 2 hours. So someone please test it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: Clean up calamares settings] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107#2134
<lubot> <HMollerCl> screengrab landed, I will do the .desktop to hide lximage screenshot. Will @The_LoudSpeaker change the shortcut?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [screengrab landed, I will do the .desktop to hide lximage screenshot. Will @The_ …], yup!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> will do. will add it to D18
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> whats the command again?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just need to change "lximage-qt -s" for "screengrab"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> noted.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> type screengrab —help if you want more combination, like ctrl+print
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for only active window
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. Actually busy tonight with microsoft codefundo. will surely do it first thing tommorow morning.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88dda8cd543a: Update old Progress.md file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88dda8cd543a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb43c9333a2f0: Add status for appendix F] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb43c9333a2f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL298f2b6519ee: Update 4.3 in progress.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL298f2b6519ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d356c034830: Rewrite how to launch software sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d356c034830
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL676bc1b874b8: Remove : from end of line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL676bc1b874b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4769923b7d6a: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4769923b7d6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c74c2695a54: Move info on packages to previous paragraphs and provide a few examples] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c74c2695a54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] bjlockie (James) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc37b70fc21bf: Style Version and liscense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc37b70fc21bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0be36efbfcd: Style search] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0be36efbfcd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac06d1b040d2: merge search box functionality in the same search box] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac06d1b040d2
<kc2bez> wxl: I changed the d/rules to your suggestion and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c2Ssnh3Jbp/  I even tried to remove the `-R` and still received the same thing.
<wxl[m]> Oh God 
<kc2bez> I'm just Dan.
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <teward001> *drops capsaicin on @tsimonq2*
<wxl[m]> Oh actually that's not bad
<wxl[m]> I got an idea
<kc2bez> Cool
<wxl[m]> Leave it as it was originally but then chmod 644 the two offending files
<wxl[m]> Make sense? 
<kc2bez> I can give it whirl.
<wxl[m]> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html#permissions-and-owners
<wxl[m]> The issue you see is the directory permissions
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2138
<kc2bez> I think we got it now wxl http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X48yRF2Ncp/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ccfbacb435e: Add panel battery screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ccfbacb435e
<wxl> @kc2bez: according to https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debian-rules-sets-dpkg-architecture-variable.html you can replace the assignment of DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH with include /usr/share/dpkg/architecture.mk
<wxl> @kc2bez: according to https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debian-rules-sets-dpkg-architecture-variable.html you can replace the assignment of DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH with include /usr/share/dpkg/architecture.mk
<wxl> oops sorry about that
<kc2bez> :)
<kc2bez> Ok. I will give it a look. 
<wxl> alternately use ?= instead of =
<wxl> that actually might be better
<wxl> the mk snippet is from dpkg-architecture and its manpage says:
<wxl> The environment variables set by dpkg-architecture are passed to debian/rules as make variables (see make documentation). However, you should not rely on them, as this breaks manual invocation of the script.
<wxl> confusingly the same manpage also says:
<wxl> Note that you can also rely on an external Makefile snippet to properly set all the variables that dpkg-architecture can provide
<wxl> so i don't know
<wxl> it seems to me using the snippet is less breaky
<kc2bez> Hmm
<wxl> my thinking is that the snippet shouldn't change and if it does, the reference to it won't change
<wxl> but variables and how dpkg-architecture works MIGHT change
<tsimonq2> Hello folks.
<tsimonq2> Ship holding up while I've been gone? :)
<lubot> <lynorian> yes
<wxl> i think overall we've done pretty well
<tsimonq2> Do we have someone on that new Featherpad release?
<wxl> you back in action?
<tsimonq2> Yes I am
<wxl> could you go test the lxqt-globalkeys in my ppa?
<wxl> if that works i'm going to get that in and finally call raman's shortcut work done
<wxl> i'd *REALLY* like to get that out of the way as he still has xscreensaver (which i think he said he's done a bunch of work on already)
<wxl> the other thing is i'd like to see your tests on the compton fork
<wxl> that would help me a lot
<wxl> i might be able to do featherpad if no one else jumps
<tsimonq2> What kind of tests do you want to see for both?
<wxl> lxqt-globalkeys: make sure configs in our xdg dirs work
<wxl> compton: ensure it's not any worse than the old compton XD it might be good to check effects on both and see what impacts there is on system resources
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I actually tried applying the upstream patch for xdg-config on lxqt-globalkeys. Hand edited the three files. But debuild fails :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> says there is fuzz
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but quilt refresh has it clean
<wxl> there's like a line that needs to be removed or something
<wxl> i can't remember
<wxl> you can grab the deb file and unpack it and look at my patches
<wxl> but i mean honestly you don't have to bother with all that :)
<wxl> (i did the work for you)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that's what I didn't want to happen.
<wxl> oh don't worry about it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I wanted to patch it myself coz when I did it for T99, I thought I could do for this also.
<wxl> dealing with patches can suck :/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but lite now that you have done.
<wxl> especially when there's things that don't line up
<wxl> and man, if it's a big patch.... that's hell on earth
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am just spinning my vm back. testing the ppa.
<wxl> there you go. you can spend your time on other things :)
<wxl> (xscreensaver!)
<kc2bez> wxl: I thought it might be best to at least be consistent so I looked at Trojita's d/rules aka I opted for `?=`
<kc2bez> Here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBsDmCXYGW/
<tsimonq2> I understand this is typically very bad advice but Thursday is Feature Freeze. Let's throw in whatever features we can right now and then polish before release. If a spot check works, get it in the archive. :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> where does the config file go? /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/ right?
<wxl> kc2bez: ah well that's PROBABLY not my doing. i think i stole initial packaging XD
<wxl> that looks great! ship it!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you're saying push compton through???
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker look at $XDG_DATA_DIRS but that sounds right
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes. If it doesn't crash and burn and it doesn't cause a noticable regression, get it in.
<wxl> okie dokie
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-21
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: That didn't work I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I pasted the file at the above location and still even after reboot, the win+Fx didn't change desktop
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2139
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Dude, I'm really impressed.
<tsimonq2> Seriously, great work.
<kc2bez> @aptghetto had a hand too.
<tsimonq2> Also to wxl and @aptghetto, nice job :)
<kc2bez> I couldn't have done it without y'all.
<tsimonq2> <3
<tsimonq2> I think it's ready for upload.
<tsimonq2> wxl?
<tsimonq2> The other thing I want to keep nagging wxl about is that ITS bug since the process takes 28 days. :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I made changes to include screengrab instead of it's predecessor, rebooted. then pressed PrtSc button and screengrab worked. But the problem with Win+Fx keys remains persistent on my vms. someone check it, should have been gone.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I lost the files I used to create D18 last time. How do I update it to include screengrab?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl's PPA works fine for me. except for the windows+Num/Fx issue. (seems something else)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84#2142
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, I lost the files I used to create D18 last time. How do I update it to inc …], Done.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximag …], @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, it is strange that lximage-qt wasn't there before...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It was.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa ok, I didn't saw it in the diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I downloaded raw diff. Edited it. And then uploaded it again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [wxl's PPA works fine for me. except for the windows+Num/Fx issue. (seems somethi …], Ohh! I got it. Why Super+Fx didn't work as expected. One has to test D34 and D18 together, only then they work well.
<tsimonq2> wxl, @The_LoudSpeaker: lxqt-globalkeys> The XDG change has been merged upstream, I hope that's still the route we're going here?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2144
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] bjlockie (James) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2145
<tsimonq2> My test plan is foolproof: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] [WIP] Add more content to the Contributing Guide: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER0cea66a271e1: added lp bug number] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER0cea66a271e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2146
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: with that T98 should be closed, and T97 too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so lubuntu-update-notifier should be ready
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] bjlockie (James) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2147
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERe7bf7ca4af21: fix long line] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERe7bf7ca4af21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcdd1535f173f: [WIP] Add more content to the Contributing Guide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcdd1535f173f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER2fc04fbdbcd7: remove unused files] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER2fc04fbdbcd7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERc0ec597d94bc: remove unused files] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERc0ec597d94bc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D36 wxl, @tsimonq2 hide lximage-qt screenshot .desktop
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added lximage-qt-screenshot.desktop with NoDisplay=true so it does not appear because we changed screenshot program to screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D36
<wxl> anyone still awake?
<lubot> <lynorian> yes
<wxl> oh hai :)
<wxl> i missed all the fun earlier, eh?
<lubot> <lynorian> fun?
<wxl> oh wellthere was a lot of activity at least
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGScd7fa92d1541: Clean up Calamares settings.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGScd7fa92d1541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Make lubuntu-update-notifier PEP-8 compliant] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2159
<wxl> @Guephren did you see my note about the suspend button?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2161
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2162
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING41fe87f28142: Add XDG support.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING41fe87f28142
<wxl> well didn't get to featherpad. if anyone wants to jump on that, more power to you.
<Locutusofborg> hello, I worked on nm-tray, and tried to sync/merge with Debian
<Locutusofborg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/10427332/+listing-archive-extra
<Locutusofborg> I had to introduce a delta with breaks/replaces because the existing Debian package is split into two binaries
<Locutusofborg> testing/feedbacks are appreciated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2> wxl, @The_LoudSpeaker: lxqt-globalkeys [<tsimonq2> wxl, @The_LoudSpeaker: lxqt-globalkeys> The XDG change has been merge …], Umm. Mostly not. Coz it's been 15 days I asked upstream for a new release but they haven't responded and they had said that it would be difficult before freeze so we are taking the upstream pa
<lubot> tch and applying it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Umm. Mostly not. Coz it's been 15 days I asked upstream for a new release but th …], ETA on that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We have wxl's PPA with the patch. Just needs to be merged using another diff. wxl: since you patched it, will you create a diff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> After that, just landing D18 and D34 will close T59
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh wait, wxl merged it already.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will just edit the changelog to D18 and then it would be done.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait, since patch is merged for xdg, we don't even need D18, shouldn't the config file go to rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGS ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Wait, since patch is merged for xdg, we don't even need D18, shouldn't the confi …], Bingo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thus why I asked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And it's a native package, so no quilt patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Bingo], *Me such a tubelight*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [And it's a native package, so no quilt patch], Ack.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Glad you figured out the answer through your own methods though :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Edited shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @HMollerCl now this includes screengrab.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for the grub theme, I have to add some files to rDEFAULTSETTINGs. Should I wait untill D34 is landed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Locutusofborg nm-tray 0.4.3 is already in 19.10
<Locutusofborg> There is a version in Debian, we can sync nm-tray and leave the packaging to the Debian maintainer
<Locutusofborg> it seems to be better than the Ubuntu one
<Locutusofborg> less warnings, network-manager integration
<Locutusofborg> package split in two
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, and debian has already 0.4.3? Last time I look into it it has only 0.4.2
<Locutusofborg> it has it, yes
<Locutusofborg> and my ppa has the merge
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: wxl teward Looks like we are having some infra issues
<teward> issues how
<kc2bez> phab is down as is lubot and lugito
<teward> tsimonq2: host box is down apparently
<teward> E:CannotReach
<teward> did DO fubar it again
<wxl[m]> Don't you mean Altispeed? 
<kc2bez> $HOSTING_PROVIDER
<lynorian> yes even the manual is down
<kc2bez> If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: infra infra infra infra infra infra
<wxl> infra should be in 2 hr sez @tsimonq2 
<wxl> he broke it as usual
<lynorian> back now
<wxl> finally
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6af8d960b82d: Remove two spaces] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6af8d960b82d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40301efaf0d8: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40301efaf0d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f5977225fa6: Add window settings fade in out settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f5977225fa6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL339fe8d9c7a7: Fix list of things that can have opacity changed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL339fe8d9c7a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf29e34ceff80: Add do not let dimness adjust checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf29e34ceff80
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: i just accepted the D34. would like tsimonq2's sign off and then i'll get it done.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: it would be nice if we could get the xscreensaver bit done!
<kc2bez> I don't think the bridge is up yet wxl 
<wxl> aw heck
<wxl> looks like the bridge is supposed to be up
<wxl> i can see my messages on irc going through there
<wxl> however i see messages coming in through telegram that aren't getting relayed
<kc2bez> I just bridged it for you I think. 
<wxl> whoa buncha chatter i missed
<wxl> gonna try a teleirc restart
<wxl> oh wait i guess teward did
<teward> wxl: i'm in the process of systemdifying things too
<teward> so patience
<wxl> ok so i'm going to type here but watch telegram on my phone hah this is ridiculous
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [What specifically are you referring to?], D34. I added globalkeyshortcuts.conf in it. But same file (not modified one) is present in rGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING and we should delete it from there first. Before landing D34. D34 deals with rDEFAULTSETTINGS
<lubot> <teward001> i see messages here now lol
<teward> and here
<teward> i think it's working
<teward> unrelated...
<teward> @tsimonq2 teleirc is SystemD-ified too
<teward> :P
<wxl> finally
<kc2bez> \o/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Eureka!
<wxl> ok so re: backlog on shortcuts, ya'll understand what's up?
<lubot> <teward001> so NOW
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry everyone. Server went down due to internal accounting issues.
<lubot> <teward001> when we have an infra reboot, TeleIRC and Lugito will autostart too
<lubot> <teward001> so now NOTHING is manual-start out of the critical infra
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [so now NOTHING is manual-start out of the critical infra], Notes?
<kc2bez> Awesome @teward001
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's manual start
<wxl> "internal accounting issues" HAHAHAHA
<lubot> <teward001> ... we ahve a notes system?
<lubot> <teward001> since when?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [... we ahve a notes system?], CodiMD
<lubot> <teward001> and why do you not tell me crap
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DUDE SERIOUSLY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I told you this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lubot> <teward001> while I was drunk yes you did
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 scroll up and check ploxx.
 * kc2bez slaps @teward with a trout. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: D34. I added globalkeyshortcuts.conf in it. But same file (not modified one) is present in rGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING and we should delete it from there first. Before landing D34. D34 deals with rDEFAULTSETTINGS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be AFK until about 9 Central tonight
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [wxl: D34. I added globalkeyshortcuts.conf in it. But same file (not modified one …], If we do reverse of this, I fear the file which we put through D34 will get deleted later.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: please go check what's waiting to be reviewed first
<wxl> @tsimonq2: namely D36 and D34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85#2165
<wxl> is there anyone out there who wants to make a little freaking icon? i've never heard back from @Guephren on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] create suspend button for sddm theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what do you think about making our archiver Arqiver? see https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#2108
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] fix archiver: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#2108
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker that didn't solve my issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does anyone else have problem with meta key after lxqt-globalkeyshortcut update? wxl?
<wxl> let me get an iso going
<wxl> it's specifically with meta for menu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for menu and launcher
<wxl> what's launcher again?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think he means pcmanfm-qt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> launcher meta+r
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or alt+f2
<wxl> neither meta+r or alt+f2 works?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pcmanfm-qt meta+e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but meta+e works ok for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> neither meta+r or alt+f2 works?], neither
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually, I can write with meta pressed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (except the "e" which launches pcmanfm-qt)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I don't know if it happens in a clean iso
<lubot> <kc2bez> What happens if you delete or disable the meta +e one. Does meta +r work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't disable...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at leats not through gui
<lubot> <kc2bez> Double click the radio box.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should disable it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> neither meta+r, meta+e or super_l works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (meta+r as expected because disable)
<wxl> so new iso
<wxl> in a vm
<wxl> super_l works
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> D34 has those lines in the file. Lines 149 and 169 on the diff. But now I see it. I guess runner's command should be changed?
<wxl> alt f2 works
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am waiting for my iso to zsync.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> super_l works], Super+r ?
<wxl> the super combos aren't working but that may be a virtualbox problem
<wxl> oh they're not defined
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or maybe it's due to that old config file I am talking about.
<lubot> <Guephren> @wxl [<wxl> @Guephren did you see my note about the suspend button?], I am like a ghost comet. … On a more serious note, I apologise for being absent here. I'll try to get to it today, have to install Inkscape first.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh they're not defined], What?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] bjlockie (James) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2168
<wxl> this is /etc/xdg/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZCNBZ9NJq9/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: mmmm If I restart lxqt-launcher, meta+r works.....
<wxl> this is ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQZy5P8Nq3/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe is the order in which they shoudl start?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and, my ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf  is duplicating entries...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] bjlockie (James) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2169
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> this is ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ …], This will get replaced once D34 lands. It's created from the global files. While testing now, you just downloaded and replaced global file I guess.
<wxl> i haven't yet
<wxl> i thought the issue was with my patch more than anything else
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I have everything working. had to restart panel and restart lxqt-runner
<wxl> ah good
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [and, my ~/.config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf  is duplicating entries...], Same thing happened with me today morning. Do a thing, change the global files so they represent what's in D34. Then create a new user. Check it's local file once.
<kc2bez> lxqt-runner is a weird one since the shortcut key for that is mapped inside the application as well as globalkeys.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Unfortunately I can't help rn coz have cold + on bed + 2.16 am + i deleted my vms this afternoon.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> lxqt-runner is a weird one since the shortcut key for that is mapped in …], Yeah I tried to map all from globalkeys but that doesn't work. See some media keys.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Same thing happened with me today morning. Do a thing, change the global files s …], @HMollerCl you tried this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> lxqt-runner is a weird one since the shortcut key for that is mapped in …], menu to..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl you tried this?], no, as soon as I have some time I will.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let me know when you do.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will create new vms tomorrow when I have time.
<wxl> @Guephren thank you thank you thank you
<lubot> <Guephren> It's killing me though.
<wxl> oh?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17ce53e277c5: Inline screenshots and move change password tab to a more useful stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17ce53e277c5
<lubot> <teward001> yay lugito works :D
<lubot> <teward001> *dances around like a crazy*
<lubot> <teward001> and so is the bot, so i'm happy about that.  no more manual service restarting, eh, @tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> you must hbe happy about that
<wxl> he doesn't give a hoot
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> he's the one who wanted me to systemd things xD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb43e735b2db: Replace or with /] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb43e735b2db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13f84dd47cf3: Fix heading for how to quit power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13f84dd47cf3
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 you're awesome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T111: create suspend button for sddm theme] Guephren (Fernando) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111#2176
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14154e575e05: Add Enable this display checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14154e575e05
<lubot> <Guephren> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T111: create suspend button for sddm theme  3]   15Guephren (Fer …], Alright, Lugito said something about me. Says I've made a comment? I suppose that's not what's needed… so, commit? How to? (Sorry, this is not my area of expertise).
<wxl> the bot keeps us updated on what happens
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc58eda63549f: Reword names of screen senetence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc58eda63549f
<wxl> so the question is this: do you want to go through the somewhat laborious process of getting this added to the repositories (which will be of use later) or do you want me to do it?
<wxl> @Guephren ^
<lubot> <Guephren> Depends on what would be more useful in the long run. For quickness I could send you the file (if what you see in the comment is alright).
<wxl> i think in the long run, it would be good to know the process
<wxl> then you can make changes as needed on your own time
<wxl> but
<wxl> quicker is probably better
<wxl> you SHOULD be able to upload it, or at least make a paste of the xml
<wxl> hm
<wxl> actually
<wxl> it doesn't seem like we're saving the svg's in the repository.. hmm
<lynorian> not sure that is the best choice long term
<wxl> i know there's a certain reason to keep those hidden but it's a real PITA on the other hand
<lubot> <Guephren> *Is lost*
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> just paste the svg xml
<lubot> <Guephren> Mmm… ok. Where to?
<wxl> just as a comment there
<wxl> if you want to get fancy you can make a paste on phabricator and then reference it
<wxl>  1. go to https://phab.lubuntu.me/paste/
<wxl>  2. click create paste
<wxl>  3. paste and save
<wxl>  4. note the number of the paste (it will be P34)
<wxl>  5. go to https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] create suspend button for sddm theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111
<wxl>  6. make a new comment with {P34} and save it
<lubot> <Guephren> That is the strangest process I've heard of, haha! :p Just let see how I can grab the xml off from Inkscape.
<wxl> no need
<wxl> just load up the file in a text editor and copy/paste
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T111: create suspend button for sddm theme] Guephren (Fernando) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111#2178
<wxl> danke
<lubot> <Guephren> There. … Gotta say, this is the weirdest way I've ever shared an image.
<wxl> but a very reasonable and portable one
<lubot> <Guephren> That's true.
<guiverc> fyi: i just noted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1841000 in #ubuntu-bugs-announce, 
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1841000 in sddm (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/sddm:6:qt_message_fatal:QMessageLogger::fatal:SDDM::Display::start:SDDM::Seat::createDisplay:SDDM::Seat::Seat" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 [because I made SystemD units that work lol?  xD], You keep track of our systems and make sure it stays working. That's awesome. It isn't always about the complexity.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERca21971114f2: fix changelog unreleased to eoan] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERca21971114f2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^^ already fixed e-mail
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, fixed e-mail on https://phab.lubuntu.me/D36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added lximage-qt-screenshot.desktop with NoDisplay=true so it does not appear because we changed screenshot program to screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D36
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-update-notifier is ready
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 {
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [lubuntu-update-notifier is ready], 👍
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [lubuntu-update-notifier is ready], Good ;)
<wxl> @kc2bez: @teward001's official title is Simon Quigley's Janitorial Assistant XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well, that can be a daunting task XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2179
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [wasn't that hard.], I couldn't systemd my znc. So.. it is a bit hard.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: @teward001's official title is Simon Quigley's Janitorial Assista …], Ewwww. He deserves better.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [You keep track of our systems and make sure it stays working. That's awesome. It …], well, that's part of the job of being hired as such :P
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: @teward001's official title is Simon Quigley's Janitorial Assista …], no you mean "The Cleaner" - and i mean that generally jot because of Simon lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> @teward001 [well, that's part of the job of being hired as such :P], hired or not, it is still appreciated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, anybody interested in seeing the blockchain app I made? It applies blockchain to the process of voting.
<wxl> no, no one wants to see your hard work. and certainly you won't find anyone here interested in blockchains.
<wxl> [/sarcasm]
<wxl> just paste it already :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's a video.
<wxl> @teward001 he's got you doing bodies now, too, huh?
<wxl> …and ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<reply to image>], ^ I doubt you will be able to see this in irc.
<wxl> dumb
 * wxl throws teleirc into a firey blaze
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://t.me/ldevel2019/74087
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this link works?
<wxl> nope
 * wxl throws telegram into a nuclear meltdown
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://youtu.be/x2f4ZbLE4Zg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ This will.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I saw "Electron blockchain" and wanted to blow up the internet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *blames @teward001 for dumb bridge* XD
<wxl> electron or election?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Election
<wxl> X''''''''''''''''''''''''D no that's definitely @tsimonq2's fault
<wxl> phew electron is meh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's an app proposed to improve election process in our country.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> phew electron is meh], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I like the other electron tho. Never allows me to determine it's position and speed accurately together.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hope someone gets it. ^
<wxl> XD
<wxl> i like topological superconductivity, too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't dug so far. Just started Quantum mechanics II this sem so probably soon.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Read a bit of Quantum field theory a couple of days ago. Daamnn!! Ggwp!
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i'm good to go on the shortcuts right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS57756891d134: Added lximage-qt-screenshot.desktop with NoDisplay=true so it does not appear…] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS57756891d134
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i'm good to go on the shortcuts right?], I am still not sure. I think wait. I will remove earlier file in a while.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker come onnnnnnn man
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I might seem over cautious but wait 1/2 please.
<wxl> i will take that to mean ½s
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we anyway have to remove that unnecessary file someday. better if we do it beforre putting our own. i think.
<wxl> agreed
<wxl> but you're taking too looooong
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> aslo I should create a new patch right? for removing that file?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> but you're taking too looooong], CLoning rn. 5 mins
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 5 mins to clone or 5 mins to rm the file?
<lubot> * tsimonq2 runs
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> doesn't build says there's fuzz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I ran quilt refresh
<wxl> oops
<wxl> what you talking about? let's see your patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P35
<wxl> --lang diff
<wxl> fyi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what?
<wxl> cat debian/patches/your/patch | arc paste --lang diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P36
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> that seems... unlikely
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what should I do?
<wxl> did you look at the patch?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. it looked empty?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> Nothing in patch remove-conf.patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah why? I had done quilt new patch and then removed the file.
<wxl> so first you don't want to demove debian
<wxl> you didn't tell quilt you removed the file
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So I first remove file and then quilt new patch?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or do I do quilt remove /path/to/file?
<wxl> f i remember correctly, you want to `quilt add` the file after `quilt new` and then delete the actual file and `quilt push`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I am not adding the file right? or does quilt add adds file to patch and then worls?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah later seems likely.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try again
<wxl> quilt add adds the file to the patch
<wxl> you're telling it to track that file in the patch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! same problem occured yesterday I guess when I was hand patching it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> building now. will be there in a sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Again error while building :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P37
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ Anybody ?
<wxl> you didn't quilt push
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> when before quile new?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc48a6a90ee3b: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc48a6a90ee3b
<wxl> oh and also you probably have an .install file in debian putting it in place
<wxl> actually a question
<wxl> if someone is not on lubuntu and using lxqt-globalkeys, don't they need this to have a sane initial configuration?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> they wull be using upstream release na? not lubuntu's version right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *will
<wxl> talking about being on ubuntu
<wxl> or mate
<wxl> or kubuntu
<wxl> or xubuntu
<wxl> or whatever
<wxl> they'd be inclined to grab some the ubuntu repos
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then we need this file I guess. But won't this file mess with xdg one?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> they'd be inclined to grab some the ubuntu repos], But then they will also have their simillar config file in their *ubuntu-default-settings. won't they?
<wxl> you presume too much
<wxl> ubuntu doesn't even really think abot lxqt
<wxl> just like we don't think about kde or gnome
<lynorian> or people that install from minimal and don't install lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think I should shut up and let you land D34. we will see what happens
<wxl> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS includes /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu followed by /etc/xdg
<wxl> that means anything in the former takes precedence over the latter
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh! then we are golden.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that means anything in the former takes precedence over the latter], I didn't know this.
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<wxl> you really should read the entirety of the freedesktop specifications
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so land it wxl. and sorry for delay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you really should read the entirety of the freedesktop specifications], ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> noted.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> you really should read the entirety of the freedesktop specifications], Believe me, if you continue on in your Ubuntu (and hopefully Debian) career, there are much worse things you'll have to read
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d5a1e54f125: Move numlock after login checkbox to the end where it belongs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d5a1e54f125
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Believe me, if you continue on in your Ubuntu (and hopefully Debian) career, the …], Ready to do that as long as I don't get deprived of coffee while reading.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTc9253b3cbbe4: add actual suspend button. fixes T110, T111] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTc9253b3cbbe4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9157360ff22f: Move wheel scroll lines to front of paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9157360ff22f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb50d0049dc6: Move Version Section below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb50d0049dc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART8d1fd8db24ac: oops forgot changelog] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART8d1fd8db24ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec61d4444f5d: Move version down below screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec61d4444f5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART1ef3b932b65b: bump debian compatibility stuff] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART1ef3b932b65b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTd9d4afce0110: i guess debian/compat isn't legacy after all] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTd9d4afce0110
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f1740698fe8: Add brightness confirmation screenshot to brightness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f1740698fe8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76fbc95cf85e: Remove uneeded likely] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76fbc95cf85e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1257b7272db3: Move version below screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1257b7272db3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS375b8c9d149c: Edited shortcuts] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS375b8c9d149c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS6701e0013c2e: bump debian compat stuff] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS6701e0013c2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6259423c758: Move version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6259423c758
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c7da524bfb2: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c7da524bfb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa4704404d2a: Move version under usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa4704404d2a
<crydotsnake-M> Hello! :)
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [*blames @teward001 for dumb bridge* XD], ?
<crydotsnake-M> How are you all :)
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: Screenshot_40.png (4KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/NwUwcWIYJwfsmTuoCsVVKQKG >
<crydotsnake-M> tsimonq2: Hello!, i would let you know that there is a bug with the Social Icons on the lubuntu.me website!. I see the problem on the Computer, and also on my Smartphone.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks crydotsnake-M
<crydotsnake-M> Np :) !
<lubot> <HMollerCl> a lot of lubuntu things landed today: download-fetching lubuntu-artwork, download-fetching lubuntu-default-settings, download-fetching plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, download-fetching plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text, download-fetching sddm-theme-lubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [a lot of lubuntu things landed today: download-fetching lubuntu-artwork, downloa …], that'd be because Lubuntu is behind on the FF part
<lubot> <teward001> not to mention today is FF
<lubot> <teward001> so these need to land and such before freeze 😛
 * crydotsnake-M uploaded an image: lubuntunav.png (4KB) < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/FoXtcNLgeziKKoWzAHejFPaj >
<crydotsnake-M> Can we maybe change the color of "wiki"?, because its a bit hard to read. Or is that normal?.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Fwd from negronipepperoni: <negronipepperoni> hey all! just wanted to report something before i have to run off to work. after updating with the STABLE CI Output PPA today many shortcut keys no longer work. particularly FN+ shortcuts for volume, along with using the meta / super key to open the application menu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's in support channel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Umm you checked in the morning right? It was working.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> He updated from PPA so global configs got changed but local ones didn't. I suppose.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I still have the order, issue, but I haven't restarted after today upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "the order" : need to restart panel and launcher so that shorcuts for them take effect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I'm now in virtualbox so no Fn keys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I am still not well and cannot test. Could someone test on a real machine with an iso created after pushing D34 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And that guy left the channel I suppose. Can't find him on irc.
<wxl> yeah i'm sure that's the case
<wxl> that thing with the icons is weird
<wxl> as far as i can tell that comes from fruitful
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just restarted after today's update, still need to restart panel and runner ofr their shortcuts to take effects.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe globalkeys need to start running before panel and runner?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because, if I restartart globalkeys, it stop working again (until I restart panel and runner)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I'm responding here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can't test on a new iso here
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know that if it works ok with new iso is ood, but still we would need to find a fix if it happens for people who will update from 19.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I will keep responding here ;)
<wxl> sorry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, the ones that have special places for shortcuts
<wxl> no caffeine yet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, you can configure directly in panel and in runner
<wxl> hm
 * lynorian does not partake in caffiene
<wxl> can we unconfigure them? :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pcmanfm-qt works ok
<wxl> and you really mean the keyboard shortcut for the menu in panel
<wxl> HAH
<wxl> i was going to upgrade yesterdays iso
<wxl> nope
<wxl> HUGE upgrade
<wxl> oh wait wrong iso
<wxl> that's much better
<wxl> btw did you notice the change to sddm?
<wxl> hm so i took yesterday's iso, upgraded to today's packages and did nothing else........ and alt-f2 and super_l do what they're supposed to
<kc2bez> The OP in support was using disco not eoan.
<wxl> well now that's super bizarre because none of those changes we made were released to disco
<wxl> maybe they should be though
<kc2bez> they had the ci enabled though
<kc2bez> ci ppa
<wxl> yeah and i'm not sure what to make of that exactly
<kc2bez> yeah, it isn't really a supported thing right?
<wxl> btw suspend button in sddm thanks to @Guephren https://share.riseup.net/#KbJtY5BjoDcVwuy4jMOl1A
<wxl> i mean i'm not sure
<wxl> that doesn't seem like it's exactly consistent with an upgrade to eoan
<kc2bez> Well if you were on disco you wouldn't get the default-settings changes
<wxl> or the lxqt-globalkeys ones to go with it
<wxl> man, i hate drivebys
<kc2bez> I know, hang out for a bit and we can work something out.
<kc2bez> At least get more info
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: Is there a way to know whic loads first? and change it?
<teward> we need a lugito test
 * teward nominates wxl to test things
<wxl> well lynorian can push something as he always does
<wxl> s/he/she/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
<wxl> or that
<lynorian> good job fixing that
<wxl> sorry :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: what about update-notifier? What's left so it enter in eoan?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> so a new package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's a new package so it doesn't get affected by FF I think
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but anyway
<wxl> i've never been through the process of sponsoring one, but i've made one before.. which doesn't help
<wxl> teward: do you know?
<teward> never sponsored NEW during FF, i think best is to ask #ubuntu-release that one
<teward> wxl: see -release
<lubot> <teward001> AIUI it'd be considered 'lower priority' but not 'blocked' during FF
<kc2bez> Has anyone tested efi installation on the new iso? I haven't personally had a chance yet is why I am asking.
<teward> wxl: is there a specific package that needs uploading?
<teward> just curious :P
<wxl> kc2bez: if anyone has, i bet it's guiverc. you should track him down when he pops up again.
<wxl> teward: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-update-notifier/
<wxl> teward: also i had hoped :/ to get sddm-config-editor in
<wxl> that may be too ambitious, however
<kc2bez> Sounds good. It should run through the guiverc paces.
<wxl> (the packaging isn't even started)
<kc2bez> In the meantime I will try to get to some tests.
<wxl> i really want to put https://i.imgflip.com/38l7v6.jpg in the topic
<teward> wxl: running through the standard things for lubuntu-update-notifier - lintian cleanliness, builds, etc.
<teward> because i'm a picky SOB :P
<wxl> it's ok, it should already be done
<wxl> and besides, it should be a standard part of the process!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I sbuild with evil pedantic and run flake8.
<teward> run pylint while you're at it lol
<teward> pedantic whining: insecure URL for the copyright format stuff
<teward> P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: insecure-copyright-format-uri http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<wxl> that's legic
<teward> also W: lubuntu-update-notifier source: timewarp-standards-version (2019-05-28 < 2019-07-07)
<wxl> legit i mean
<teward> but i don't think either is going to block things
<wxl> wooooooooooooot
<teward> those're the two remaining warning items
<teward> but i'm picky ;P
<teward> *spits lubuntu-update-notifier up into Main*
<wxl> um
<teward> into NEW *
<wxl> i don't understand that standards version concern
<teward> wxl: err: mistype, tired, needCoffee
<wxl> OH
<wxl> the issue is the changelog timestamp is old
<teward> wxl: wxl, you derp!  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zgW5ZH2grk/
<wxl> 4.4.0 is relatively ne
<teward> yep
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New source: lubuntu-update-notifier (eoan-proposed/primary) [0.1]
<teward> but it's already there ^
<teward> needs a NEW review
<wxl> oh heh
<teward> wxl: so in this case I'm not concerned
<teward> i dont' think the timestamp being 'older' is a blocker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> first one is only the https instead of http?
<lubot> <teward001> hep, but it's pedantic
<lubot> <teward001> second one is the timestamps, but also really not much of a concern
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could solve those issues tonight.
<lubot> <teward001> Lintian passes though 😔
<lubot> <teward001> i mean
<lubot> <teward001> you could
<lubot> <teward001> except
<lubot> <teward001> i already put the package in NEW
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: I take it that sddm-config-editor is just not ready for inclusion then
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> probably not :/
<wxl> the thing builds and functions nice
<lubot> <teward001> mmkay
<wxl> there's some initial packaging in Debian but it hasn't been updated and it doesn't build, either off of the current release or the current master
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> probably not :/], whic wash the ppa?
<wxl> and to be far, i'd be doing something a little substandard: building off of master. the last release is just a wee bit old
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's not in a ppa.. i included a link to the binary
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> and to be far, i'd be doing something a little substandard: building off o …], yeah, that'd be a little bit nasty to track
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the one in lxqt github?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i mean i've seen stuff like that before
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: nm-tray 0.4.3 is already in sid (the one that we packaged)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and some guy made a ppa with a merge
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/10427332/+listing-archive-extra but now says removal requested 4 hours ago...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd130cca74d82: Add htop filter screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd130cca74d82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbde0b07da61a: Add interface tab summary for vlc prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbde0b07da61a
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+s …], probably because...
<lubot> <teward001> Superseded on 2019-08-21 by nm-tray - 0.4.3-1ubuntu1ppa1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36d49d47c617: Reword show controls in fullscreen mode checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36d49d47c617
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: is there a bug somewhere I have to indicate where I did the lubuntu-software-center upload to NEW ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4fcedcdcbfc3: Capitlize VLC many places] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4fcedcdcbfc3
<wxl> @teward001 not really
<wxl> i don't see that gianfranco has nm-tray in his ppa anymore
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL751d8b1a55b1: Capitilize VLC even more places] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL751d8b1a55b1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i don't see that gianfranco has nm-tray in his ppa anymore], the url gives 200, but it says that the removal was requested. Anyway, he told me that if we did it that way, we wouldn't need to care for packaging, but I'm not sure since we already make a patch, the one for nm-tui.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: did we need to do a test of a UEFI install with the daily?
<lubot> <teward001> I can spin a UEFI-powered VM up
<lubot> <teward001> ... after I get this ITS package i'm working on up to mentors.d.n
<kc2bez> That would be great @teward001 , I haven't had a chance yet. I have tested a regular BIOS install just not UEFI yet.
<lubot> <teward001> let me pull the daily and prep the VM
<lubot> <teward001> ... once i'm home in a couple hours lol
<kc2bez> no worries. more eyes on it would be good.
<tsimonq2> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<tsimonq2> OH HELLO
<wxl> omg simon is here
<wxl> what the heck happened
<kc2bez> ack
<tsimonq2> ack
<tsimonq2> I also don't have a paste prepared.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi
<lynorian> o\
<tsimonq2> So everyone else first XD
<lubot> <N0um3n0> hi
<wxl> an important thing for us to remember: https://i.imgflip.com/38l7v6.jpg
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <N0um3n0> xDDDDD
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> I love it
<wxl> so you're running the show
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> wxl go
<wxl> aw hell
<lynorian> and transverse fault is lower left :D
<wxl> well i don't really have a paste either
<wxl> but i have this https://phab.lubuntu.me/feed/query/cgYR.NVcQK7r/?after=6726002865409790427
<teward> No paste here either
<wxl> sorry this https://phab.lubuntu.me/feed/query/cgYR.NVcQK7r/
<teward> But i can give you a summary of stuff I did
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> 10/10 efficient standup strategy
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @UniversalSuperBox [10/10 efficient standup strategy], XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> O/
<wxl> two pages of stuff this time so kind of crazy
<wxl> working hard to get a lot of stuff in before ff
<wxl> big stuff:
<wxl>  * shortcuts (finally)
<wxl>  * sddm suspend button
<wxl>  * remove fcitx-qim-uipanel
<wxl> also set out the compton fork and sddm-config-editor for testing
<wxl> mostly the results from the latter have been positive, but the former have been mixed, especially, curiously, with radeon devices
<wxl> not sure what to think about that
<wxl> oh
<kc2bez> I can find a radeon box to test on.
<wxl> i also did the lxqt-globalkeys patch
<wxl> look at guiverc's notes
<kc2bez> will do
<wxl> also sponsored removal of lximage-qt screenshot
<wxl> cala settings (good job dan)
<kc2bez> Thanks for that ^
<wxl> screengrab 
<lynorian> yay screengrab work now although 
<wxl> oh and dnd/mtp patch
<wxl> so big kudos to raman who powered through some tough stuff
<wxl> and that's it for me
<tsimonq2> Thanks wxl!
<lynorian> also old raedon or newer amdgpu module grpahics ? kc2bez or wxl?
<wxl> np
<lynorian> thanks
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: You're up!
<wxl> mmm have to look it up
<kc2bez> I have a short paste.
<teward> When do i drop my little blurbs lol.
<kc2bez> * Tasks
<kc2bez> - Most of my time was spent working on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<kc2bez> * Testing
<kc2bez> - I was able to test https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<kc2bez> - It seemed to work well for me. I think if there is more development in that fork it is probably the best approach.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Clean up calamares settings: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] investigate yshui's compton fork: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<kc2bez> * TODO
<kc2bez> - Send out a notification re: Wallpaper contest to get your submissions in. 
<kc2bez> * OF NOTE
<kc2bez> Work has been busy, next week our semester starts. Usually things cut back a bit after the first week or so. I'll be here as much as I can.
<wxl> lynorian: mainly dell optiplex so amd/ati (cedar) radeon
<kc2bez> I have a couple of older ati cards too so they would be close in comparison.
<wxl> did you test on those?
<tsimonq2> Thanks kc2bez :)
<kc2bez> That is it from me
<wxl> cuz i only saw a test on intel
<kc2bez> Right I haven't yet but I will
<wxl> looks like bjlockie is using nouveau
<kc2bez> eww
<wxl> their notes are hard to parse
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Thanks for your work!
<tsimonq2> Since teward is DYING to paste his summary...
<tsimonq2> GO
<teward> Infrastructure: Made Lugio, CodiMD, and TeleIRC runnable via SystemD units and to autostart.
<tsimonq2> :)
<teward> Packages: Uploaded lubuntu-update-notifier to NEW.
<teward> Todo: UEFI installer tests for daily ISOs
<tsimonq2> teward: We'll have to have a talk about that. :P
<teward> Also, it is ALWAYS Simon’s fault
<teward> @tsimomq2 wxl asked :P
<wxl> thx teward
<tsimonq2> teward: Yo dawg, can ya not step on toes and at least let me review one more time when I had outstanding issues before you upload. :P
<wxl> well to be fair, @HMollerCl asked
<tsimonq2> It's whatever. :)
<teward> wxl’s fault tho he said it was ready and asked it to be uploaded proxying the req from HMollerCl
<wxl> i was merely inquiring about what is involved with sponsoring new packages as i had never done
<wxl> pffhhht
<wxl> dude you're all wrong
<teward> In any case, its still NEW it can be NACKed and rejected easily
<wxl> https://i.imgflip.com/38l7v6.jpg
<tsimonq2> mmmkay
<teward> Oh SMTP tests fir Phab tomorrow w.
<teward> Bleh darn phone.  So phab mail is being worked on
<tsimonq2> I'll go, then it'll be Hans, Lyn, @N0um3n0, and Raman
<wxl> oh i added teward to the lubuntu-team on github
<tsimonq2> Then anyone else
<wxl> he's fixing some security issues there
<tsimonq2> nice nice
<teward> wxl: for lugito, yes.  (Fixed it already)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> what? XD
<wxl> OH
<wxl> did i mention? @Guephren had his first contribution
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Congo!
<tsimonq2> Nice work teward 
<tsimonq2>  - I've been recovering from $illness, so short week.
<tsimonq2>  - Feature Freeze is today, get yer stuff in!
<tsimonq2>  - Reviewed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D32 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D33 https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] added screengrab: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fix DND MTP Bug: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Clean up Calamares settings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Edited shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D34
<tsimonq2>  - Authored https://phab.lubuntu.me/D35 which is a start to refactoring the contributions guide.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] [WIP] Add more content to the Contributing Guide: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D35
<tsimonq2>  - Helped with server outage due to internal accounting issue, thanks to teward and wxl for helping out.
<tsimonq2>  - Helped Hans decipher Lintian stuff, always fun.
<tsimonq2>  - Asked LocutusOfBorg to come here to discuss his nm-tray merge, he has a PPA that needs testing.
<tsimonq2>  - Authored a tweet saying how proud I am of y'all: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1163964391764713477 https://twitter.com/tsimonquigley2/status/1163965180771995648 <3
<tsimonq2>  - Gave @Schyken access to author tweets, and he's been doing a good job at that. Let me know if you want in.
<tsimonq2> Questions?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> - Asked LocutusOfBorg to come here to discuss his nm-tray merge, he h …], his ppa has a removal request 5 hours ago
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/10427332/+listing-archive-extra
<tsimonq2> Got it
<wxl> could you follow up with him on that?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: rejected lubuntu-update-notifier [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.1]
<wxl> ^ what else does that need?
<tsimonq2> I'll take a look.
<tsimonq2> Next is @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Tomorrow is my presentatio in ubuconla, so making odp.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ATB
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to upload to hear some comments, where can I?
<lubot> <lynorian> I understand that takes a while
<lubot> <HMollerCl> besides that:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> added sreengrab T84
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hide lximage-qt -s .desktop T84 D36
<wxl> notes.lubuntu.me
<wxl> err
<wxl> maybe not
<wxl> uhhh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> update-notifier thanks to @teward T97, T98 (recently rejected)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Talk with lxqt because of his icon selection.
<wxl> can you export to some web friendly format?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pdf works?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's small.
<wxl> yeah sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for the ones in telegram thjere it is
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will also bring an atom 64bit 2Gb RAM netbook and a celeron T5600 4Gb Ram notebook so they can see how LXQt run
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that would be from my side
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can I go now? It's 3am. Sorry to interrupt.
<lynorian> sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> go
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One sec
<wxl> did you want to go raman?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nothing much except this: … Tasks: … FIX DND MTP: had to hand edit the patch … phab.lubuntu.me/T99
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shortcuts: put both lxqt-globalkeys and openbox conf together in D34 … phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Screengrab: replaced older screenshot utility with screengrab. Included in D34. … phab.lubuntu.me/T84
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Grub theme: asked mate forum how they did it. Got the idea. But also got sick. So maybe wait a couple of days for thems to get in. … phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Xscreensaver: listed which are good from the ones currently shipped. Have to dig in more. Will do.  … phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> To-do: … Think a way to get shortcuts into disco. T59 had dealt with eoan. Will create a new task.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Get theme in. Release manager (@tsimonq2) do you mind if it's a couple of days after FF?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Misc: … Discarded 2 mails to users list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When is the wallpaper contest ending? @tsimonq2 get the Instagram credentials. We can run it on Instagram.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any questions?
<tsimonq2> I'm going to assume it's a "Lubuntu package, Lubuntu rules" type thing, and since FF is a soft freeze, I'm personally fine with breaking it.
<wxl> theme/xscreensaver should be ui anyways
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I'm going to assume it's a "Lubuntu package, Lubuntu rules" type thin …], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anything else?
<tsimonq2> Nothing from me.
<tsimonq2> @N0um3n0?
<tsimonq2> You go now :)
<wxl> thanks raman
<wxl> and really really good job
<lubot> <N0um3n0> not much this week
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks bye!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> answered https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103 … answered https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104 … answered https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/csge7z/ibus_doenst_work/ … created italian, chinese, german, japanese groups … why isn't hans here?  https://phab.lubuntu.me/project/members/9/ … Can you create in discourse, support for Spanish and Portug
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Properly deal with translations on the blog: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103
<lubot> uese? … the document could be finished if everyone agrees https://notes.lubuntu.me/Jaz9b1qRTWixJeXY40v3oA#
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Get translations going again: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104
<lubot> <N0um3n0> and starting to translate the blog
<wxl> hans added
<wxl> +1 on doc
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> Send it to the LC and we'll give you the official go-ahead.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Send it to the LC and we'll give you the official go-ahead.], perfect ;)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> I'll do that
<tsimonq2> Sweet!
<tsimonq2> Anything else?
<lynorian> Yay translation finally baout to go
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2192
<wxl> is it, though?
<lynorian> search through tabs with & in firefox and downaward arrow
<lynorian> firefox launching through quick launch
<lynorian> vlc tray icon missing options finished
<lynorian> quit trojia from system tray
<lynorian> server options on right click on quassel
<lynorian> show hide chats on right click
<lynorian> obconf-margins screenshot
<lynorian> fix previous back buttons
<lynorian> remove innacurate stuff from appendix D upgrading
<lynorian> explain crit temperture on sensors
<lynorian> added lockscreen 
<lynorian> Rewrite launching software sources
<lynorian> remove :
<lynorian> fix capitilzation
<lynorian> merged simon adding stuff to contributing guide thanks
<lynorian> move stuff to flow like version below usage and 
<lynorian> htop filter screenshot
<lynorian> capitlize VLC
<wxl> great work!
<teward> tsimonq2 spammer confirmed
<teward> Kban from IRC.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Question
<lynorian> and upgrading stuff I need done for 19.10 after feature freeze so won't get changed twice
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the manual appear this: Translators:  Marcin Mikołajczak
<tsimonq2> Anyone else around?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> who is this guy?
<lynorian> That was way back from like 18.04 days stuff and I haven't seen him around in a while
<guiverc2> I've done minimal sorry, I've not been on top of health/pain problems so everything I've done has been very short & things needing minimal-no concentration (askubu,ubuforum), testcases haven't advanced from my local system
<wxl> he was one of the google code-in kids
<tsimonq2> ^^^
<wxl> he was actually really cool
<tsimonq2> SPEAKING OF WHICH
<tsimonq2> When's that again?
<tsimonq2> We gotta hop on that train
<tsimonq2> idc if we do it as Lubuntu :)
<teward> Never again.  *shot* (loljk)
<tsimonq2> (I mean we totally could)
<wxl> GCI is usually 7-8 weeks during Northern Hemisphere winters
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Now
<tsimonq2> I understand we have an AOB point
<wxl> not everyone groks your acronyms
<tsimonq2> Any Other Business
<tsimonq2> teward: ^^^^^^^^
<teward> Yeah we need to better document what needs review for NEW uploads
<teward> And restrict access to closing those tasks to relevant uploaders
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a321e326743: Update screenshot for pavucontrol-playback with more complicated setup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a321e326743
<teward> I sent Simon a summary of my thoughts in PM for how to go forward, but its necessary to avoid toe stepping like earlier.
<teward> As a team we should come up with a good documenting and workflow approach for this
<tsimonq2> He suggested using Phab's Kanban more, I think that's a good idea.
<wxl> well it would also help if simon would ever reply to his review requests............................................................................................
<wxl> ......................................................................................................
<wxl> ......................................................................................................
<wxl> ......................................................................................................
<tsimonq2> That's part of the problem, I don't know that I have them
<tsimonq2> I want to be able to look at one big "needs review" thing
<wxl> where's the documentation?
<tsimonq2> I'll take this on and reorganize Kanban.
<wxl> everytime i look on phab, i see the reviews i'm waiting on
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#wigRUyLWi1A-Znlb5AFaKw
<wxl> complaints about phabricator #23761378618726123786: the best documentation for it is on mediawiki, not phabricator's actual documentation
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14fe0208a11e: Move version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14fe0208a11e
<wxl> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Phabricator/Project_management#Kanban_in_Phabricator
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c1a5e868297: Reword scoring sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c1a5e868297
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1049536f3f2b: Add sentnce on how rest of blocks move] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1049536f3f2b
<tsimonq2> New rule: all new tasks get a project.
<tsimonq2> The goal from here is going to be to use Kanban to sort the darn things out.
<tsimonq2> I wonder if I can even do diffs with Kanban, hm.
<wxl> phab doesn't really have kanban
<wxl> they just have workboards
<tsimonq2> Okay, workboards.
<wxl> workboards can only contain tasks afaik
<wxl> each project can have many workboards, which can be thought of like states
<wxl> for example, the phabricator workboard workboards https://secure.phabricator.com/project/view/773/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T114: Make packaging docs clearer] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T114
<tsimonq2> okay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc020dea0d3dd: Remove duplicate note editor font] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc020dea0d3dd
<wxl> here's a kanban from wikimedia's analytics team https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/tag/analytics-kanban/
<wxl> somehow this feeds into it https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/project/view/11/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a3d00fad71f: Move version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a3d00fad71f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78bcb8ac5a19: Remove How to open prefrences from paragrph about qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78bcb8ac5a19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ab3895bfa5c: Capitlize start of pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ab3895bfa5c
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://twitter.com/tsimonquigley2/status/1164682464700305408?s=09
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 are tasks for lubuntu here?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Qt 4 Removal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115
<tsimonq2> ^ :)
<tsimonq2> Oh, yes, so that does apply to us.
<tsimonq2> Grabbing an ISO to see what gets removed if I remove Qt 4 from the system.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-23
<wxl> fcitx is in there
<wxl> are we going to have to deal with 18.04 sttuff???
<tsimonq2> Because fcitx has a Qt 4 frontend.
<tsimonq2> ? no!
<tsimonq2> Only Eoan.
<wxl> ij ciik
<wxl> um
<wxl> ok cool
<tsimonq2> k I'm about to come through with a sledgehammer :)
<wxl> that looks like the only thing really
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Shortly Ben will tell us the full shiznit :)
<tsimonq2> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<tsimonq2> Added as a transition on there.
<tsimonq2> I *THINK* it updates hourly.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can we edit the task form to include states?
<tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<wxl> hm maybe it's a tag hold on
<wxl> nope
<wxl> meaning that if one selected development, one could select In Progress/Research Phase, or Needs Review, or Blocked, or Needs Sponsorship
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hey, I will have some time now, what should I do with Update-notifier? @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> sec
<wxl> one other idea: let's make use of milestones (they're a type of subproject) and put the release versions under the milestones. this way we can tag by milestone
<wxl> that will make looking at the workboards by release easier
<tsimonq2> Go ahead.
<wxl> also default should be research phase
<wxl> in progress should be separate
<wxl> e.g. compare Qt 4 Removal with Write a Welcome Center
<tsimonq2> Agreed.
<wxl> did you set a point limit"?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds kinda like a Kanban type progression
<wxl> is there an echo in here? XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, only if you have such a perfect atmosphere that sound can travel for two hours
<tsimonq2> No, I didn't wxl 
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl
<tsimonq2> P: lubuntu-update-notifier source: insecure-copyright-format-uri http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<tsimonq2> W: lubuntu-update-notifier source: timewarp-standards-version (2019-05-28 < 2019-07-07)
<tsimonq2> First one is just http -> https.
<tsimonq2> Second one is, heh, never seen that before.
<tsimonq2> Just make sure you're running dch -r
<tsimonq2> Not just doing UNRELEASED -> eoan.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: check https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] what is up with k3b?!: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77
<tsimonq2> That goes for everyone, I guess.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<wxl> @kc2bez: isn't this done? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<kc2bez> For eoan yes
<wxl> it is nevermind
<wxl> oh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#2224
<wxl> do we need to SRU ?
<kc2bez> I don't know what if anything is to be done for disco
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do we need to SRU that cala CVE?
<tsimonq2> wxl: no
<tsimonq2> wxl: If we're going to do a postinst script in default settings, let's do that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#2230
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2> Not just doing UNRELEASED - [<tsimonq2> Not just doing UNRELEASED -> eoan.], Ok only those 2?
<tsimonq2> lubuntu-notifier.py needs a copyright notice at the top of the file
<tsimonq2> So does lubuntu-upg-notifier.sh
<tsimonq2> And lubuntu-upgrader
<tsimonq2> And setup.py
<tsimonq2> Otherwise yeah, good.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Where can I get a sample?
<wxl> automirror
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Automirror?
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py
<tsimonq2> jinx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thnx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, wxl I'm on another VBox, same problem here with globalkeys, need to restart panel and runner for them to work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and If after that I restart globalkeys, they stop working.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> th one I was in the morning the installation was a clean 19.04 installation, de one I'm now was  a 18.10 dev installation.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 setup.py also needs copyright?
<tsimonq2> If you wrote it yourself, it gets a copyright.
<teward> testing UEFI installation of Lubuntu now with the daily image btw
<kc2bez> Thanks teward
<tsimonq2> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/qt4-rm.html
<teward> kc2bez: do you want me to test secure boot or do you want me to test without?
<teward> both are options in the UEFI within the VMware VM
<teward> might as well ask and be thorough :)
<teward> nevermind
<teward> VMware won't boot Ubuntu with SecureBoot
<kc2bez> Either or Both your choice :)
<wxl> nope milestones are funky, nevermind
<wxl> so are subprojects
<wxl> @HMollerCl 18.10? are you mad? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not 18.10, 18.10dev ith might be from september or august 2018.
<teward> kc2bez: can't test Secure Boot, it just doesn't start up in VMware, unless Windows is the target OS.  Guess they know Secure Boot usually fails :P
<kc2bez> ok, no worries.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> was the time when i was thinking either join lubuntu or switch to xubuntu.
<teward> kc2bez: currently running the installer
<teward> installer recognized it was EFI so that's maybe a plus?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Now I know I was wrong, should have switched to kubuntu XD
<teward> oops i found a bug in lxqt's terminal app
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: You would have found me there too XD
<tsimonq2> teward: You mean QTerminal?
<teward> ehhh, 'bug' as 'feature' i guess
<teward> tsimonq2: yes.  but meh
<wxl> the problem with milestones and subprojects is you can't tag with both the parent and one of those.. which means things disappear from the parent workboard
<teward> not important
<teward> i'm mid-install testing :P
<kc2bez> It should go fine. One thing to watch out for after you get done maybe this issue https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1225
<ubot93> Issue 1225 in calamares/calamares "Install with no swap, incorrect fstab entry" [Open]
<teward> kc2bez: i'm testing two things, the 'normal' install method, and then will manually do it
<kc2bez> Cool, thanks.
<teward> kc2bez: looks like automated install doesn't create a swap partition
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: You would have found me there too XD], xDDD and in ubuntu cinnamon xD
<kc2bez> It shouldn't but I don't know about the fstab part.
<teward> ummmmmmmm
<teward> i noticed a different problem
<teward> ERR:CannotShutOffAfterUnmounting
<teward> SQUASHFS error spamming the dmesg
<kc2bez> What are you using for a hypervisor?
<teward> booting up install
<teward> kc2bez: VMware Workstation Pro
<kc2bez> I have noticed that on QEMU before too but never on VBox
<teward> yeah this is VMware not VBox
<teward> the paid stuff
<teward> kc2bez: E:NOREPRO on the Swap problem in autoinstall mode
<teward> testing manual partitioning shortly.
<kc2bez> Cool
<kc2bez> That is a good thing.
<teward> what's the gparted equivalent here
<teward> or do you not have one shipped on the live image?
<tsimonq2> kpartitionmanager
<wxl> ugh now i can't delete the darn milestone wth
<teward> *runs install in manual mode*
<wxl> well if someone wants to figure out how to kill https://phab.lubuntu.me/project/manage/12/ more power to you
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think what we need to test is a 19.04 to 19.10 upgrade. like release upgrade.
<kc2bez> wxl for further globalkeys testing?
<teward> wxl: i can nuke it
<teward> CLI require
<teward> you sure you want it dead?
<teward> wxl:
<teward> This object will be destroyed forever:  - PHID-PROJ-aluv2s66tzelvfbqie6h (PhabricatorProject) Development Team (19.10 Eoan Ermine)      Are you absolutely certain you want to destroy this object? [y/N] 
<teward> yes or no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 can I put ö in the copyright of teh files?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pylint complains
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but sbuild don't
<teward> what's pylint's complaint?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dch -r
<lubot> <HMollerCl> W:  3, 0: Cannot decode using encoding "ascii", unexpected byte at position 30 (invalid-encoded-data)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> teward ^
<teward> that's a warning, and that's because something's not in an encoded string
<teward> i'd need to see the code and the context
<teward> i don't think it's *disallowed* in the copyright files per Lintian
<teward> but Python linting is... picky
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is the line:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> # Copyright (C) 2019 Hans P. Möller <hmollercl@lubuntu.me>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my lastname has ö
<teward> right
<teward> try adding this to the top of the file, or after the shebang if it has an executable shebang line at the first line: # coding=utf-8
<teward> don't commit, but see if pylint complains
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that worked
<teward> HMollerCl: yeah, the problem is that pylint looks to determine the encoding of the file
<teward> if you don't define the coding of the file it'll assume ascii
<teward> unless you have a customized pylintrc to change that
<teward> or just outright disable that warning
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but pylint complains from a lot of things, for example, import order.
<teward> yeah it'll whine about a lot of things
<teward> it follows ALL the PEPs
<teward> flake8 will catch PEP8 violations, pylint'll trigger other things
<teward> as long as you don't have any E level items which show major violations of Python policy, you should be okay-ish
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have this E:
<teward> I use pylint instead of flake8, but its possible that Lubuntu would prefer flake8 and not care about the Python code policies :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> E: 19, 0: Unable to import 'PyQt5.QtWidgets' (import-error)
<teward> add this to that line, two spaces after the `import` line: # pylint: disable=import-error
<teward> see if it stops giving that one
<teward> and let me dig up my pylintrc and give it to you
<teward> HMollerCl: might want to jsut flake8 it
<teward> i'm very picky about Python policy but not many others are
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I wan't to learn also
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for example, this I don't get why:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> C: 28, 0: standard import "import subprocess" should be placed before "from PyQt5.QtWidgets import QWidget, QApplication, QLabel, QPushButton, QHBoxLayout, QVBoxLayout" (wrong-import-order)
<teward> that's referred to this: https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/#imports
<teward> because subprocess is part of the standard pythob libs
<teward> and PyQt5.* isn't
<teward> it's a PIP lib
<teward> a third party import
<teward> so subprocess (a standard library) goes before PyQt5 (a third party library)
<teward> Flake8 won't whine about it, but pylint is more thorough :P
<teward> and there's a lot of things I disable in pylint
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and this ubuntu doesn't respect: C:  1, 0: Module name "lubuntu-notifier" doesn't conform to snake_case naming style (invalid-name)
<teward> again we can disable many of those
<teward> tsimonq2: for Lubuntu's python libraries
<teward> what's the max linelength you support
<teward> python programs*
<teward> PEP8 says 79/80 or up to 100 if the team agrees
<teward> need to know for the pylint i'm putting together for HMollerCl
<teward> pylintrc*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I use 80
<teward> HMollerCl: download this to /tmp/pylintrc  https://gist.github.com/teward/9fc7eee9247fe2c50d0f9f5705695267
<teward> run your pylint with the following extra flag/argument: --rcfile=/tmp/pylintrc
<teward> this pylintrc is based loosely off of the PyLintRC I use for my emailvalidate lib on PyPI
<teward> it also disables a good bit of tests that're bleh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa000709eb2ac: Capitilize start of bullets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa000709eb2ac
<teward> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/project/profile/12/is dead, long live the world.
<teward> HMollerCl: I made some adjustments to the naming schemes to accept 'any' so it shouldn't complain about snake case or anything now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks, it still complains on impoert-error though
<teward> it'll also make the output a little more tolerable to understand where in code errors are, and give you exact line/columns where relevant.  (I prefer this style of output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gnxfq6MbG4/  but i'm also working on linting this so :P)
<teward> HMollerCl hmm, wonder why.  which codebase are you working with?
<teward> (if in VCS)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what do you mean by codebase?
<teward> where's the code
<teward> is it in Phab VCS?
<teward> or only on your computer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I'm running it in my computer now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I clone it
<teward> that import works when PyQt5 is installed though yes?
<teward> ignoring Lint's complaining I mean
<teward> kc2bez: I don't think people're manually partitioning much, but it didn't create a swap file line in fstab and therefore that issue didn't happen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it is installed
<teward> and it doesn't error when you run the program yes?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<teward> then ignore the pylint error
<teward> focus on the rest
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<teward> HMollerCl: here's how to suppress the warning...:
<teward> from PyQt5.QtWidgets import QWidget, QApplication, QLabel, QPushButton, QHBoxLayout, QVBoxLayout  # pylint: disable=E0401
<teward> that is the entire line
<teward> including the pylint comment added there.  `import-error` is one of those ones where I needed the actual error code, which my updated 'output' format in the pylintrc stuff does
<teward> the comment is the specific part, add that it'll suppress the import-error warning
<teward> there're cases where pylint isn't smart enough to detect it actually exists (i.e. py3dns is the package but it provides DNS, and pylint isn't smart enough to detect) so you can suppress on the things you *know* are OK
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pylint uses snake_case I remember that tsimon told me camelCase is also accepted (I like it more because you get one more char before 80)
<kc2bez> That is good to know teward. I think we are in good shape. Thanks for your testing!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> teward: pylint uses snake_case I remember @tsimonq2 told me camelCase is also accepted (I like it more because you get one more char before 80)
<teward> HMollerCl pylint can be overridden
<teward> since each project is different
<teward> and PEP8 accepts multiple types of case
<teward> your call though what to do
 * teward needs sleep, so heads offline
<kc2bez> sleep well teward
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67ef29081c9f: Capitilize bullets on featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67ef29081c9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc261e48856f: Move skanlite version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc261e48856f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER4fd6183660bd: fix changelog date, secure url and other pylint] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER4fd6183660bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER015270dfbad7: change email] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER015270dfbad7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERd6f8e28037fd: Small changelog fixups.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERd6f8e28037fd
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New source: lubuntu-update-notifier (eoan-proposed/primary) [0.1]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28f734a75762: Capitilize bullet points] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28f734a75762
<The_LoudSpeaker> Today's iso will have the changes from D34 right? I am downloading one now.
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Aaah!  I had started the download and went to eat. The download failed. Restarted again, downloading at 230kbps. F
<kc2bez> what method did you use to download?
<The_LoudSpeaker> http
<The_LoudSpeaker> The download link.
<kc2bez> try a zsync maybe?
<The_LoudSpeaker> How to? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also also, I don't know if sophos allows.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sophos already bans torrents. So..
<kc2bez> worth a try
<kc2bez> it isn't a torrent
<kc2bez> so in the terminal type `zsync` then paste in the zsync link. 
<kc2bez> the beauty is next time you download you only need to download the diff from the last time you downloaded it. 
<kc2bez> smaller downloads. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh. Can I get the zsync link?
<kc2bez> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<kc2bez> on the testing page too
<kc2bez> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. I will try in a bit. Gotta fix steam first.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<kc2bez> zsync is covered here in the manual. https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html
<kc2bez> yw
<lubot> boaa was added by: giygps
<lubot> <boaa> Hi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER9a91ea1accac: fix print ()] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER9a91ea1accac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERd1b6e36d5764: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-update…] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERd1b6e36d5764
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER62deaa08741f: fix print ()] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER62deaa08741f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#2243
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: featherpad [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1~build1] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd64fa6e8671: Capitlize bullets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd64fa6e8671
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0274cdc77186: Move Version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0274cdc77186
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19c25b1c6be1: Capitilize bullets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19c25b1c6be1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe07ede0b1d16: Style right click paste] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe07ede0b1d16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f2a18056a49: Style right click Copy] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f2a18056a49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL691af9816e0c: Capitlize Discard and Start buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL691af9816e0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5bd70df6f89f: Add loffice-restore screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5bd70df6f89f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c5aad16d777: Capitilize LibreOffice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c5aad16d777
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c0c047bfe45: Move Version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c0c047bfe45
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: rejected lubuntu-update-notifier [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.1]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fb91a366bdc: Move Version below sending and pairing sections] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fb91a366bdc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2244
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f08a54c1ed8: Move Version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f08a54c1ed8
<The_LoudSpeaker> where do I find a list of all installed applications in lubuntu. I want the .desktop files. We used them to specify apps in mimeapps.list 
<wxl> welllll
<wxl> all installed packages: `dpkg -l`
<The_LoudSpeaker> no not that. it was under some directory as far as I recall
<wxl> all desktops: this is harder but in general `find /usr/share -name *.desktop 2>/dev/null`
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, any idea?
<wxl> note i say in general because there are additional folders xdg searches
<wxl> including ~/.local/share
<The_LoudSpeaker> got it. /usr/share/applications/
<wxl> well, sometimes
<wxl> /usr/share for sure
<The_LoudSpeaker> got it. /usr/share/applications/
<The_LoudSpeaker> oops! sent twice.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was thinking I should set up an eoan chroot and use it for all dev work. like this: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/chroots.html
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any cons I should be aware off?
<wxl> for me i have found lxd containers to be the simplest solution
<wxl> i should probably sbuild but meh the problems i've ran into are few and far between
<lubot> <teward001> I use an Eoan LXD
<lubot> <teward001> the only reason I keep a chroot around is for `sbuild`
<lubot> <teward001> because I local-build and Lintian check packages and such via it
<wxl> i had sbuild going before and it was way more of a hassle to set up and maintain than a container
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> I do keep containers around, but I use sbuild for a LOT of builds because I can't LXD some of them
<lubot> <teward001> and sbuild uses a qemu-static env.
<lubot> <teward001> for some :P
<wxl> what can't you do with lxd?
<lubot> <teward001> do any tests that require snaps?
<lubot> <teward001> i also run autopkgtests for MORE than Lubuntu lol
<lubot> <teward001> some have Snap requisites on Chromium
<wxl> oh
<wxl> there's ways around that
<wxl> i've done it before but TOTAL PITA
<lubot> <teward001> one of the ONLY reasons I keep QEMU / chroots around
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was going to use sbuild but then I got some problems last time. It cleans everything once you exit.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker you can configure it to not to 😜
<The_LoudSpeaker> I tried. not much success
<lubot> <teward001> *shrugs*
<lubot> <teward001> i've been using sbuild for a while.
<lubot> <teward001> Tempted later to blast it and use `umt` from the Security team
<lubot> <teward001> ... in the future 😜
<lubot> <teward001> but meh
<wxl> wuzzat/
<lubot> <teward001> *spits a link at wxl* https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BuildEnvironment#Setting_up_and_using_UMT
<lubot> <teward001> something written by the Security Team
<lubot> <teward001> but i have been using sbuild since 14.04 so I know some quirks with it
<lubot> <teward001> Trying to get DebOMatic running though
<lubot> <teward001> automated build envs, Lintian tests, etc. with dput?  Yes please.
<lubot> <teward001> but i digress
<lubot> <teward001> *returns to the shadows*
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay I followed this link http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/chroots.html But autocomplete doesn't work when I am in the env and I press tab. like apt install lxqt-
<The_LoudSpeaker> I need that autocomplete very much. can't live without it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't have it in sbuild also
<wxl> !info bash-completion
<ubot93> bash-completion (1:2.9-1ubuntu1, eoan): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component main, is standard. Built by bash-completion. Size 173 kB / 1,471 kB
<wxl> also make sure you're using /bin/bash and not /bin/sh
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also can someone running eoan send me their sources.list ? Also, there won't be any issues na if I follow the packaging guide and do all packaging in eoan chroot? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl, ack.
<wxl> shouldn't be but ymmv XD
<wxl> the sources.list is pretty standard....
<The_LoudSpeaker> ymmv?
<The_LoudSpeaker> If I copy disco's and replace eoan, it will work?
<wxl> your mileage may vary
<wxl> yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. will do.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just want my main system to be free fom dependancies and all.
<The_LoudSpeaker> all those things which I shouldn't require if I am not packaging.
<The_LoudSpeaker> last time all the apps like qt5-editor and all were installed in my main system.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I copied my .bashrc from my home to /root/ of chroot and sourced it. but it still doesn't complete apt install package_name or apt upda* It completes directories and file names tho.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also completes program names, like nano and all
<The_LoudSpeaker> any ideas?
<wxl> what is $SHELL?
<The_LoudSpeaker> bin/bash
<wxl> if you logout and back in again?
<The_LoudSpeaker> same story
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> tl;dr containers are easier
<lubot> <teward001> tl;dr I agree with wxl
<lubot> <teward001> containers are easier
<The_LoudSpeaker> ERROR: No experience with containers
<The_LoudSpeaker> ERROR: No energy either
<wxl> i suspect you'll spend more energy with chroot/sbuild than with containers
<wxl> but
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will use this for now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> by enery I mean currrent status. It's 3.46 am
<The_LoudSpeaker> GIVE ME CAFFINE
<lubot> <teward001> *uses a taser on The_LoudSpeaker and forces them into a state of unconsciousness*
 * The_LoudSpeaker turns into a zombie and chases @teward 
<lubot> <teward001> *pulls out a laser sword and a flamethrower*
<lubot> <teward001> *easily takes care of the zombie*
 * The_LoudSpeaker 's soul still haunts @teward 
<The_LoudSpeaker> asking for coffee
 * genii intercepts the coffee and then dematerializes
<lubot> <teward001> here The_LoudSpeaker: https://imgur.com/gallery/pM2rdu7
<lubot> <teward001> catch the coffee
<The_LoudSpeaker> No thanks! I will prepare one.
 * The_LoudSpeaker uses the dark magic from deatheaters to prepare a coffee
<lubot> <teward001> i read that fast and thought you said 'dead eaters'
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> by enery I mean currrent status. It's 3.46 am], That is closer to the time I got up today rather then what time I went to bed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, I usually sleep around 2
<The_LoudSpeaker> Abut tommorow's a holiday
<The_LoudSpeaker> And last night I had slept around 11 and then woke up at 2.35. have a weekly alarm set up for meets.
<The_LoudSpeaker> btw, how do I set up trojita to use my pgp keys and automatically sign every mail I send?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> or anyone else?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I thought wxl wrote something for the manual but on my quick glance I didn't see it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't use Trojita for encrypted mail stuff. I usually use Thunderbird.
<lubot> <kc2bez> and enigmail
<The_LoudSpeaker> I used to use that in ubuntu. now using lubuntu again.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I don't use Trojita for encrypted mail stuff. I usually use Thunderbird.], ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can read encrypted mails tho. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, you once said na trojita supports pgp and all?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Really don't want to install any non qt apps now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> or atleast as less required.
<wxl> i didn't do anything for the manual, no
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: use falkon instead of firefox
<lubot> <kc2bez> Trojita does support pgp I think. I just haven't tested it.
<wxl> i know it does
<wxl> i wish we could expand the documentation team (i can't ask lynorian to do this; she does WAY too much already) to go upstream and fix all the documentation
<The_LoudSpeaker> It read an encrypted mail successfully
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will try falkon. But using chrome rn. coz waayy to much sync with android.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I actually use qutebrowser often.
<lubot> <kc2bez> vim key bindings FTW
<The_LoudSpeaker> I keep finding @kc2bez anywhere. he's there on #trojita
<The_LoudSpeaker> *he's even there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> haha
<lubot> <kc2bez> I idle in all the places.
<wxl> oh yeah yep there you are in #hottub
<lubot> <kc2bez> not yet
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-24
<lynorian> that exists?
<wxl> doubtful.. but it did a long time ago XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl The presentation you sent is in Spanish. I don't know Spanish. :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl The presentation you sent is in Spanish. I don't know Spanish. :(], I will translate it and send it again
<guiverc> fyi: I've never used anything but english with installer, but this user (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425318) has issues with it..   If you'd like to comment, or I've missed anything please yell (i'm having issues with pain so concentration is near pointless)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl The presentation you sent is in Spanish. I don't know Spanish. :(], The one team member that doesn't know even a little Spanish 😂
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🤐
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will start learning today itself.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm joking with you, but learning a new language is absolutely a great experience :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know enough Spanish to be conversational, if I'm caffeinated :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I'm joking with you, but learning a new language is absolutely a great experienc …], I know. Also, I was thinking about learning either Spanish or French. Need it for something else. Now I have one more reason for learning Spanish.
<lynorian> I more can only read Spanish I have forgotten most of the vocabulary but the grammar is supringly more logical than English
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Proper English used precisely is an art form though
<wxl> oh english doesn't make a darn bit of sense.
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_Tongue
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would be interested to hear the results in 19.10 ^^. There has been some work in the language selection and locale so the issue may have been resolved.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e90a92495c8: Add test memory to installation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e90a92495c8
<lubot> <N0um3n0> If I am not mistaken, Spanish is the mother tongue of Hans and mine, if anyone has problems with it, please ask the global team
<guiverc> Request help, installed system with two languages (russian) but english(us) keyboard, okay once logged in but RU available at sddm/login (and password is english so can't login I gather) -- https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2425318 if anyone has ideas :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wow! No one in trojita responded yet.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Shifting to geary.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or slypheed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why did we stop shipping slypheed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> As far as I have searched around last night, trojita can only read encrypted mails. Can't sign or encrypt.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should be providing a full featured client na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, trojita doesn't support pop3.
<lubot> <giygps> How to solve lubuntu black screen?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Wow! No one in trojita responded yet.], Trojita is a lot of silence most of the time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Why did we stop shipping slypheed?], ^ @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> sylpheed is gtk. it might even be gtk2 and not 3. I haven't looked.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-04-megathread/24/81 … I can confirm this. Can anyone else?
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321503
<ubot93> KDE bug 321503 in trojita "Add OpenPGP support." [Wishlist, Confirmed]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d2eed9d1d8c: Fix layout in 1.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d2eed9d1d8c
 * lynorian just upgraded to eaon and and now the new version of featherpad has spell checking but we do not include hunspell in our seed nor is it even a suggest of the new featherpad
<lynorian> Ok it is just missing hunspell as a dependency
<lynorian> but works great once that is installed
<lynorian> dang I really should make a bug or task to get this fixed
<kc2bez> according to the changelog lynorian there should be a dependency on libhunspell-dev
<lynorian> kc2bez: I am not sure that is enough as hunspell not libhunspell fixes it 
<kc2bez> It is actually a debian bug.
<lynorian> ok I have to go now
<kc2bez> Ok
<kc2bez> I'll keep looking at it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 3rd computer I upgrade in eoan and have same issue with shortcuts, should I file a bug? Is to write down all the findings I have made
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it needs a bug.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER7a39232c3c0e: chnage license from GPL2 to GPL3] Hans P Möller <hmoller@uc.cl> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER7a39232c3c0e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Chilean national TV about ubuconla, you can practice your Spanish
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Fwd from hbkfabio: https://www.24horas.cl/regiones/maule/conozca-que-son-los-software-libres-3544983
<kc2bez> lynorian: It looks like you need the appropriate dictionary on top of just hunspell.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, thanks for the link
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl can you describe the problem briefly? also, describe it in long in the bug. tag me.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, for zsync, which iso do I use? normal iso or iso.zsync ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker  iso.zsync
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> yw
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl can you describe the problem briefly? also, describ …], what's your lp user?
<The_LoudSpeaker> theloudspeaker
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-25
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, where does the zsync iso gets downloaded? 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Download finished but I can't find the iso
<kc2bez> It should download in the folder in which you executed the command.
<kc2bez> Try a `ls`
<The_LoudSpeaker> oops! yes it's there only. I didn't notice earlier. :p
<The_LoudSpeaker> too less caffinne
<kc2bez> No worries :)
<kc2bez> Isn't it like 2 AM there?
<The_LoudSpeaker> 6 am
<The_LoudSpeaker> can't sleep. thanks to cold. So I thought I should complete configuring my new install and also get it up for packaging.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I got the gpg and ssh keys set up inside my chroot
<The_LoudSpeaker> now creating a vm
<kc2bez> Cool. Setting up your dev environment is helpful. Once you get it set you are good to go.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://share.riseup.net/#oybEoDX-z-2HAM9dkyE6Zg
<The_LoudSpeaker> wow! didn't know lubuntu had an option of hindi and marathi among it's langauges
<The_LoudSpeaker> I would like to help in translations. Who's been doing it till now?
<kc2bez> I can't answer who has been doing the translations. It comes from many different places I think. There is a lot of work that comes from the upstream projects and Ubuntu.
<kc2bez> Is that screenshot from a recent daily?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez, yes. installing now
<The_LoudSpeaker> 91% done
<kc2bez> Nice. Did it set the language and locale automatically?
<The_LoudSpeaker> tho I installed this in english. I will install next one in hindi. gotta test this one.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup
<The_LoudSpeaker> it guessed that by itself
<The_LoudSpeaker> installation complete now rebooting
<kc2bez> That is great! I did a bunch of cleanup work on that. If you have an Internet connection it should use geoip to get your location.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh noice.
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm @wxl you closed T59 as resolved. Was it tested throghly after landing? asking coz in my latest vm, fresh install from latest build of the iso, the Super+Fx keys and super+num keys are not working.
<kc2bez> That is what Hans was referring to earlier.
<kc2bez> There seems to be some issues.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ALso, the issue I said about desktopswitch2. seems to be there in my vms. so I will do a fresh install on a real system sometime later today. I will be able to analyse more. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will reopen T59, @HMollerCl please describe the issue there.
<kc2bez> It will need a LP bug too.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1802501
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1802501 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Openbox shortcuts involving the Windows/Meta/Super key conflict with the use of that key to open the menu in lxqt-globalkeys" [High, Triaged]
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ this one will do?
<kc2bez> Perhaps with some updating, probably should check with wxl .
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2249
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, check with wxl
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm. I reopned already.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> umm @wxl you closed T59 as resolved. Was it tested throghly af …], At least in my case it only happens for panel and runner (which have their own shortcut definition)
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. noted @HMollerCl.  
<kc2bez> We should all so some testing and report our findings on the task probably.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah please do.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And restarting panel and runner solved the issue, but restarting global keys make it fail again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's like it needo some order
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. globalkeys is acting verry wierd. 
<kc2bez> Take some good notes and hopefully we can track it down.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. doing it rn. haven't touched the config files. Just installed and tested the shortcuts. Noting which work and which don't and how. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) edited a message on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2249
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1841331
<The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc, Can you please test this and report on T59, Just a clean install on any bare metal and see if the shortcuts work as specified in P38
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl noted.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2251
<The_LoudSpeaker> exit
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ignore
<kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in ubucunla they showed this ¿hilarious? https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671#issuecomment-70021818
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Line 468: rm -rf "$STEAMROOT/"*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2252
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, re: t59 testing, clean install of current 19.10 daily? or wxl's testy-testy ppa? or ??
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fa6da64c26d: Spellcheck muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fa6da64c26d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d5b984f9f11: Spellcheck htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d5b984f9f11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0e35f56acb3: Spellcheck Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0e35f56acb3
<lynorian> also thanks whoever packaged new featherpad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9adade7c547: Spellcheck pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9adade7c547
<lynorian> this is much better spell check than vim
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f9374ea2696: Spellcheck Qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f9374ea2696
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9edfe795b182: Spellcheck noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9edfe795b182
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63f5ea1860aa: Spellcheck QtPass stub] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63f5ea1860aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL320d2abfc83b: Spellcheck K3b] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL320d2abfc83b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1aabaf50f7a0: Spellcheck pavucontrol-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1aabaf50f7a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6ec001a11ba: Spellcheck VLC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6ec001a11ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5846f1c8ebbc: Spellcheck ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5846f1c8ebbc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4067e369ef1a: Spellcheck lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4067e369ef1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb5865849658: Spellcheck Skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb5865849658
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL522b286a8693: Spellcheck qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL522b286a8693
<lubot> <brli7848> @HMollerCl [Line 468: rm -rf "$STEAMROOT/"*], The ancient meme!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [in ubucunla they showed this ¿hilarious? https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam- …], Ouchhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahaha
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, re: t59 testing, clean install of current 19.10 daily …], Daily image
<guiverc> ack.  I'll aim to do it tomorrow
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3894c0f71dd: Spellcheck libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3894c0f71dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL13927289a11e: Spellcheck lomath] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL13927289a11e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe0ff25a4fe3: Spellcheck loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe0ff25a4fe3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95b62913235f: Spellcheck localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95b62913235f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd6c2ffd9109: Spellcheck libreoffice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd6c2ffd9109
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6d4504d5cd1: Spellcheck Firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6d4504d5cd1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17cad854b7b3: Spellcheck Transmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17cad854b7b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL532c9febd10a: Spellcheck Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL532c9febd10a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL822e54a0b1c9: Spellcheck Bluedevil] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL822e54a0b1c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30537cf583b5: Spellcheck Trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30537cf583b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL346aed6d3f5e: Spellcheck 1.1] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL346aed6d3f5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29f0a8ed7bc5: Spellcheck 1.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29f0a8ed7bc5
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/201/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/202/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/203/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/206/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/204/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/158/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/140/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/192/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/192/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/140/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/192/
<lubot> ytfh4 was added by: ytfh4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! what do you think of showing affected packages in update notifier in QToolBox?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 508x282) https://i.imgur.com/ldee64R.jpg like this
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 507x286) https://i.imgur.com/93KAWc1.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> That looks pretty nice @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or mauybe use a QTabWidget or QTreeView?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The tab might be nice, I like where you are heading here, I think it is a nice addition.
<lubot> <teward001> why are the tabs on separate lines just wondering
<lubot> <teward001> instead of within tabs on the same line?
<lubot> <teward001> so that there's tabs of "to Install" and "to Upgrade" next to each other insead of in steparate tab groups/lines
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-18
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [so that there's tabs of "to Install" and "to Upgrade" next to each other insead …], because that are not tabs, is what Qt called QToolBox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *those
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 513x225) https://i.imgur.com/5Ll99Q8.jpg QTreeWidget
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 514x259) https://i.imgur.com/0gUCuFS.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 513x226) https://i.imgur.com/RMSWV9e.jpg w/o header looks nicer IMHO
<lubot> <teward001> i actually like that better, with the tree widget
<lubot> <teward001> looks a lot nicer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 508x222) https://i.imgur.com/bcGBwcT.jpg added icons (since there are no to delete it shouldn't appear, because people can freak out)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl I think tree is the way to go.
<lubot> <teward001> +1 on Tree, even though I get limited input :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/141/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/456/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/456/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/133/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/133/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/134/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/193/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/457/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/457/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/134/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/457/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/135/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/206/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/194/
<lubot> <Leokolb> @kc2bez [@HMollerCl I think tree is the way to go.], +2 on Tree , looks very good to me😄
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/155/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/411/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/149/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/141/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/208/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/670/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/150/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/150/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/207/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/670/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/408/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/156/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/405/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/405/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/166/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/579/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/208/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/671/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/412/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/620/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/620/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/406/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/620/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/405/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/165/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/408/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/404/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/203/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/165/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/165/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/408/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/191/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/163/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/407/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/190/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/580/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/580/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/162/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/203/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/410/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/458/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/135/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/671/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/671/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/209/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/209/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/672/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/168/
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 et al. https://perezmeyer.blogspot.com/2020/08/stepping-down-as-qt-6-maintainers.html
<ItzSwirlz> Oof.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [+1 on Tree, even though I get limited input :)], what do you mean with limited input?
<lubot> nirmalkumarpathak was added by: nirmalkumarpathak
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [what do you mean with limited input?], my opinion is worth dirt :)
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@HMollerCl I think tree is the way to go.], +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [my opinion is worth dirt :)], Your opinion isn't worth dirt but you are dirt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shots fired*
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [+1], +2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [my opinion is worth dirt :)], No but really, your opinion is worth something. It doesn't mean you get the final decision but you definitely provide a unique perspective
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [my opinion is worth dirt :)], jajaj, every opinion is important.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [No but really, your opinion is worth something. It doesn't mean you get the fina …], out of the box.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I once had a CHief ho told me:"You need to be the first, the best, or differnt"
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Your opinion isn't worth dirt but you are dirt], *sends you into the COVID farms*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [No but really, your opinion is worth something. It doesn't mean you get the fina …], truth.  though my opinion doesn't hold as much sway as, say, yours :P
<lubot> <teward001> at least when it comes to Lubuntu Design stuff
<ItzSwirlz> Well you’re better than me
<ItzSwirlz> I have no talent at all
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERdeba95028392: add affected package tree] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERdeba95028392
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERd7ee49fd71de: add apt_pkg as new dependcy] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERd7ee49fd71de
<lubot> <lynorian> I think tree looks best
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERa7ec5aaa32ff: Revert "add apt_pkg as new dependcy"] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERa7ec5aaa32ff
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/208/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/136/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/459/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/408/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/136/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/196/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/151/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/459/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/137/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/460/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/209/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/137/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/145/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/145/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/138/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/673/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/197/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/673/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/673/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/152/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/138/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/674/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/402/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/461/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/146/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/387/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/387/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/146/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/403/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/169/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/409/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/211/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/211/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/410/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/674/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/675/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/675/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERe34b451918e4: move executables lib from /usr/lib to usr/libexec, move .desktop from .install…] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERe34b451918e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER2bc1a2a9018a: added Rules-Requires-Root: no in debian/control] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER2bc1a2a9018a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER10413d2e76c6: updated changelog] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER10413d2e76c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/165/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @kc2bez I finished commiting changes for update-notifier ^. Now it could be "released" don't know how to do it. I didn't bumped version, left in 0.2 because groovy is still test, is ok?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is worthy of a version bump and we would need to do that to upload to the archive anyway since the changelog needs an update.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, will do that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERa1bdb1316216: Revert "updated changelog"] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERa1bdb1316216
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIER230c5b2af491: update changelog] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIER230c5b2af491
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez ^now it is ready
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERc970813446a1: change .sh call from /usr/lib to /usr/libexec] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERc970813446a1
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @HMollerCl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERb3bb1ca1a047: change autostar call from /usr/lib to /usr/libexec] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERb3bb1ca1a047
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Thanks @HMollerCl], now it is ready, I found some bugs but now it is ok.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good. I likely won't be able to get to it until tonight or tomorrow.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> np, thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3666
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/628/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/676/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/379/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/438/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/379/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/678/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/411/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/148/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/438/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/164/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/405/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/623/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/623/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/416/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [np, thanks!], I created a groovy branch and uploaded this. It is currently in proposed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I created a groovy branch and uploaded this. It is currently in proposed.], thanks!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-21
<lubot> imannudinST was added by: imannudinST
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-22
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I created a groovy branch and uploaded this. It is currently in proposed.], already landed, thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd2a09b46c7df: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd2a09b46c7df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/145/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/468/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/220/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/146/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/469/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/469/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/146/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/221/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/208/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/147/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/470/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/217/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/217/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/587/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/212/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/209/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/418/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/587/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/588/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/212/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/209/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/395/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/395/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/153/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/222/
<lubot> <Leokolb> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], Tested on daily ISO 22.08.2020 and looks very good!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/154/
